#ubports 2017-12-25
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, will look into this, read up about pkexec
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Furthermore when I try to create a hotspot via cli:
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> nmcli dev wifi … *  SSID              MODE   CHAN  RATE      SIGNAL  BARS  SECURITY  … *  my-local-hotspot  Infra  1     0 Mbit/s  0       ____
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Null signal.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> anyone on dev 16.04 ?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Or wait, no that's not a cli but a gui hotspot. But still nothing.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Gonna try to flash a different baseband than the newest one I guess.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, i just read this:  … https://askubuntu.com/questions/78352/when-to-use-pkexec-vs-gksu-gksudo … I still don't feel like I understand enough about pkexec. Surely it is more convenient because it is present by default. But I'm trying ro figure out a nature of a scenario where gksudo would actually be preferable. … However mentionning it has triggered me to dig more into the topic, so it's good.
<tgBot> <Mattia> Merry Christmas guys!
<tgBot> <theMitu> @TartanSpartan, Interesting. How did you print this? I'll check if it has upgraded for me. Honestly, after some time I see network is dropping like crazy again, so I can't tell if it has got any better or even worse :/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5JsO02rl/file_3163
<tgBot> <npatel33> @Flohack Still no luck in getting 15.04 armhf chroot using click. I tried to hack the script to accept packages from old release mirror but no luck.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, the more i read the more it seems it is relevant how policykit is configured on the system. On UT it might default to same as on Ubuntu Desktop. For an ordinary app I suppose the pkexec would be a good way to go. However for app that uses low level features, that deals with system configs or with hardware, I am not sure if the policykit on UT is suitable for that. I just assumed that for gparted is better not to worry about that 
<tgBot> just gksudo. … I guess I will try to study up even more.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @npatel33, Sorry I am not the right guy to help you with this ^^
<tgBot> <npatel33> @Flohack, No worries. I think it can work in 14.04 but I don't know if it is a right choice for the development.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Told @theMitu how to find the modem printout on our 1:1 thread. We think we know the answer to our woes: you need TWRP version 2.8.6.0 to succesfully install a baseband (seemingly across many OEMs). If anyone knows where we can find this version for the Pro 5, priority request for you to please share it.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> The fact that Android users also struggle with this (why a regression going to TWRP ver 3.0.0 and beyond happened is beyond me... >_<) is encouraging for Ubuntu Touch users, if we can find this version, it should be trivial to correctly flash the baseband.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Can't find it here:
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> https://twrp.me/Devices/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, Actually.... we have always encouraged a word of welcome from everyone to everyone, but we jump in to help make sure they get all the tools so everyone else can relax.  thanks for welcoming them! :)  I'll follow up now
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @npatel33, Hello @npatel33  Welcome (officially)! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ybotd, And hello to you, @ybotd.  Welcome (officially) to the English Supergroup. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Also why TWRP has to be tailored to each device, instead of being universal, breaks my heart :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @SpEcHIDe, @SpEcHIDe Welcome to the English Supergroup. Check this: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, Android... Is Android.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Welcome is best unspoken
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nothing is standard except Aboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that's not even standard
<tgBot> <dohbee> Insert xkcd
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @tuna_mert, Hi @tuna_mert and welcome (officially) to the English Supergroup. Here is your key link: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> If I request on XDA, will they be able to cook up this specific version for the specific device? Do you think?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> *to
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Or do I dare to compile this program myself...
<tgBot> <npatel33> @Flohack It is finally working. I just had to copy one file in source tree root, that is clickable.json 😐 Clickable did the job.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan since gparted doe snot start for me directly on the phone via xmir (only via ssh with x forwarding) I just wanted to show you how I get to use it (and bunch of other things) on the phone via XFCE destop:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DE0q0LIU/file_3167.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/x9mnuaTo/file_3169.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ntCnhvKN/file_3171.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/xRXQjJ7W/file_3173.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> this is on Nexus5
<tgBot> Wis Khristian Sar Mawlong was added by: Wis Khristian Sar Mawlong
<tgBot> <Wis Khristian Sar Mawlong> 👍
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Hi!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Thank you @KrisJacewicz and Merry Christmas to all. The perfect present would be for someone to come up with TWRP ver 2.8.6.0 for the Pro 5... but I won't hold my breath!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hello FP2 users, can someone confirm this: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/382
<tgBot> <Christopher> would someone here tell me what the solution is to the cellular data hammerhead issue that OTA 3 brought?
<tgBot> <Christopher> My phone doesn't give internet unless I'm connected to a wifi access point :(
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @kohiusar! I'm part of the UBports Welcoming Team. You're already in the Newcomers Room and got the link to get up to speed from there, great! We hope you have a great time with us, feel free to ask any question, especially over in the Newcomers Room.
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @Christopher, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/376
<tgBot> <Christopher> @alan_griffiths thanks
<tgBot> <Christopher> yikes it looks like I'll need to switch to devel if I want mobile data :/
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Read on
<tgBot> <asierurbi> i turned to devel, back again to stable, but after 2 reboots, the problem continues
<tgBot> <asierurbi> i am using nexus5
<tgBot> <Flohack> Also, any CDMA users here, please confirm: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/19
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @asierurbi, you should add that experience to the bug report. Everyone reporting there says things are fine after the switch back to stable. If it doesn't always work that's an important clue.
<tgBot> <asierurbi> ok! i will try!
<tgBot> msajSAV was added by: msajSAV
<tgBot> prinzpiuz was added by: prinzpiuz
<tgBot> <advocatux> @asierurbi, Interesting. Which baseband version do you have in your N5? (Reboot into fastboot `power + Volume Down`, and look at "Baseband version -". … I did that stable-devel-stable path and it survives reboots. No problem with my N5 (other than battery life, but that's another story).
<tgBot> <advocatux> Hello @msajSAV  Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <advocatux> Hello @prinzpiuz  Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <advocatux> Hey @wayneoutthere look at me! I'm a no-bot now! 😋
<tgBot> <Mark> I thought OTA3 may have broken the GPS on my old BQ E4.5. A reboot with location switched nn got it up and running. Phew, on with the Humbug Holiday visits :)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> LOL, I spoke too soon, the x forwarding I did on windows wasn't via USB....I forgot my wifi was one and the IP address I used was from wlan :D … anyway, I got it working through USB...this time I'm sure, I'll post a simple guide in the forums 👍
<tgBot> rogersc was added by: rogersc
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @rogersc, Welcome!!
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Javacookies, Well done 👍😁 Thank you for the support, I will follow it. Merry Christmas
<tgBot> <kohiusar> @peternerlich, Thanks...
<tgBot> MatthewBondarchuk was added by: MatthewBondarchuk
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Someone got a CDMA phone with ubuntu?
<tgBot> <dohbee> CDMA has literally never been tested before, and always was unsupported
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @rogersc and @MatthewBondarchuk! 👋😄 I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get you up to speed, please look right away at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <MatthewBondarchuk> Hi, I am trying to install UT on my old Nexus 5 and stuck on step when device has rebooted to bootloader. I am isung macbook and that tool from UBports site, version 0.1.9?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @advocatux, Thank you for taking your time to welcome new members! However, the UBFRs opinion on the way you do the greeting might be a bit conflicted. To prevent elaborate discussion in front of the 1095 other people in the supergroup, please come to the Newcomers Room or PM me if you want to know the details. And please don't take this as a deprecation of your actions, we love having you as a part of the community!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @MatthewBondarchuk, That seems like a longer support discussion, please come to the Newcomers Room  (→ welcome link) for that. See you over there!
<tgBot> <msajSAV> Hi, All.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Hi, twitter app crashes when i try to upload a.jpg
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Waldbursche, Which one? There are multiple
<tgBot> <Javacookies> which device do you have?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> on my Nexus 5, it seems that content hub doesn't work on any app
<tgBot> <TimDev> Hey there, has anyone got QtWebEngine running on xenial with Qt 5.9? I was trying to run it with XMir, but I ran into "Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect: not accepted by server". Actually, this is what I get when trying to run any Qt app with XMir o.o I'm probably missing something 🤔
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @peternerlich, Webapp from Openstore
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> On nexus 5 with 15.04rc
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Waldbursche, The one I have is v1.8 of the one by Mateo Salta
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @peternerlich, Same here
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Waldbursche, Good. Then I'll try that in a second
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TimDev, trying to run what, where exactly?
<tgBot> <TimDev> Hey @dohbee, this is what I tryed: https://github.com/lirios/browser/issues/61#issuecomment-353867622
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, you shouldn't need to use xmir for qt apps
<tgBot> <dohbee> and you shouldn't be exporting DISPLAY=:0 ever, if you do need xmir
<tgBot> <TimDev> Yeah, I can run Qt apps under Mir just fine except for stuff that uses QtWebEngine.
<tgBot> <TimDev> @dohbee, ok thx, good to know :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TimDev, WebEngine should work fine too, i would think. how did you install webengine?
<tgBot> <TimDev> I installed the Qt 5.9 PPA for Xenial and installed the QtWebEngine package.
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <TimDev> s/PPA/repo/
<tgBot> <dohbee> the xenial phone images already have 5.6.1 i think, which also had webengine (though it is not installed by default)
<tgBot> <TimDev> Ah okay
<tgBot> <dohbee> or might even be 5.7, i forget how far that got
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Xenial will probably ship with Qt 5.9 and there is already a ubports repository for Qt 5.9
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> On repo.ubports.com
<tgBot> <dohbee> nobody arguing that
<tgBot> <TimDev> This is what I have installed: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26251165/
<tgBot> <dohbee> ugh, wifi being broken on my nexus 5 kind of sucks
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh there is no webengine package in 5.6 i guess
<tgBot> <TimDev> Ya, I was just looking for it, but looks like there is none.
<tgBot> <dohbee> so yeah, don't set DISPLAY
<tgBot> <dohbee> but also, it seems like qtwebengine needs some work to support mir :(
<tgBot> * TimDev wondering whether it could be built with -opengl es2 ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know. it basically needs whatever oxide had
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's literally the same thing as oxide, but with a bit different API
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Waldbursche, Ookay, I think I can confirm.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> (Photo, 540x111) https://irc.ubports.com/Y2c0SfYk/file_3175.jpg
<tgBot> <TimDev> @dohbee thanks, you were right, the "Fatal server error" thing was because of me setting DISPLAY.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @peternerlich, Same on my E5. Picture upload in twitter app dosn't work
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Tried several times with this result. Then, the Twitter app started to always crash after choosing a picture from content hub. Continues to do that even after manual reboot.
<tgBot> Ingo FP Angel was added by: Ingo FP Angel
<tgBot> <Ingo FP Angel> Hi all! I'm new to UBPorts and can't seem to finish my registration for the forum. Tried two different email addresses already, but the confirmation link never arrives. I already checked the Spam and Virus folders. … Does anyone know who to contact about it?
<tgBot> Julien was added by: Julien
<tgBot> <Julien> Hi !
<tgBot> Ghost was added by: Ghost
<tgBot> <Julien> In advance sorry for my english (i am french). I tried to install UT with UBports installer and CPT on my OPO but didn't find a way to achieve it... I'm stuck in the "please connect your device with an usb cable" even though ubports installer detected my phone. Could someone help me with this please ?
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @peternerlich, I think there's an issue with images bigger than, let's say 2 MB. Try a small picture. That happen with turtl
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @Ingo_FP_Angel Julien Ghost .  Welcome to UBports Super Group.   I'm part of the welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Happy Holidays everyone! :)
<tgBot> <Navax> Happy UHolidays :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Check to makes sure you have all the necessary tools.. phablet-tools, android-tools-fastboot and android-tools-adb.  We can help with basic install help in the welcome room if you like.  Thanks again for joining UBports and Ubuntu Touch.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> One Thousand One Hundered Members!!  🏆🏆🎉🎉🎉🎉
<tgBot> <Julien> i have all the tools yes. Sorry for asking but where is  the welcome room ?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 🤝UB_Welcome_Room 🤝 https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhJ4XRotoeGk1QxuRQ
<tgBot> <Julien> thanks a lot
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Hi Friends is there any Arabic Community related with us ?
<tgBot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> Thanks for the welcome 😀
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Ok, calling all UBports super users... I need some guidance with UBports-Installer on a Mac.  adb and fastboot is installed and working.  Phone is detected just fine but Installer.dmg doesn't pick it up and doesn't appear to have bundled ubuntu-device-flash.  Is there anyway to install and run ubuntu-device-flash directly from terminal in a Mac?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @Crash_Burn, How to check the exact no. Of members? I can see only 1k members
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @technicalbird, Depends on client.  Desktop shows a closer number ... but not perfect... as we found out when we hit 1000.  Lots of people still read 999.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I read 1099 members on desktop
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Lorxu, me too now... Who left!? ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, NOBOTS!!!!  LOVE IT!!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ubuntu-device-flash on a Mac?  Where did all the really smart people go? :)  @Lorxu .. your smart!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I went to bed and woke up and we're nearly 1100 members here! :)  Welcome to all the new ones
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Crash_Burn, It should be technically possible, I'd awesome ubuntu-device-flash to mostly just use adb calls which you could do on macOS as well. I haven't looked at the source code though, but it sounds like it may be possible to compile for macOS, maybe using Travis so nobody here needs to actually run macOS?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I'm not super experienced with macOS, but in most cases, if it runs on Linux, it can run on macOS
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Lorxu, oh wow... thanks for that answer.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> These are just guesses though
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But even AsteroidOS, which is a replacement for Android Wear, uses adb and fastboot for flashing, and I think I remember magic-device-tool using the same back in the day
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> If you're busy with the family and season and missing some important messages in this stream, don't forget you can sign up to the dedicated Telegram News Channel for UBports which condenses the key news, alerts in one clean place.  It's one click away here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> So anyone on which wifi dongles should i be looking at, if i was thinking of getting ubports device hooked up to a tv?
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> (and nope no slim port on my device)
<tgBot> UBFRassist_bot was added by: peternerlich
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Lorxu, I knew you were smart =) It would be something if installer duplicated Udf instead if compiling and installing for mac.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> "duplicated Udf"?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Instead of compiling for mac, re-creating the tool (adb push comands and cleanup) all over again inside the ubports tool.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The installer does just do what udf does
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Except it's written in Node and seems to be sensitive to the environment, which is not a good thin
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ah... thanks Dalton.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox Could use some help with Mac and UBports-Installer Julien
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Everything is working smoothly,, except loses OPO when reboots to fastboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, could try running it with administrative privileges. That seems to be a difficult step for all platforms.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (I know, I know, we need to fix that)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox, Is there a sudo in Mac?? LOL   .. sorry :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, actually
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I don't know where stuff gets put
<tgBot> <XavierXX> What exactly is overwritten when flashing ubports?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The recovery partition, and files at `/data/...`: … `system-data/, user-data/, android-data/, ubuntu.img, system.img,
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, boot partition too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But with any flash event, assume that things can go wrong and back up all of your data before starting
<tgBot> G was added by: G
<tgBot> Thomas was added by: Thomas
<tgBot> Jan was added by: Jan
<tgBot> <Javacookies> there's 16.04 images for all devices now right? I don't see it in ubports installer though
<tgBot> <G> Any suggestions for a Nexus 5 fresh install bootlooping? Installed from Windows, tried both stable and 16.04. doesn't go past Google logo, I can go into the Ubports recovery... It's not a stuck power button, works just fine .
<tgBot> <Javacookies> how dangerous is it when the cable is disconnected while installing ubports? … usb connection with my Nexus 7 has been wonky regardless of the cable I use :(
<tgBot> <RoyNL> @G, Use mdt from Ubuntu desktop to install. Google for it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, Well, the installation might stop. But otherwise you should be able to start again.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> okay...that's a relief....the problem now is that I can't even start :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> as long as you have battery, once all the files are pushed to the device and it reboots, it's all on the device side, so should be ok, given enough battery
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If either the recovery or bootimg flash were interrupted, doing them again will fix the problem
<tgBot> <Javacookies> this will be my first time using the ubports installer...wish me luck...I still have android and multiROM ubuntu installed...is that okay? I checked "wipe"
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, wipe will just wipe everything
<tgBot> <dohbee> and pretty sure you have to wipe to flash with udf or ubports installer or such, in that case
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> @Javacookies, Is it advisable to install those? They muat be in alpha stage right?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> okay thanks!
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Must*
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @G, Its boot-looping... thats my old friend the stuck power button.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @nikhilbhalwankar, yeah I know, I just want to try it before installing 15.04 devel :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello G , Thomas and Jan .  Welcome to Ubports.  Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more information.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i put 16.04 on my nexus 5
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> 15.04 based stable OTA3 is already out
<tgBot> <dohbee> but well, my nexus 5 is pretty much useless, so there's that
<tgBot> <G> @Crash_Burn, nope, verified it's not that :)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I now have a Nexus 5 in quintet-boot setup so my Nexus 7 is now free :D … I can do whatever I want :P
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, do you have the app drawer in 16.04? on mine, it's still not there but I saw a somehow old g+ post and it shows the app drawer in 16.04
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @G, How?  Don't break the screen! 😜
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @G... sorry.. didn't read your entire note!!!  SORRY everyone
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> G You had me at bootlooping! LOL
<tgBot> <Jan> Thanks Will. I'm using my Nexus still in productivity so will have to wait before being able to flash and test... :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Jan, Perfect.  Just rip that bandaid off ;P
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Jan Happy to have you here.  When you are ready to switch over we can help.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @G, Are you trying to install 16.04 to N5?
<tgBot> <Jan> @Crash_Burn, 👍
<tgBot> <G> @Crash_Burn, tried both 16.04 and 15.04 - same result. Recovery is there and everything seems to be going normal. I'll retry with a Ubuntu installer as suggested by @Roy
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> @G, Try a different usb cable and port
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @G, I think you will want to stick with 15.04 atm.
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> I know it sounds insane, but I couldn't get either to install for the life of me initially
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> then I changed USB cable and the installer started working
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> It sounds like it installed... or sort of.. which is strange.
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> Yeah, mine went as far as the recovery too
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> then didn't reboot into it
<tgBot> <mileskjeller> so the installer hung
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> With the phone boot-looping... it sounds like enough was flashed to try to launch UT.   Anyway.. I'd go ahead and flash again.  I personally perfer the ubuntu-device-flash command @ fastboot (https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, i don't think so. that old post was probably for the work going on early this year
<tgBot> Nathan Mattheus was added by: Nathan Mattheus
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello Nathan and welcome to UBports.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Please take a look at the UBports welcome page to get started.  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies so, nope, definitely no app drawer. and 16.04 is quite slow on my n5 for some reason
<tgBot> <Javacookies> okay I see, 16.04 is really not usable right now. most apps don
<tgBot> <Javacookies> *don't work
<tgBot> <Javacookies> but I was hoping to get the new stuffs in development before UT was dropped...looks like they aren't there
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 16.04 is all of the 15.04 software but on 16.04
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, c++ click apps won't work (ie telegram), but anything that's pure qml or a webapp should work fine still
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I had the silo installer before and the new silos at that time were for 16.04 only :(
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, much of it probably won't be. a lot of that work was also in moving to an all-snaps system. and that doesn't make sense for ubports
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox, okay I see, thanks for the info
<tgBot> <Javacookies> there were interesting stuffs....xmir related stuffs like multi-window with parent-child, proper menus in the toolkit, workspace switcher
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I really missed testing them out :) … good thing Ubports came so I'll get to do that somehow
<tgBot> <Javacookies> how about a silo installer? is that used in UBports or is it a proprietary of Canonical?
<tgBot> <dohbee> there are no silos
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, there was a lot of interesting stuff, but a lot of it is just sitting in limbo now, and a lot of the pieces (especially in the lower levels) would just not be sensible for ubports as it is
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> Can 16.04 be installed on the Meizu MX4?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ronnietucker, https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/ suggests it is possible
<tgBot> <dohbee> whether it actually installs and boots though, i don't know :)
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> So, basically, I'd be a guniea pig? Seems reasonable.  :D
<tgBot> <samitormanen> it would be cool if people tests 16.04 on different devices and report "what works" eg. in forums..
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @samitormanen, I'll be an MX4 guinea pig then.  :)
<tgBot> mashfred was added by: mashfred
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😁👍
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @mashfred! I'm part of the welcoming team. Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomer Room!
<tgBot> <mashfred> @peternerlich thanks 👍
<tgBot> <Javacookies> as requested by someone here, I forgot who :D … hopefully it'll be useful to someone out there. I don't take credit on this knowledge. Most of these are just from someone else in here :P … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/826/guide-x-forwarding-from-ubuntu-touch-to-windows-desktop-via-usb-wifi
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Javacookies, It was me 😂 Thank you!
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6GMi8oQl/file_3176
<tgBot> <profetik777> (Photo, 1585x766) https://irc.ubports.com/d0posAlU/file_3178.jpg
<tgBot> <profetik777> an interesting feature for cultivating engagement and concrete committment...does ubports have something like this for non-dev things?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Source?
<tgBot> <dohbee> looks like a kde wiki page
<tgBot> <profetik777> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7116
<tgBot> <profetik777> it was part of their goals page for 2018, heard about it from the destination linux podcast
<tgBot> <Pascal92> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FsOMvpYy/file_3163
<tgBot> Sebastian Dornack was added by: Sebastian Dornack
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @samitormanen, Well, 16.04/dev installs fine on the MX4. Reported that the File Manager doesn't work (loads to a white screen) but pretty much everything else works.   👍
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> Oops, and going to 'Accounts' won't let me sign in with Google.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Not true, Telegram works fine here. On 16.04 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> I could not believe myself
<tgBot> <Flohack> Seems statically linked, can it be?
<tgBot> <dohbee> from the click?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep I just switched my OPO to 16.04
<tgBot> <Flohack> Did not wipe
<tgBot> <Flohack> everything works
<tgBot> <Flohack> with Telegram at least 😆
<tgBot> <dohbee> i would be surprised that it works
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am too
<tgBot> <dohbee> considering the c++ abi broke
<tgBot> <Flohack> This maybe explains why it has 5MB install size ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> 5mb is too small for static
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... Did we hold back GCC or CPP? I hope not.
<tgBot> <dohbee> and linking qt static is a pain, so i doubt it is
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> streange though
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah.
<tgBot> <dohbee> are you sure 16.04 actually flashed, and it didn't just boot back into 15.04? :)
<tgBot> <Julien> Hello everyone, do anyone know about this issue ?
<tgBot> <Julien> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zwNVTEB7/file_3179.png
<tgBot> <Julien> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/HLf0iNwO/file_3180.png
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Yes, telegram works on 16.04
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, that's extremely lucky
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Most apps do
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @Crash_Burn, Today I tried to flash to 16.04/devel but Ubuntu-device-flash got stuck right after downloading img from ubports server; then I switched to magic-device-tool but it didn’t find any other channel than legacy for my hammerhead
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unless they use Oxide
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, "most" apps are just webapps, or plain qml, and yeah, would work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @stefanomelchior, Boot to recovery and remove the `--bootstrap ` witch
<tgBot> <dohbee> things that provide their own qml plug-ins in c++ though, are expected to break. and scopes are expected to break. (things from clicks that is, not things installed in rootfs)
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @UniversalSuperBox now it seems to work better; now the question is: is it the future rule not to use "--bootstrap" with ubuntu-device-flash or is it only for 16.04/devel channel?
<tgBot> <dohbee> boostrap is only for flashing from fastboot mode
<tgBot> <dohbee> and for wiping all data
<tgBot> <dohbee> general rule is you shouldn't use it unless absolutely necessary
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @dohbee thanks for that info, I didn't figure it out before
<tgBot> <dohbee> sure
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @UniversalSuperBox it might be useful to detail it on ttps://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04, for instance, mightn't it?
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> on the other hand I was suprised the magic-device-tool didn't offer me different channels rather than only legacy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> MDT is not going to have support for Ubuntu Touch for much longer
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> I noticed 2 things: the ubuntu store is still present in the app screen and in diagnostic when you enable "report to canonical" app crashes and errors it should be disabled as soon as they won't support or need to receive error log for UT. do they make sense?
<tgBot> <dohbee> canonical doesn't support or need to receive crash reports for ut already
<tgBot> <dohbee> but the service they report to, isn't going anywhere
<tgBot> <balcy> @UniversalSuperBox, won't oxide be in 16.04 at all ? Oh than one bugfix I did there will never be seen in a release. :  (  the bug of reappearing text in the input fields...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, it will
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It just doesn't work yet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think it's an apparmor thing
<tgBot> <balcy> ah ok :  )
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack it possible, implement in native client Telegrame, some action to, redowload something... like video(big file) or image(big file)... some time happen, that this files not download completly, and is "imposible" redownload in native client... this issue is old... but I have de dubt that is possible make somethig?? Thanks in advance!
<tgBot> <balcy> but in the long run you will use QtWebEngine, as I've read (ok is much less maintenance)
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @dohbee good to know it
<tgBot> <dohbee> why does my nexus 5 have to boot twice
<tgBot> <dohbee> so weird
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @balcy, Maybe... we aren't there yet
<tgBot> <balcy> alright, step by step ... just one thing: in Launchpad it was possible to see which release a fixed bug is connected to. How can I find it out here ?
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @dohbee did anyone with nexus 5 with 16.04 feel it is a bit faster? or does it only seem it to me?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is definitely slow here
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> moreover there is no updates icon in system setting, isn't it?
<tgBot> <balcy> e.g. https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/issues/7
<tgBot> <balcy> would be great if than can be in the next OTA
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stefanomelchior, indeed
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @dohbee it does seem to me
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's got the newer design of system-settings too
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> yes, that is cool
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> but it misses the updates botton
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> how to update the system then?
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm, upstart seems pretty busy
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, someone will have to revert the change that removed that
<tgBot> <dohbee> it was removed back when switch to 16.04 was also a switch to snaps, and so we got rid of the system-image stuff in system-settings
<tgBot> <dohbee> huh, my nexus 5 thinks bluetooth is on anyway, even though it doesn't work
<tgBot> <Flohack> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, I know its on the list... like 50 other bugs ^^
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @dohbee does your openstore work? I could not find any app in? neither if I start a search
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, Sorry... is totally true... :/ This days my family, that it far away of me, send videos of the holidays and well, this videos and photos are so big jejeje and sometimes I dont have well conection data... and this issue afected this days more than normal situation :)
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Another bug that this days have is whit Podbird(awesome app)... is possible the dev is here... I can report this bug in someplace?? Thanks in adavance again! :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Podbird bugs are tracked at https://launchpad.net/podbird
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stefanomelchior, My hardware is broken, so I have no WiFi at all
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @UniversalSuperBox, Thankkkkksssss!
<tgBot> <npatel33> Hi guys, I am solving one annoying problem of keyboard popup with Notes app. Keyboard pops up inside Mainview even if the view doesn't have keyboard input. I can hide the keyboard forcefully but It is not the right approach as per QML docs.
<tgBot> <npatel33> Has anyone faced such problem before?
<tgBot> <AresMinos> When Ubuntu Touch gets full Android app support, there is no more need for FairPhone to ship Android on their devices. … Do you know if the FairPhone will just release their phones with Ubuntu Touch exclusively?
<tgBot> <dohbee> Doubtful
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> @AresMinos, Locking to an OS defeat the purpose for being a Fair Phone,even if it Us, sorry 😉🙏
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> User should be able to install their OS of choice
#ubports 2017-12-26
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack hello Florian. Sometimes when I try to open telegram it just loads a white blank page. I don't know if this log will be useful
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26254326/
<tgBot> Carlos Jones was added by: Carlos Jones
<tgBot> <Carlos Jones> Merry Christmas I was invited by @Mohannes to join the group. I'm interested in hearing more about ubports. I'm willing to test with my devices. I have Nexus 5 and i'm very interested in when the project will be brought the nexus 6
<tgBot> <AresMinos> Let me rephrase, do you know if they will default the Ubuntu Touch and support Android as an option :)
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> @AresMinos, This would be a great news!
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> (Sticker, 512x467) https://irc.ubports.com/Y3F6I05y/file_3181
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AresMinos, Do we know? Er, no?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do I think? Also no
<tgBot> Baljit cheema was added by: Baljit cheema
<tgBot> <Baljit cheema> can i install ubuntu on sony xperia e2
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can find our supported devices at https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch, that one is not on the list unfortunately
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on Meizu MX4 the rootfs is mounted from /dev/mmcblk0p14 … but I cannot find any place where this actually gets mounted. … Also there is a symlink at /dev/disk/by-partlabel/system, that points at /dev/mmcblk0p14. I can't find neither where this symlink is created nor any script that mounts that one as rootfs. … Also /etc/fstab seems to be generated automatically at boot, because no edits made to it persits. … Any of you knows where to lo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's done in the initramfs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that symlink should be there from udev
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fstab is indeed generated at boot, and it should say so in the file.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, there is no comment about it here, but I'm now already looking in the initramfs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The script in question is called `touch`
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am now in this file in the scripts folder
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you'll need to rebuild your boot image to change it. May I ask what you're trying to do?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, yes, on my MX4 I dd my /dev/mmcblk0p14 into a file ubuntu.img, and I have successfully set it ub as a loopback device at boot. Now I want to mount that loopback device instead of the partition at boot. I want the rootfs to come from the file image instead the actual partition. … I am now trying to do that with initramfs, but ideally I would like to do it other way.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There really isn't another way to do that.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, you mean other than altering initramfs?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I see, the reason i want to do it, is because I don't want to change partitionning, but I still want to make myself a bigger rootfs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Really sounds like a good place to be using containers or chroots or links to your home folder, which resides on `data` rather than `system`
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I also considered that, but now I want to try a different approach. … I also fear that MX4 will not remain supported for long :( So I want to be able to hack-open it a bit so it continues to serve me well.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, we normally boot from `/data/ubuntu.img` on ported devices, so it's not impossible or improbable.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I am trying to convert MX4 setup to be more like the one you described
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> at least what I care for is the rootfs from a loopback device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> GitHub.com/UBports/ubports-boot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Contains the scripts and such as they are used to boot nonstandard Halium installs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's my current project
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, thank you this is useful, but it will take me some time to figure it out, I am trying to understand the things backward, bits by bits. … Only yesterday @bhushanshah suggested that I should be looking for initramfs, you confirmed today, just found the scripts/touch script and basically I am moving very slow.  … Now this link is not something that I can immediately understand and use, but will try to come around to it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm still figuring out exactly what it does
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, if you feel patient enough to help me catch up with it, I can offer you to help you with this project at least with the MX4 target
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Heheh, I'm working on possibly throwing it out. :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a lot of complex scripting and a hint of 'hope this works' magic. Both beautiful and terrifying.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ideally it would be super amazing if we could at least change the current MX4 to also use loopback device. There would be a downside to it however: … the 2G of space in the mmcblk0p14 partition would just go unused. Unless someone else could figure it out (other than re-partitioning).
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That would involve a lot of work for a use-case that we don't hear often...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, i understand. well, I'll keep trying for a while, until I either figure it out or pass on it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, it means that a factory reset in the Android sense (nuke `/data`) means you've lightly bricked your phone
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm very interested in putting things in the system partition, not taking them out
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I am not sure how, I lack full understanding, but here is what I want to attempt: … before the /dev/mmcblk0p14 gets mounted as rootfs, I want to call losetup /dev/loop1 /userdata/user-data/phablet/ubuntu.img. … The ubuntu.img is the dd copy of the mmcblk0p14 partition, btw. And loop1 because loop0 is already taken on MX4, it is mounted from /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img, which I don't know how/where it is being used (i
<tgBot> 176M).  … Then I want to mount the loopback device as rootfs instead of mounting the mmcblk0p14, and then mount all the rest the same way it was.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, yes but the partition is super small, so that's why I am tyring to do the other way around.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, you don't need to worry about which loop device is being used
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Again, I'm not about what is prefered, but just about figuring this out for myself, so that without resizing partitions I can end up having a big rootfs with lots of space on it taken from the userdata space
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, you mean use the reference to .img file directly in fstab with the offset specified?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also the current loop0 is the Android system.img, which is required for everything to work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, Not at all
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, i thought so, it makes all the sense
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, the init script actually does a lot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm... Going to turn on my laptop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, please tell me then
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Also, the system.img loopback device will move to loop1 automatically
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, should be carry this out in PM, or it belongs here?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I need to make sense of ubports-boot myself, anyway
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Useful information for future seekers, maybe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, here's what happens, with some steps missing:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, very good if this is in deed the case, but I am not yet understanding where exactly I need to make modifications. Trying to guess out a script to add my commands for losetup and for altering the rootfs mounting
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> You need to unpack boot.img, unpack initramfs, modify the script file and reflash
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 1. Mount `/data/ubuntu.img` as `/root` … 2. Mount Android partitions into the `/root/android/*` area (This part is mighty confusing) … 3. Since this busybox session is currently running as PID 1, do some fancy magic to change root into `/root/` and execute `/sbin/init`, which is linked to `upstart`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a super high-level overview of what happens
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, don't you think it would suffice to overwrite the files at roontime then reboot?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, WOW
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Those files are inside of the initrd in boot.img
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I mean overwrite the *.img files
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then reboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a good way to brick your phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> even from a pivot chroot?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> pivot_root
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, I forgot a step. The initrd mounts `/root/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img` on `/root/var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's also some magic with libhybris and busybox and udevd, but I'm still wrapping my head around that part
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I try to see if I can get rootfs from a loopback device with less work, instead of changing everything, just change the place where the partition gets mounted, and mount loopback device instead
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and leave everything else as is
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can't
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because `/` doesn't exist yet, by definitions
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you can't modify something in `/` to change the behavior of mounting `/`
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, yes I know but there is some point in time where mmcblk0p14 gets mounted as that "/", and I want to act in that exact place
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's in the initrd
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> That place is initramfs
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so I am now looking for that exact place
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> currently in the scripts/touch file of the initrd
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I could probably pull it up in ubports-boot, let me look
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I can sent the initramfs to you if you want
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> from my phone
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that's ine
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in the touch script I don't see any other reference to mmcblk partitions than via loops
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot/blob/b775ead4c8196e8c3c500c956c0a94863dc0c766/initramfs/scripts/touch#L288
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so I don't think that tfile will be where I can maike it happen
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The partition is passed to it via the kernel cmdline
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a modified version of it on your phone, to support a partition rather than an image
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I suppose that I need to find where it makes use of that pased partition info.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lines 226-243
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 536x135) https://irc.ubports.com/lX3MQQVv/file_3183.jpg this?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Somehow
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 902x1026) https://irc.ubports.com/05o9UrS5/file_3185.jpg this is the scripts/touch on MX4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've been swimming in this code for... looks at watch a week now and I don't come anywhere near understanding it. It's not pretty. It's not fun. It's not a great idea to modify it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> is it even possible to use losetup here? how would I call it, by ful path or just by "losetup"? Idon't know if /sbin/losetup is reachable at this low level
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, you'd use `mount`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Forget about losetup.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, i see
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Can you get /proc/cmdline @KrisJacewicz ?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> thank you for clearing this one out
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I think it's easier to do then modify init-script
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not a bad idea
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, but where would I be applying it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> First, let's get the output from `cat /proc/cmdline`
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> console=tty0 console=ttyMT0,115200n8 root=/dev/ram vmalloc=496M slub_max_order=0 slub_debug=O  lcm=1-hx8399_fhd_dsi_vdo_sharp fps=6085 vram=39845888 printk.disable_uart=1 bootprof.pl_t=1738 bootprof.lk_t=5345 androidboot.serialno=0123456789ABCDEF boot_reason=4 systempart=/dev/disk/by-partlabel/system datapart=/dev/disk/by-partlabel/userdata fixrtc eof
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, bob's your uncle
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> In theory
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> You can kill sustempart from cmdline
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Toss ubuntu.img onto `/data`, symlink it to system.img, remove systempart from the cmdline.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> systempart=/dev/disk/by-partlabel/system … that is a symlink to /dev/mmcblk0p14
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> And call it a day
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> WOW (!!!)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ok, I will test before we call it a day, but just WOW!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you'd edit the cmdline in the boot.img by pulling it off the device, editing it using `abootimg`, and then flashing it again
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is no other way
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox but... Let me be a devil's advocate and .... It is possible that this argument is passed by the bootloader
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, do you know any way to just test it before actually reflashing the bootimg?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope, bootloops for days
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you flash the original boot.img and it will go back to normal
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, I doubt it, otherwise there'd be people running Flyme or LineageOS and having some nasty bootloops. I don't think the kernel likes extraneous parameters, does it?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, any way to verify other than by doing it and checking the result?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No... that's about how I test things.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Extract boot.img and give me the booting.conf file
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> *bootimg
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Sure kernel doesn't care what you pass it as cmdline, you can tell it ilovefancyunicorn and it will ignore it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> #lifegoals
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, guys, where is the boot.img located?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ehm
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I think it is not called that, the boot image
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> How did you get the initramfs?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Ah yeah of course hmm
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it is already not std name, and it is a symlink to /usr/lib/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/initrd.img-touch-0.94vivid5ubports1
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and boot image is not there
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The boot image is a partition on your phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> AH!! wow, sorry
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> You need to figure out partition name for boot and then dd it to some file
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, yup, working on it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I had scatter.txt file that knows which partition is boot, looking for it...
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Also be super careful about dd command you use...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, OFFCOURSE
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, OFFCOURSE x2
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, this is super getting into "I don't want my phone to boot any more" territory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> boot.img is 16M, you want it all or just the bootimg.conf?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just the config file
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on it...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the cmdline is empty:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> bootsize = 0x1000000 … pagesize = 0x800 … kerneladdr = 0x40008000 … ramdiskaddr = 0x44000000 … secondaddr = 0x40f00000 … tagsaddr = 0x4e000000 … name = 1464004538 … cmdline =
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in the bootimg.conf
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> should i try set it? would it make sense?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wonder where it comes from then
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, me wonders too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bhushan was right. -_
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Bootloader appends that to cmdline
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, so would I want to change bootloader config or fix this line in the bootimg.cfg? If I fix it, will bootloader wtill append to it?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *still
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> You can't fix bootloader config
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's probably embedded in the Ubuntu Edition bootloader, then... So it's stuck.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It's not grub
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, so the bootloader on UT has no config files to edit, it's hardcoded?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> aboot (fastboot) is closed-source.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> It's same in every Android device
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Not specific to ut
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What happened is Meizu built the bootloader with that cmdline embedded
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I still have another idea neverthless
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, let's !
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I.e from where this is coming
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, maybe I can hex-edit it and it is in plain text
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> could replace it with a path of equal length
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a really good way to make your phone never boot ever again
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like, actually this time. There's no recovering from a broken bootloader.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (in theory: yes)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> There is backup
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> even with the mediatech chip's flashing software?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😛
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> But you need to have e.g JTAG
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (been there done that)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's only a backup if the phone is already opened. :P
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> where on device is the bootloader stored? I just want to pick into it if the path is actually in plaintext
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> here is the thing, my phone already has no NVRAM, I could afford to experiment on it. I could get another MX4 later
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Let's not touch bootloader
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ok, we're back to initramfs then?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Instead, there is possibility that this cmdline option is coming from CMDLINE_EXTEND (?) option from kernel itself
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but guys, the mediatech software can flash phone based on scatter.txt and it allows to repartition things. So I am thinking, must there be a way that their bootloader permits a certain flexibility.. anyways
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, how would I go about testing that?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I would try to fixn kernel configuration
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> *find
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, cat "/boot/config-`uname -r`" | less ??
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox interesting sidenote: canonical also had documented a way of working around bootloader that tries to be over smart
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Rather zcat /proc/config.gz
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> pastebin? or grep something specific?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Pastebin please
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://pastebin.com/wdudy1EM
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, how do you know this? just remember by heart or some way to figure it out?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Okay, so it's not coming from bootloader
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Err kernel I mean
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> So we're back to initramfs
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I mean I know u primarily know this because you know stuff, but for someone like me, how would I know how to check kernel config on UT, given that it is not same way as on Ubuntu desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, well, we will work with initramfs for now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but we still can figure out the minimal effort, minimal change
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @KrisJacewicz, Well this is umm I had to Google once and then I remember it forever :p
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, hahaha, respect man
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i was thinking there was some way to programatically just know how to get this
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I am back looking at my extracted initramfs...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i have a question, so far I only ever mounted things into some mountpoint under /, so now I am not sure how do I mount ubuntu.img image as /, if the file itself sits on an unmounted partition. Is it even possible before the partition is mounted?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> You don't mount it to / manually
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Instead you mount it to where rootfs is expected to be mounted, then pivot_root will change it as /
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> First read touch script to understand it better I'd say
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, sorry @bhushanshah I am now about to do something for the very first time, so I am also learning
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bhushanshah, yes but I also am still not sure if I am reading the correct script for the job. @UniversalSuperBox  I am reading the one called touch
<tgBot> Alx14 was added by: Alx14
<tgBot> kergma was added by: kergma
<tgBot> <MichaelTun> hopefully this isn't against the rules since it is relevant the group. I covered the UBports news on my news podcast this week. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQdLp_6kt7A
<tgBot> <Christopher> merry christmas ubports
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is it possible to globally disable all apps from logging?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Stopping rsyslog seems to stop some of system logs.. I get some battery life gain with this.
<tgBot> Groosha was added by: Groosha
<tgBot> <Groosha> Hello everyone. I'd like to flash Ubuntu on my Oneplus One. What are your impressions? Battery life?
<tgBot> SashkaT was added by: SashkaT
<tgBot> <SashkaT> I don't know why, but I'm really whant to flash Ubuntu Touch on my phone (hlte), so I have already started trying to port it. … I have some problems with building kernel, bat I think they are temporary.
<tgBot> jeffangelion was added by: jeffangelion
<tgBot> <jeffangelion> Guys, is it possible to port UBports to MTK?
<tgBot> <NotKit> @jeffangelion depends
<tgBot> <NotKit> do you have kernel source code?
<tgBot> <NotKit> if yes, it's possible, but not pretty/easy
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz, It looks very interesting. Especially since Nexus 5 does not converge. … How did you install and configure it?  … Does it work using slimport and external monitor as well?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hello AMX14 and Sergey and Евгений and Саша and Evan Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jeffangelion, MTK is a processor. What device have you in mind?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, Nexus 5 does converge, it supports slimport. In fact I have ran XFCE and Mate desktop on a converged Nexus 5 on an external TV using slimport cable. Meizu MX4 on the other hand does not converge to an external monitor, but I also ran XFCE and Mate off of it, and I even ran them onto external monitor over ssh. Kind of alternative to a wireless streaming of converged desktop poissible with Meizu PRO 5. … I am currently writing a new bl
<tgBot> post about various aspects of using UT as a desktop PC, including running some desktop environments on it such as XFCE, LXDE, Mate … The process is very simple but some packages have to be added, and there are few things to keep in mind. In few days when the post comes out you are free to check it out.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/1LizRXtT/file_3186.jpg using it with external mouse and keyboard is also nice, although the screen a bit small. I imagine this is much more practical on a tablet though.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/S8u0qyME/file_3188.jpg works nicely in vertical mode
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/FuWIDa6y/file_3189.jpg as well as in horizontal mode, and auto-adjusts
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/CaI5zo0C/file_3191.jpg audacity works nicely
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8pxBdvVP/file_3193.jpg so does firefox
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jeffangelion, Broadly, Mediatek is very closed proprietary and you are flying blind if you attempt it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it can work either with or without container. With container I used debootstrap, have not tried libertine. I ran it on both trusty and xenial cntainers on my vivid host.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/nBQu1nzx/file_3189.jpg this one is running directly off the phone, no containers
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Interesting 😁 Does it run smoothly? Which device do you have?
<tgBot> <Man> (Photo, 736x555) https://irc.ubports.com/pkFUZGUM/file_3195.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qCGGRiPC/file_3188.jpg this one running off a trusty (14.04) container
<tgBot> <jeffangelion> @Stereofont, Welp, I just wanna try something hardcore😉
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @peternerlich, it runs as smoothly as your RAM allows
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I have Nexus 5 and Meizu MX4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jeffangelion, Convert a lawnmower into a Formula One. Much, much easier
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jeffangelion, Halium on any device is hardcore for sure. I suggest you adopt one that is already being worked on
<tgBot> Sander_Smit was added by: Sander_Smit
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Hi Guys, do anyone know a good email clinet for Ubuntu? I try Dekko 2 but my inmails dont come in....
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Xray2000, 😞 Seems you are being bit by https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66 as well. Expand the "Folders" section in the navigation panel and open your accounts folder view. Can you see the mail in "Inbox" from that view?
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sander_Smit, Hello Sander. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phones-will-soon-run-android-apps-thanks-to-anbox-says-ubports-519118.shtml
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz … [...]Nexus 5 does converge, it supports slimport.[...] You are right, I ment that libertine does not work.  … [...]I am currently writing a new blog post about various aspects of using UT as a desktop PC[...] I will read it with full interest: the idea of using the phone as a (GNU/Linux)PC is exactly what I'm looking for.
<lotuspsychje> nice1 guys!!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/1nD6yAFs/file_3197.jpg I just was having discussion in another chat that UT device is just like a PC chassis: once you connect screen, keyboard and mouse to it, you end up having desktop experience.
<tgBot> <G1ott1> Of course, apart for the lack of USB port 😉
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the only thing is that UT also additionally sports a touch screen and people only focus on that. … Effectively I believe that majority of time we are not on the go (depend who, off course) but we are at location where we can access monitor, keyboard, muse. So UT is like a super portable PC chassis that you can always carry with you between work, home, firends place.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, it has USB, you can connect a hub to split it into more
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz, And will it continue to support slimport? Brilliant!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, this is not tested by me, but I '
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ve seen online dongle setups that claim to support exactly that:slimport+ usb hub
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Sander_Smit @Xray2000 There is a Dutch UBports supergroup as well if you are interested: t.me/UBports_NL
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @DanChapman, Thanks now it works :)
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz, I will try it. After setting up the rest of the Desktop environment.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> this one is marjeted for desktop, no idea if it would work with phone: … https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Micro-USB-OTG-Card-Reader-To-HDMI-Slimport-HDTV-TV-Adapter-Cabo-Cable-For-Samsung-Tablets/32371192828.html
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz, By the way, did you find out a way of fixing the touch pad not working when converging with nexus 5?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> http://www.siig.com/it-products/usb/docking/usb-3-1-type-c-hub-with-hdmi-pd-charging-adapter-4k-ready.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, no, not yet, but it is some sort of regression, it worked already in the old canonical's image. … @malditobastardo talked to me about the issue before I bough Nexus 5, and since we have still not fixed it
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Georgecloon, Thansl!
<tgBot> <G1ott1> I see. Let me know if I can help somehow, i.e. test something.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, personally I think the power is even more crucial than usb. I can still use BT keyboard/mouse/touchpadm but when serving desktop to an external screen over slimport I'd like to ideally also allow for the smartphone to charge. … On The internet I saw some setups that claim it. An additional cable splits off from the slimport dongle that you can plug to your wall socket and it will also charge your phone.
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz, That's the perfect docking station... I'm regretting having bought my usual slimport cable, which is even more expensive!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also I recently use a very very special setup: … I have 3 screens on my deskt, 2 are connected to my PC, 1 is extra.  … I connect my Nexus 5 to the 3rd screen, and install raspi version of Synergy on it. That way all 3 monitors and 2 desktops (PC + UT) are used with the same mouse/keyboard (attache dto the PC) as one wery wide desktop.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it's truly amazing!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I can use mouse + kbd across these 3 monitor setup and share clipboard. Off course i cannot drag windows between UT and Desktop, but if you check out Synergy from Symless you will get the idea. It's AMAZING!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, i only worry if phone can provide enough power to it. As I said before, have not yet tired it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the reason I can use synergy with my UT is because I run XFCE or Mate desktop in it, which both support Synergy. Mir currently does not, and it will not for some time.
<tgBot> <G1ott1> If the Desktop experience is worth I will give it a try 😊
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Also, Synergy will allow me to use even more desktop, including Windows and OSX, it is so good, I'm telling you. Will try to include this setup in my blog post with photos and videos.
<tgBot> <G1ott1> I plan to have just one PC, i.e. one mobile with ubports , but of course it is an interesting application for those eho nees high performances computers.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Xray2000, Super! I have an idea how to fix that bug, but as of yet i haven't been able to reproduce so it's a tricky one
<tgBot> <G1ott1> With XFCE do you use Xorg?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, running in Xmir, so the Xmir serves as x server
<tgBot> <G1ott1> What is the difference with the stack used by libertine, which does not work?
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @DanChapman, Hi Dave, ok nog problem mebay one sugestion a option to change notification sound, and meaby you can add also when make a new account GMX.... I mean like you have now Google etc....
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @KrisJacewicz, my slimport adapter has a micro-USB port and I use it to charge while connected to a monitor, yours doesn't have that?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, one big difference is that libertine uses proot, whereas I use regular chroot. … ALTHOUGH supposedly libertine should be also able to use LXC. … Anyways, there are some limitations due to proot, as there are good things about it. Good thing is that you don't need no sudo to use it at any stage. … Limitations, well, there is that lnown bug preventing proot to work with 16.04 installed in the container.   … I work on debootstrap 
<tgBot> that I create manually as describied by me here: http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/12/easy-containers-on-ubuntu-touch.html … Debootstrap allows you to even run ARM linux container on your Ubuntu desktop (x86_64) thus you can build/compile apps for UT or any other arm linux natively in it. The portion that allows it is qemu-user-static and qemu-system-arm, which ar enot required when you make the container on the arm linux device directly. … The disadvantag
<tgBot> root to create or chroot into this container, unlike with Libertine. I am making it convenient with gksudo added in the Exec line of the launcher on the phone. The launcher is directly in the apps scope, no separate scope like libertine does. pkexec does not work with this setup. I hope that after I publish my newest post, UBports team will at least consider adding gksu package to the default image. I will present plenty of reasons for doing so, but we'll see
<tgBot> scripts will only allow you to make exact same distro in a container as on your host. With debootstrap you're free to do what ever. I ran both trusty and xenial distros in a container on the vivid host.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Quick question: has anyone lost notifications on telegram recently? I have 2 bq e4.5 with Ubuntu for 2 people, no notifications since 3 days ago...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also libertine has GUI, but I'm already making GUI for debootstrap chroot containers in ATU, I estimate it will land in January ready for use.
<tgBot> <G1ott1> I understand, thanx for the explaination.
<tgBot> Ricardo was added by: Ricardo
<tgBot> <Ricardo> @G1ott1, Www.ubunlog.com
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @Pascal92, Merry Christmas People
<tgBot> <Ricardo> Www.ubunlog.com
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @per_sonne, have you upgraded to OTA3? notification server were moved from Canonical to UBports
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I'm on Bq e4.5, canonical image
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Should I reinstall?
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @KrisJacewicz, Do you think it would be possible to run XFCE over Xorg instead of unity/MIR, when converging, in order to save CPU?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @per_sonne, They should be back now. Upgrade to OTA3, make sure you are signed into UbuntuOne and update Telegram - maybe twice. Restart Telegram and restart the devices
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ricardo, Hello Ricardo. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Someone whit bq e4.5 whit the last version of the  camera app, have a problem whit the flash and white calibrate photos?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Does anyone know how to resize xmir windows?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, Can you flush the Camera app cache with UTtweaktool?
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @Javacookies, Mine has a micro-USB port to charge the as well... Also, I never tried to attach external memory or input devices to it.
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Stereofont, I don't know, I will try and tell us. Thx!
<tgBot> <Bolly> @DanChapman, I can test, if you want.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, possible yes, but not straightforward. You would have to start x server on the phone. To run it in paralel with Mir would not save any resources :P To kill Mir in order to start xorg would be both challenging and present with its own pset of problems. … Perhaps it would save resources if you reboot your phone and not login, then ssh into it, and run xorg from a container. The container's overhead is not very signinficant, not as in V
<tgBot> example. Also, if you did not login to your phone, it is possible that some resources have not been loaded. … Another possibility is that you use factory reset, and arrive to the initial configuration, where you choose language and all that, I imagine that even less resources are loaded at that stage, and if you are able to ssh into the phone at that stage and run something within container, you would gain even more resources for your desktop experience.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, You do not need to chroot, you can also do it directly on the phone, I noted that. On my Nexus 5 i run it directly but my rootfs is 15G there. On my Meizu MX4 my rootfs is only 2G, so container solves the space issue for me. … Also there are few other aspects that make container a good/better option. I'm currently writing about it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @nfsprodriver, 3 finger touch on them
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/0HefuySX/file_3199.jpg 3-point touch makes any window (including xmir) sizable, but only in windowed mode
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/11/ubuntu-phone-windowed-landscape-mode.html
<tgBot> <G1ott1> OK. Thanks. I will wait your post, than test it, and ask again 😊
<tgBot> Emanuel Monte90 was added by: Emanuel Monte90
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome Emanuel Monte90! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To help you get up to speed, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1280x956) https://irc.ubports.com/AJ5KNaOD/file_3201.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz slimport + USB charge
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, I have two very cheap ones that do not have this, one is Nexus5 like usb, another is TypeC
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but I'll get myself one that doe shave it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> :) Yeah, its kinda of "mandatory" for me bcause I use to go outside and plug the phone to watch some football streaming with friends.. so
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> stuff like that
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> sadly I have to carry a bluetooth speaker too because of the audio bug not being carried by the hdmi cable
<tgBot> <Xenial> I'm planning to move from the fairphone2 to one plus one. FP2 its unusable for me, to many reboots 😢
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I just flashed my M10 FHD from Canonical to UBPorts stable with UBPorts installer, but after the flash it seems to get stuck on the splash screen forever. Any ideas?
<tgBot> <arudy> @TomasOqvist, I had same issue, leaving my tablet alone and power plugged in that screen solved it :0 (i have no technical information sorry)
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @arudy, Thanks, about for how long?
<tgBot> Michael Fischer was added by: Michael Fischer
<tgBot> <arudy> I left it all night long, so i dont know how many time it really took
<tgBot> <arudy> :S
<tgBot> <arudy> (Because i sleep d'uring night :p )
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> Hm, seems odd to have to do that. I tried to reboot, but it is still on the splash screen after 10 minutes.
<tgBot> <arudy> @TomasOqvist, I think it was long for me too, but it worked in the end
<tgBot> <arudy> Also, do you remember how many batteries left?
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> 70-80% I think. Of course I could plug it in, but maybe better to reflash?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TomasOqvist, last thing you can do is reboot to fastboot, and then again normally (power button again)
<tgBot> YTKAB0BP was added by: YTKAB0BP
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @KrisJacewicz, I managed to get to System recovery [pwr] + [vol up], getting the options to wipe cache partition, reboot to bootloader or power down
<tgBot> ARUN Mehra was added by: ARUN Mehra
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> Ok, flashed once again, this time with the "wipe" option and it worked.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist, You can get the splash screen with only a partial install. Probably what has happened for you. I suggest repeat, maybe with different cables. If no success, join the Welcome Room for guidance
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @Stereofont, I worked after 2nd flash, now with "wipe" option.
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @YTKAB0BP, Hello YTKAB0BP and Arun. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist, 👍
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Michael Have you been welcomed yet? If not, feel welcomed now! Glad to have you with us. You, too, check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> guys, I need help
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Hi all! Can anyone help if my Nexus 5 stuck at google logo after using UBports installer?
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> I can unbrick it, but I want to try the Ubuntu Touch on my phone...
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I'm trying to use the ubports installer to switch my BQ E4.5 from Canonical to Ubports, but it asks me to switch the phone to bootloader with power + vol down, but it enters factory mode and that's it. Whatn should I do?
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> fastboot devices?
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> i tested the ubports installer snap and that didnt go well..
<lotuspsychje> so i had to install the ubports installer from git, that installed all the needed files
<lotuspsychje> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<lotuspsychje> that was on my bq 4.5
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @lotuspsychje, or from deb
<lotuspsychje> krisjacewicz:indeed
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Any nuances I should worry about upgrading my pro 5 to ubports, I think it was the Chinese version I flashed
<tgBot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ZmzjE9Hv/file_3203.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Should be okay.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip why is how can i help ubuntu touch down btw?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably because it was running off of his Pinebook?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh lol
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i need it back up :P
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Ok, I've managed it to boot
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> I've wiped system and data with TWRP
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Than rebooted it to fastboot and installed Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <per_sonne> so, when the ubports installer says to boot into bootloader, it's actually fastboot?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> so, not power + vol down as stated, but power + vol up?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> the instructions are not clear at all
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> @per_sonne, Yup
<tgBot> <per_sonne> ....
<tgBot> <per_sonne> this should be uptaded or adapted on installer for BQe4.5...
<tgBot> <per_sonne> it still doesn't detect the device
<tgBot> <sbjabire> @UniversalSuperBox, Seems like supported devices r constant. Not increasing. why?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @sbjabire, Porting a device takes months of work and a highly skilled developer. These are both resources that we'd rather use to make the operating system better.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> It would be interesting you could choose saving the snapshoots in the SD card.
<lotuspsychje> per_sonne how did you install ubports installer?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @per_sonne, Not sure what you mean by factory mode but when the installer says 'bootloader' it doesn't mean the 'bootloader option in Fastboot
<tgBot> <per_sonne> do you have a BQ e4.5?
<lotuspsychje> i have a Bq 4.5 and the snap of ubports did not work for me per_sonne
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @per_sonne, I suggest Welcome Room for this
<tgBot> <sbjabire> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, I'm not a developer but I expect 2 be able install Ubtouch on my device. I like Ubuntu so much and hate to use Android. Any hope?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, Lol-cakes! Thats my style.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sbjabire, What device have you got at the moment?
<tgBot> <sbjabire> @Stereofont, GiONEE P5 mini. But expecting to change it any moment.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sbjabire, I think you mean 'hope' not 'expect'. Translation from French?
<tgBot> <jakko> A tech site in the Netherlands are reporting about Ubports and the support of android apps on UT
<tgBot> <jakko> https://tweakers.net/nieuws/133291/mobiele-versie-ubuntu-krijgt-ondersteuning-voor-android-apps.html
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, Was it you who was talking about the idea of focusing development on a raspberry pi for UT ?  I've been unable to stop thinking about this because of its entry price....seems loaded with potential.
<tgBot> <sbjabire> @Stereofont, U r right. 👍🏼
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, i was yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sbjabire, Devices at the moment are limited. When the Halium project matures and 16.04 becomes standard, there will probably be another five or six devices. The device you have at the moment will almost certainly never run Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, is there even a LineageOS tree for it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, Yeah...I was touching/feeling one last night and reminded this little package of potential...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, or any tree at that point...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I sincerely doubt that there is, so no, there will be no Halium for it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, phrasing
<lotuspsychje> did you guys read this? https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/290746744/eelo-a-mobile-os-and-web-services-in-the-public-in
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I got a spam on it, actually
<lotuspsychje> all kind of projects are rising, good for the future
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, 1Gb of RAM and Mediatek. Hopeless, to be honest
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, exactly
<tgBot> <vanyasem> no-no
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sbjabire, A used Nexus 5 would be the simple option at the moment
<tgBot> <sbjabire> @Stereofont, That's meant one need to acquire a supported device? I now see the reason why canonical dump the project. Tnx 4 this information.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, raspi can sport touchscreen sonit could mimic phone. It also has hdmi output so it can mimic phone with slimport.
<tgBot> <sbjabire> @Stereofont, Yeah that's a good option Tnx.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it also has GSM shields: … https://www.cooking-hacks.com/documentation/tutorials/4g-gps-lte-wcdma-hspa-3g-gprs-shield-arduino-raspberry-pi-waspmote-tutorial/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sbjabire, I don't think that was a reason. It us very different from trying distros on a computer though. Each device has unique compatibility problems. I am assuming that OnePlusOne would be more difficult for you to find?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sbjabire, i dont think that was among the reasons they abandonned the project though.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sbjabire, 2nd hand nexus 5 is innexpensive and it sports slimport so you can connect external monitor or a bigscreen TV to it. Not every aupported phone will allow you to do that.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but if u are going for it make sure you buy Nexus 5 and not Nexus 5X, especially if you buy it online, pay attention
<tgBot> <sbjabire> I appreciate these information thank you all. I may refer to u for any help in the future.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> if you're buying onlne, buy slimport, bluetooth keyboard, mouse and speaker...to fully experience Ubuntu Touch ;)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> if you really want to play with it and try out different things, I'll tell you how to use MultiROM and multiboot android, ubuntu touch, Sailfish OS and plasma mobile :P
<tgBot> <sbjabire> @Javacookies, Yeah, OK 👍🏼
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> @Javacookies, For me MultiROM throws error on Ubuntu Touch card
<tgBot> <Javacookies> there's a modified apk so that it'll use ubports server instead of Canonical's
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sbjabire, Certainly. We will be very happy to help
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Crash_Burn, Unfortunately, the problem still occurs and forces me to restart the device many times, until the Wi-Fi starts correctly
<tgBot> <Sebastian Dornack> @Javacookies, Do you know where to find the modified apk?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> try to search it from the xda forum for MultiROM Nexus 4...don;t worry it's compatible with Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sebastian Dornack, Tread carefully. Dual boot is quite broken and is not a recommended approach
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yeah, don't expect for it work forever...as of the moment, it does work fine...haven't found any issue yet ;)
<tgBot> <Sebastian Dornack> Thanks, I just want to look around a bit, before I wipe my main phone when trying to port halium
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sebastian Dornack, Which device for Halium?
<tgBot> <Sebastian Dornack> I'd love to get it to work on my Xiaomi Mi Mix (lithium)
<tgBot> <Sebastian Dornack> I tried compiling it myself for the Nexus 5, though I didn't come that far. Didn't boot all the way it seems. Last messages in the kernel log were from systemd, but then nothing else
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sebastian Dornack, Huge battery. Not a hopeless choice. Has lot going for it. Best to work on alongside others with the same device though. Good luck
<tgBot> <Sebastian Dornack> Thanks. Yeah, I don't know how far I'll come. That's why I'd love to have a second device running UBTouch while I work on it
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> Is there an official tutorial about how to install Ubuntu Touch on a smartphone ?
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> UBports installer
<tgBot> <tuna_mert> @YTKAB0BP, Link?
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, If you are ready to do it I suggest you join the Welcome Room
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Those are long conversations and we try to take them out of here
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> @Stereofont, Thank you. What is it this Welcome Room ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> When I sent you a welcome it was in the links
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hello Fabio. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Finally, I've found modified MultiROM! https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65536720&postcount=555
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @YTKAB0BP, Highly experimental and prone to break. Remember 'If it looks too good to be true, it probably is too good to be true'
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> I know
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @YTKAB0BP, 👍
<tgBot> <Xenial> Any "news" on the one plus 5 por
<tgBot> <Xenial> port*
<tgBot> <Xenial> sorry one plus3*
<tgBot> Luk Van Beirendonck was added by: Luk Van Beirendonck
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hello Luk! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> News on the 3 and 5 will probably come at the same or similar time tbh
<tgBot> <Xenial> Thanks! I want to buy one or another. I'm tired of FP2. I'll wait until there
<tgBot> Techgreed was added by: Techgreed
<tgBot> <Techgreed> Hi guys :)
<tgBot> <Techgreed> Can we this port as a daily driver on Oneplus one
<tgBot> <Techgreed> Use*
<tgBot> <Xenial> It depends on your requirements, but yeah probably you could
<tgBot> jhosman was added by: jhosman
<tgBot> <jhosman> Hello, it's posible install Ubuntu in Xiaomi A1?
<tgBot> <Xenial> @jhosman, At the moment I think its not possible
<tgBot> <peternerlich> And welcome Techgreed and @jhosman! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed. You already started asking, great! If it turns out to evolve into a more lengthy conversation, consider moving to the Newco
<tgBot> <jhosman> 😁👍
<tgBot> <Techgreed> Calls, WiFi, video playback and long lasting battery.
<tgBot> <jhosman> I think I'd better be attentive to the channel :) …  https://web.telegram.org/#/im?p=@ubports_news
<tgBot> <jhosman> bye
<tgBot> <Xenial> Make a backup of your android installation then flash Ubuntu Touch and take it for a spin
<tgBot> <Techgreed> I am currently at remote area with limited data connectivity, tried different OS's but Ubuntu touch remaining. Just for curiosity. Will give it a try when I reach home.
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> 👍
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @mateosalta, Is AIDA64 in Openstore?
<tgBot> <Xenial> I find that system-settings is not catching all the apps update existing in openstore. I wiped my fp2, and in system-settings I can see the openstore and file manager update, but inside openstore I can find other 3 app update: clock; camera and calculator
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Waldbursche, nope, the canonical store
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, And this is closed. Anybody have the .click pakage?
<tgBot> <dohbee> they have a forum for it on https://forums.aida64.com/forum/26-ubuntu-touch-forum/ even
<tgBot> <dohbee> wow
<tgBot> <dohbee> doesn't seem it really does too much though
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Techgreed, That will have more to do with masts and the wireless hardware of your device but try it and see. I suppose in theory some aluminium foil shaped as a parabola could focus any weak signal? 🤔
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Buy some pringles, find a bunch of wire, make an antenna. Or drive 30 minutes and try on a stable wifi. The choice is yours!
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/l7ebeo8L/file_3204.click
<tgBot> <dohbee> telegram is the new torrent?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Cesar_Herrera, You are a good man. Thank you. 👍🏻
<tgBot> LedBass was added by: LedBass
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @Waldbursche I don't think aida64 was, it was put out by the company, might be dificult to persuade
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Nice info tool, would be a nice app for someone to build to get that aray of info in one spot
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @mateosalta, Okay, i think so
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry @Cesar_Herrera, but I don't think AIDA64's license permits redistribution outside of the store.
<tgBot> <dohbee> it does not
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @LedBass, Hi @LedBass.  Welcome to the group! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started and enjoy the community.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @UniversalSuperBox, Oha, okay...
<tgBot> <LedBass> @wayneoutthere, Thanks! =)
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> Sorry. I'll try delete it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is done already
<tgBot> <peternerlich> We are 1111 members with @LedBass now! 🎉
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @UniversalSuperBox, It doesn't come to openstore?
<tgBot> <mateosalta> What I was thinking was make an app that did similar stuff, without looking at their code
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> OK
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Waldbursche, Only if AIDA says so
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @UniversalSuperBox, Okay
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Waldbursche, You'll have to ask them to move it there
<tgBot> <dohbee> See the forum link I posted earlier
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, 👍🏻
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @LedBass, no prob.  we also have a welcoming kind of room where you can freely chat/speak/ask whatever instead of in front of the 1110 other members.  Some people feel more comfortable that way.
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> Hi, I have just flashed my Nexus 5 with OTA-3, and I'm kind of lost without some apps I got used to and which are not available in the open store. I used to be able to download them from the canonical store, but that's gone. I know that the store closes these days, but somehow I expected that there would be a source for downloading the old click packages, though not maintained any longer. … I'm especially missing the today scope and the lib
<tgBot> scope. Libertine comes installed with OTA-3, I can create a container and install packages into it — but I cannot launch the legacy apps. You need the libertine scope for that, but that is not in the open store. … Does that mean that libertine cannot be used any longer? And what about the "olde" packages from the canonical store, some of which worked really, really well and have not been ported to the open store? Can we get them somehow, or is all of this
<tgBot> for Ubuntu Touch users?
<tgBot> <dohbee> you can launch libertine apps from the terminal (though it is a bit daunting)
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes, it would be nice if someone would build the libertine scope and upload it into the open store
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> I tried, but it says it cannot connect to mir. And I'm lost there...
<tgBot> <dohbee> not sure which other general apps you're referring to, but the developers really should bet he ones moving things to the open store
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper, how exactly? `ubuntu-app-launch $APPID` is how you launch apps in the terminal. you can run `ubuntu-app-launch-appids` to see the list of installed apps
<tgBot> <dohbee> firefox in a container named "container would be like `container_firefox_0.0` for the $APPID for example
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Waldbursche, I made it whith https://askubuntu.com/questions/784372/how-can-i-make-a-click-file-from-an-installed-app/784374#784374
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Thank you.
<tgBot> ZGV163 was added by: ZGV163
<tgBot> <dohbee> As for the libertine scope, anyone can grab the code at https://launchpad.net/libertine-scope and compile it, too
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> Thank you! I'll give it a try. … Sure, you're right, developers should have cared porting their apps to the open store. Still we probably should face the fact that many didn't, and it's a really pity that all those apps are now lost for Ubuntu Touch users. I know it has been asked before: Isn't there some kind of "backup" of the old store?
<tgBot> <dohbee> Even if there were, the apps aren't all GPL or similar
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> Right.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, I'll try it in these days...
<tgBot> <dohbee> there are many which are proprietary
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I will try the today scope
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> @Joerg That will make you my hero 😉. I really loved it.
<tgBot> <ZGV163> Hi guy,  … Juste joined the group, wanted to know if any one had heard anything about touch on the eve V ?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @ruedigerkupper, I'll give my best
<tgBot> <dohbee> today-scope is at https://launchpad.net/today-scope
<tgBot> <dohbee> and https://launchpad.net/scope-aggregator
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, I have it allready
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's a little bit of a weird one
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, Thank you.
<tgBot> <dohbee> the former has a pre-compiled binary of the latter in it already
<tgBot> <dohbee> so you probably don't need to recompile it. just wanted to link both for clarity
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> @dohbee, I'd volunteer for that, but I need an explanation of how to compile it and create a .click. Is that documented somewhere?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @ZGV163! Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper, i think you can just open it in the ubuntu sdk, and just hit the "build a click" button or whatever it is (i forget the ui), and it will work, assuming you have a click target thing setup
<tgBot> <dohbee> not sure where there is documentation on that these days
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> I'll try to find out 😊.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @ZGV163, Seeing how it ships with Windows 10 it would be the same process as getting UT to run on a normal PC or laptop. However, UT is designed to run on typical mobile phones, so it works by using low-level core drivers for the actual hardware from Android and builds on that, meaning that there is no bios as in a usual computer setup. This makes it more complicated, but maybe someone in this community already made such advances?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @ruedigerkupper, https://forums.ubports.com/category/35/app-development
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Home
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> Thanks!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's also the start of app development documenation at docs.ubports.com
<tgBot> <dohbee> awesome
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> I'll let you know how far I got 😉. Won't be before tomorrow, though.
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> Anyway, great support! This is a place to get answers in a matter of seconds. It's a pleasure.
<tgBot> diogosn was added by: diogosn
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @diogosn! Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> Thomas Dieker was added by: Thomas Dieker
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Thomas Dieker, Hello Thomas. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Thomas Dieker> Hello, in former times I wrote for Ubuntu 10.04 an handbook in german (https://web.archive.org/web/20110818150420/http://www.ubuntu-handbuch.de:80/ubuntu_1004), after that I got the Ubuntu Phone and tablet of course. Just today I got the information about your project. Now I am asking myself, how can I get involved in the project?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Hi Guys, just i've made a wallpaper fur us. I hope it's okay so and it's not forbidden to use the ubports logos. It's 1080 x 1920
<tgBot> <vanyasem> send the original here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and plz make a 4k version
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> nefarious laugher :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The logos are all CC-BY-SA, so don't worry. :P
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/u1jnkeaf/file_3206.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that's a compressed copy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Thomas Dieker, Are you looking at documentation or something else?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> please send the original file
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Moment pls
<tgBot> <vanyasem> no prob
<tgBot> oeddn was added by: oeddn
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Waldbursche, uh?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, patience, young Padawan
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @vanyasem, Keep cool. It's christmas time and i'm a old man...
<tgBot> <Thomas Dieker> hello dalton, i am asking how can i help you? writing a documentation? doing stuff others don't like 😊
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @oeddn! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to alsk any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/pQ0pH8BL/file_3208.png
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Thomas Dieker, Well, that depends mostly on your skillset. Seeing how you wrote that hand book I would see a good fit if you would choose to update it and work out what changed.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Thomas Dieker, Documentation is a big thing, we need any work we can get, as far as I understand it. It's just so difficult to grasp what the code base does and is able to do in detail
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Thomas Dieker, Hmm, that's a very open-ended one. We post issues in software that we're not quite sure how to solve with the "Help wanted" tag on GitHub, if you wanted to see there: https://github.com/search?q=org%3Aubports+is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+label%3A%22help+wanted%22+ … Alternatively, we also have a Get Involved page that may show something you like: https://ubports.com/page/get-involved
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/P3eIvkOZ/file_3210.png
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DqrPLK9d/file_3212.jpg Nexus 5
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Thomas Dieker, You would probably like to join or German language group. You can find the invite link at the bottom of the newcomer document. Translation is rarely not 100%, though
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, wow. speaking of open-ended, a few of those look extremely broad
<tgBot> <Thomas Dieker> that sounds good, thanks
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @peternerlich, Wait, I read that as "wrote a German Ubuntu Touch Guide"
<tgBot> stkw0 was added by: stkw0
<tgBot> <Bolly> @Waldbursche, thanks!!!
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I make one for the tablet. It comes in a few minutes
<tgBot> <stkw0> Hi. I was installing ubports on bq e4.5 but it gets stuck after downloading the image (nothing more is printed after … ```2017/12/26 21:44:54 Flashing version 10 from ubports-touch/legacy channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device krillin … 69.21 MB / 69.21 MB [============================================================================================] 100.00 % 379.56 KB/s … 321.93 MB / 321.93 MB
<tgBot> [==========================================================================================] 100.00 % 583.73 KB/s``` … ) Someone know which can be the cause?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Remove `--bootstrap` from the parameter list
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @stkw0! Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <stkw0> @peternerlich, thanks, I wasn't aware that there were more than one channel
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Yes, we exploded recently. The Supergroup is also super busy, so make sure you follow the @ubports_news for the important stuff!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @stkw0, Yes, we exploded recently. The Supergroup is also super busy, so make sure you follow the @ubports_news for the important stuff!
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> You are not alone :-)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> And should this conversation turn out to get rather lengthy, consider moving it to the Newcomers Room to take the pressure of the main group. Thanks!
<tgBot> <stkw0> @UniversalSuperBox, btw, seems that it got installed correctly, but the script never exited.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, huh... Alright
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> @stkw0, Don't worry
<tgBot> <dohbee> sigh, now my n5 doesn't want to boot
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> @stkw0, Do you  like the look of it (Ubuntu) on your phone
<tgBot> <dohbee> and here i was going to fix a bug real quick
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, :(
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is that the broken one?
<tgBot> <dohbee> well "broken" everything was working fine except for bt/wifi, in android before
<tgBot> <dohbee> could be something weird with the xenial build
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> I had the 16:04 on a nexus 5 earlier...very buggy. Wifi and bluetoothOK  but little else. OTA3. Is rocking though
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/lBcJgjCX/file_3214.png
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Its Libertine working with the N5? For me is not working
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> i saw it reported already as a bug
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> for some reason its just working on Bq devices
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> but idk
<tgBot> <dohbee> define "not working"
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Waldbursche, plz 2960x1440
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/0y39tXSa/file_3216.jpg The login-window should be transparent
<tgBot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, what is "not working" exactly? there's nothing about the n5 that would especially mean it wouldn't work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, same as your 1080p, but just bigger res. it's for a phone
<tgBot> <dohbee> 2560x1440 is 16:9, 2960x1440 is a bit wider
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Meaning he has... A new Samsung phone?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/262/desktop-apps/69
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, you got me
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I really want that wallpaper though
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Well, Libertine desktop apps just dont open, black screen and you go back to the dash
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm filled with useless information
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (EE) … fatal service error: … (EE)failed to conect to Mir:failed to connect:not accepted by server … (EE)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I think this was reported in github too
<tgBot> <dohbee> omg i hate stupid broken scrolling web sites
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah, its a long thread
<tgBot> <dohbee> well the length isn't an issue
<tgBot> <dohbee> discourse is apparently just awful
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MqjF0XdO/file_3218.png
<tgBot> <dohbee> i mean, i have 32 GB of RAM, chromium has plenty of room to load a long thread
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, That's NodeBB
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> so worse :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I like it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Y1pTR351/file_3220.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> loving it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thank you
<tgBot> <AngelDMercedes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/yxlDrZiZ/file_3222.jpg Ok fellers so I got a borrowed OPO and installed Ubuntu touch on it. Everything seems to be working smoothly except for these god damn tip overlays. They keep popping up and they will not go away....
<tgBot> <dohbee> btw, what the heck happened to the adb authentication stuff?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @vanyasem, 👍🏻
<tgBot> <dohbee> it seems to have gotten stripped out?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/22
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @vanyasem, @vanyasem which song is it?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Waldbursche, Rickey F - Денди
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Audio, 140s)https://irc.ubports.com/XNmjx40B/file_3223.mp3
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Hi, guys. May i hope that someday anbox will ported to BQ E5 phone?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> we can discuss it in out off top chat @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, (which means Dendy, Russian version of NES)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, well i can't seem to create a container and i have no idea why
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh well.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne did you solve your problem?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Yes, thank you
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, 😿😿 hmmm. That's weird. Sadly I don't have the knowledge to help you
<tgBot> <dohbee> Oh. I guess because of network
<tgBot> <dohbee> Derp
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> I have seen that is possible use Ubuntu Touch only on: Fairphone 2, Nexus 5 and OnePlus One. … When others phones will be ready for this new OS ?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Fabio7891, Nexus 4 , BQ E5 and BQ E4
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> Thank you @Waldbursche !
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> N5 ist better as N4
<tgBot> <Christopher> I humbly recommend releasing a new OTA that resolves the data service issue introduced by OTA3 on Nexus 5 devices
<tgBot> <Christopher> the solution so far is to use the development channel
<tgBot> <Christopher> This situation is common with some distros... where 'stable' is impractical or broken, and it becomes necessary to use unstable packages or releases
<tgBot> <Christopher> its not a good user experience
<tgBot> <dohbee> What is the actual fix?
<tgBot> <Christopher> the related ticket is here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/376
<tgBot> <Christopher> for some, the solution is to install the development channel update, then install stable again... but some people have reported that going back to stable causes cellular data to fail again
<tgBot> <Christopher> I'm not familiar with the details and don't know what the _actual fix_ would be
<tgBot> <dohbee> Right. I just mean that the real fix is not clear, so an OTA now won't necessarily help. Someone needs to understand the issue and make a real fix.
<tgBot> <Christopher> Agreed
#ubports 2017-12-27
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @dohbee, hm, there are some intresting branches there. although I can't git them to build " /var/lib/lxd/containers/builder-armhf/rootfs/usr/share/cmake-3.0/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:345: error: A required package was not found /var/lib/lxd/containers/builder-armhf/rootfs/usr/share/cmake-3.0/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:399 (_pkg_check_modules_internal) CMakeLists.txt:52 (pkg_check_modules)"
<tgBot> <mateosalta> maybe I'll try and rebuild from the installed scope
<tgBot> Mappaschreck was added by: Mappaschreck
<tgBot> <dohbee> 'apt-get build-dep'
<tgBot> westlanewanderer was added by: westlanewanderer
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @Mappaschreck and @westlanewanderer! Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <westlanewanderer> Help! Ubports on my OnePlus One doesn't install properly! It says "installing update" and then doesn't reboot but shows the recovery menu. Manually booting enters a boot loop. Tried 15.04 stable and 16.04 dev, same thing both. I had LineageOS previously installed which I wiped, if that helps
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @westlanewanderer, Sounds like it's gonna be a lengthy conversation, so best move it to the Newcomers Room. Can anyone here provide support? Please tag along, because I'm not too experienced with this and also intended to go to sleep for an hour already... 😅
<tgBot> <tylnesh> https://youtu.be/SxnHE5NmpiI
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Watchin Lunduke, the lovable asshole, making fun of Ubuntu Touch on my Bq m10
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a timestamp? I don't want to watch for longer than I have to
<tgBot> <tylnesh> 13:54
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x466) https://irc.ubports.com/t6xL0nSn/file_3226
<tgBot> <dohbee> Lol
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Also, he at the same time celebrates death of unity and system76 forking gnomeshell for their popos
<tgBot> <tylnesh> I like him, but he s weird as hell sometimes
<tgBot> <dohbee> He's a bit...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Strange, he had Marius and Bhushan on at one point to talk about Halium
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And by extension, Marius talked about UT
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Link?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> let's see...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp-K-0NROf4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, it even says UBports in the title!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> so much fake news
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x300) https://irc.ubports.com/1WiDMUtj/file_3227
<tgBot> <mariogrip> "you break system updates with using apt" - hum do you? news to me
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @tylnesh, this was answer to this ^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> librem 5, yeah... sure... so much salt
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Eh, don't worry about it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's lots of places that cover us positively, and there's a lot of great people here already
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah, I know :) and I love that :) but it's just a bit annoing
<tgBot> <mateosalta> using apt didn't break the system updates for me...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apt doesn't break updates, updates break your apt
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> sometimes
<tgBot> <mateosalta> I think that was one of the warnings that people took too far and made a always statment ;P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, does not break apt, it may replace things you installed with newer things without checking deps
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and *if* you are out of deltas, it will remove them (delta is limited to 10 on vivid, but we will bump that to 25 or maybe 50 on xenial)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's still not a great idea as things installed with apt don't follow confinement or lifecycling or any of that good stuff
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x96) https://irc.ubports.com/DWK66fBC/file_3229.jpg now he took the cake!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just... don't encourage him
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/dcMY4ILT/file_3230.mp4
<tgBot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, It depends what you do. There was a tool to make / be writable always. It disabled updates.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, that just disables it, it does not break it
<tgBot> <mateosalta> I would just do the temporary command, install a commandline tool or something, then restart.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, Well, if I smash my window with a hammer, it disabled my insulation, too.
<tgBot> <mateosalta> well this is more of bracing the window open with a stick I guess the analogy would go
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, s/smash/open
<tgBot> <mariogrip> s/hammer/hand
<tgBot> <mateosalta> if you try and put too much throw the window then you might break it ;O
<tgBot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, Not really.
<tgBot> <Xenial> He could make coperation with omgUbuntu. They're happy with canonical dropping Ubuntu touch and unity
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Personally speaking... That interview felt um... bit weird
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It watches weird, too
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @bhushanshah, Specifically last 10 mins??
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> No, whole interview
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (though as KDE community member I might have totally biased opinion about him so I'll just shut up now...)
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @bhushanshah, ???
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a long story
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Ignore
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, .
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Ok..  anyway Good morning all.. hope you have celebrated Christmas nicely!!
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Fwd from bhdouglass: Go ahead and talk to some of the main ubports devs about making this a "core scope" or something and we can go from there
<tgBot> <mateosalta> So did a quick rebuild of the libertine scope
<tgBot> <mateosalta> just from the installed version.
<tgBot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/LjNjq4RN/file_3231.click
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @Waldbursche you might want this too ^^
<tgBot> <mateosalta> But it has some read/write paths that it won't upload to the open store with
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I would say that the idea is actually great. Another story that it is not an idea to recommend to users who are not familiar with all the apt-get related subjects. But for those who are, the idea is awesome actually. … Anyways, since I'm adding features to ATU, I am currently designing GUI for installing packages with apt-get, in such a way that after OTA update it would know how to re-install them automatically post-updat
<tgBot> Since ATU itself is entirely in the userspace with its config files as well, after OTA update you'd just start it and it would know that you just have OTA performed and would propose you to get all o your apt-get things back. And many of apps will also have their configs in the userspace, so the process could be quite straightforward. … Some of you may argue that this is not the direction that Ubuntu Touch is supposed to be going, To them I say, it is going
<tgBot> that way nonetheless. Some people are explicitely interested in this (me included) and we will continue.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> btw, personally I am very much fan of doing things in containers. not so much fan of libertine, though. I am going to make GUI for container approach on UT as well, alternative to libertine.
<tgBot> dvelayos was added by: dvelayos
<tgBot> <dohbee> :/
<tgBot> Rekols was added by: Rekols
<tgBot> <Rekols> hello
<tgBot> <Rekols> how to use Qt Widget develop software?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Rekols Hi and welcome (officially) to the English Supergroup. Here is your key link: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> @Rekols, It is safe to assume that You wanna convey, … "How to develop QtWidgets based app in UBPorts / Ubuntu Touch?"
<tgBot> Faqeerilallah was added by: Faqeerilallah
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Hey guys, is anyone familiar with how the camera service works in UT?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> I'm testing some stuff but can't access the camera (/dev/video0 with v4l2 on ffmpeg) from the command line
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Gorsh2, I would also like to know this
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @Waldbursche, Great!!! installed
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @stefanomelchior, Fine.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Good morning
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> it is like branding my UT móbil from its heart 😊
<tgBot> <jeffangelion> Guys, is anyone have exp of kernel porting?
<tgBot> <Big ET> Why is ubports-installer require the my administrator password??
<tgBot> <Big ET> In the worst case you should require sudo execution.
<tgBot> <Big ET> or call gksu, but not ask for my password.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @KrisJacewicz, This is great news Kris. ATU is developing well as I can see...keep going 👍
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Matteo, I will even prep it for a special use case when you're using Ubuntu on Android like here: … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6eC-CH8UG4 … ATU will have a dedicated Android native app and also a service for the unbuntu on android to communicate with.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @AngelDMercedes, You’ll have to work through them. Eventually it should stop. If it doesn’t, maybe use ut tweak tool to wipe cache of system settings. It will trigger the first-run setup again, perhaps properly this time?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Big ET, Because it needs elevated permissions to be able to overwrite the critical boot loader part of the device
<tgBot> <Matteo> @KrisJacewicz, What does it mean? That also Android is far closer than we are to reach the full convergence experience? I saw that on Android today it is already possible to install whatever distro you'd like and apt-get whatever package you'd want without any constraint at all. Is that true? If so, well guys, we are in late.....
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Matteo, watch the video attached, and then imagine that you have a monitor or a bigscreen tv on which you start that desktop via vnc client.  … It does not have to be a PC, it could be a small USB dongle with Android that has vncclient on it. And you serve your Ubuntu desktop from your android phone onto your monitr/tv.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the only culprit is that you need a rooted phone.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, This sounds fantastic.I would love to have this. Thank you kris
<tgBot> <Matteo> But how related to Ubuntu Touch? What I meant before, is that Android is closer to convergence (that is, running a linux distro on a phone) to what we ATM have got on UT? On UT, running Ubuntu desktop apps is possible with some limitations...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Matteo, however I want to tell you that you can also install whatever distro you only desire already on Ubuntu Touch.  … Some time this week (closer to the weekend) I will have posted something that discusses that.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Matteo, Maybe I misunderstood something...😕
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Matteo, not really, there are few different ways and the one you see on the video is what you can also do in Ubuntu Touch, no difference.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I mean tools are different, on android you use 3 apps first: SUperuser, BusyBox and app for installing linux distros. … On Ubuntu ouch you don't need these, and you can install exactly same thing. Chroot based.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the one on the android uses VNC uniquely. … On Ubuntu Touch you can either use iut via VNV or via Xmir. … I would say on Ubuntu Touch you have more ways than on Android. … \
<tgBot> <Matteo> @KrisJacewicz, Ok good. Thank you for the explanation Kris.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> there are so amny different approaches, much more than what you have probably thought of, regarding PC/desktop experience out of UT, for example scenarios with Synergy
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/lzpCTbG0/file_3245.jpg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on the left my Ubuntu Desktop, on the right (taped) my Nexus 5 running XFCE desktop on Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Desktop runs Synergy server, phone runs synergy client
<tgBot> <Derray> @KrisJacewicz, Ducktape? 😂
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> my desktop's keyboard and mouse move acroos both desktops, like if it was one multi-monitor setup
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and clipboard is shared
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Derray, exactly :D I didn't bring slimport with me today, otherwise I would have connected the monitor to nexus 5 and have XFCE desktop on it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/tHwUdMp0/file_3247.jpg
<tgBot> <Derray> @KrisJacewicz, Well, it works 😁👍
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the phone is taped to a spare monitor, if I had brough the slimport cable with me today, the XFCE desktop would be on that spare monitor instead, and I would use both desktops as one multi-monitor
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it's pretty amazing
<tgBot> <Matteo> @KrisJacewicz, Yes, indeed is!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on the left I do things in the desktop machine, on the left in the phone. I can copy things between, because clipbopard is shared. … I use desktop's mouse/keyboard. … I still can ssh into each device from the other one. I can use sshfs to browse phone files in nautilus on desktop, and desktop files in thunar on the phone
<tgBot> bobbe_malle was added by: bobbe_malle
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 491x500) https://irc.ubports.com/h2ET1jiA/file_3249.jpg
<tgBot> <Massimo Ceschia> @Waldbursche, Thanks!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AngelDMercedes, Restart!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dvelayos, Hello David and June and Abubakar. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> UchihaItachii was added by: UchihaItachii
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, @eranuzan
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, mistake, the phone on the photo is Meizu MX4, but it works on Nexus 5 same way, plus you can enjoy monitor/tv via slimport
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bobbe_malle, Hello Gianni and Uchiha. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <bobbe_malle> Hi guys :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bobbe_malle, Have you got Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bobbe_malle, Join the Welcome Room if you are getting started
<tgBot> <bobbe_malle> @Stereofont, Ehm no, but i'm interested
<tgBot> <Michele> @bobbe_malle do you want to join the italian group? @ubportsitaliano
<tgBot> <bobbe_malle> @Michele, Nice
<tgBot> mks1810 was added by: mks1810
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bobbe_malle, What device(s) do you have?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mks1810, Hello mks.  Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <bobbe_malle> @Stereofont, Non supported device 😢
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bobbe_malle, So, a used but cheap device now or make a decision in maybe three months from now
<tgBot> <bobbe_malle> @Stereofont, For now i just want to see the evolution of the project
<tgBot> <bobbe_malle> Even if is already good
<tgBot> Optimus9650 was added by: Optimus9650
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> I heard you guys mad at Lunduke?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Optimus9650, Hello Abhishek. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Optimus9650, We support freedom of speech 😎
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> Yeah !! Freedom of speech is the new cool
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> Free software
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We are growing so fast that it is difficult to keep up. Fact
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> True
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Anyway, so who is this Lunduke guy? ?
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> He is a journalist, whose word echo through the industry.. mainly linux and free soft advocate
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Optimus9650, *joke*
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> 🤓
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I quite like lunduke though it seems a good amount of people have some kind of distain for him, for one reason or another.
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> He is full of 'I, Me, Myself'... But his argument he makes ... Are kinda valid
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, He has opinions, so 80% of people will disagree with him
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> *the
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> There is one word which explains him best: hypocrite.. totally sad to say that but oh well
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> Btw.. do all of you use ... UBphone?
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> *UBtouch?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Optimus9650, 95%? Not everyone as main driver though
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> I was using sailfish as my daily driver... For a while... Left it .. because it was rpm based ...
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> My phone had really good ports for sailfish and sfdroid
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> I use Ubuntu Phone as my main device.
<tgBot> Gopala Krishna Pepakayala was added by: Gopala Krishna Pepakayala
<tgBot> <HenryOne> @Stereofont, I'd say less. Maybe 80/85 … I had it once but the problem is multirom support. As standalone its not suitable as daily driver for me
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/CZCxYcBP/file_3251.jpg Is it happening?
<tgBot> <Michele> yeah, but it's still in alpha
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> I wanna build it for my device too...
<tgBot> <Michele> "Continue to watch the UBports blog for more details on using a development version of Anbox in the coming weeks" from https://ubports.com/blog/latest-news-1/post/android-apps-on-ubuntu-touch-with-anbox-107 … you have to wait a bit more...
<tgBot> <Mark> I use my BQ E4.5 for most of my online activities - news, banking, ordering, maps and gps, email, social media as well as for my personal and work phone (dual sim). It may not do everything but it is  flexible and reliable enough for my needs.
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @Mark, What else you need... Don't know... Why the ubtouch didn't take off
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome Gopala Krishna! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To help to get you started, please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <ARUN Mehra> Hello @peternerlich  can we install ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy s3 neo
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> I will start building ubtouch for my device... Lets see how far can i go
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @ARUN Mehra, check https://ubports.com/page/frequently-asked-questions#myCollapseTab1509444916767
<tgBot> <peternerlich> or better yet, the bottom of https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <ARUN Mehra> thanks @peternerlich
<tgBot> <reliable1> Fwd from RG Digital | Новости технологий: Apple по ошибке заблокировала iPad пользователя на 47 лет: https://rg.ru/2017/12/27/apple-po-oshibke-zablokirovala-ipad-polzovatelia-na-47-let.html?dig
<tgBot> <reliable1> Russian, lol
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @reliable1, I got kicked from the Russian UBports chat
<tgBot> <peternerlich> What why
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because some teenager joined and started to troll me and I raged at him using swear words
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and Russian has a whole lot of swear words
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gopala Krishna Pepakayala, Hello Gopala.  Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Optimus9650, People expect improvements to come rapidly. They didn't
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @reliable1, @ubports_ru
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, If you apologise maybe they will let you back in
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I won't apologize, this guy is a troll, the fact they tolerate that behavior means I have nothing to do there
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I left myself btw, I'm not banned
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I call they "kicked" because they pressed me to leave
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I would mute him for a week if I was a mod, but I'm not 🤷‍♂
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Okay, then that's more your decision. Well, I guess they have one less that doesn't tolerate trolling now.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I've heard that argument before, but this really needs to be endorced from a higher level
<tgBot> <vanyasem> even our OT chat has a code of conduct now
<tgBot> <vanyasem> we don't fight there anymore (that feels so weird)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> language groups need to be controlled somehow, they get messy and no one cares. it may give users a wrong picture of a project
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Mod decisions can only be taken by those who can follow the language. I don't think we can set up an 'Investigation and Control Commission' etc etc
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if we can't control a chat, it shouldn't exist or should be explicitly marked as unofficial
<tgBot> <peternerlich> then we would loose almost all language groups we established.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that was a mistake then. we need to admit it and rethink this concept
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it was started by Wayne it turned into a huge mess since
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I think we just need time to adapt to the recent changes and create the infrastructure to make everything work well
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I don't think it was a huge mistake. It was very beneficial to the main group as well. But it is still unorganized
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We don't want and can't have a massive bureaucracy. If there is a troll just give it some time and the troll will annoy everybody
<tgBot> <Stereofont> They should have suspended you for swearing if it was working right. You can't have it both ways 😉
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Stereofont, i dont see swearing in moderation something that adults need to avoid. Unless it is because of children in the group. Otherwise its just a language. Swearing does not need to be offending others.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @KrisJacewicz, I couldn't agree more
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, This
<tgBot> <Stereofont> "Raged at"
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i would love to express my gratitude to others here by stating that some new feature or tool is fokin A without having to misspell in fear of being warned
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, I don't think adjectives are much if an issue.  Anger is
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> anbox certainly would deserve explicit praising
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Stereofont, i was warned in the past that it was not ok
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, I am not a mod 😂 Happily…
<rapha> hi
<rapha> is there a way to make a ubports phone into a SIP phone?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Rapha. Not yet but it is a project under consideration
<tgBot> <vanyasem> these was a sip project
<tgBot> <vanyasem> even QML makeups
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I left the chat though
<rapha> hmm too bad thanks stereofront
 * rapha is at the 34C3 and the GSM network is not working
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Will need Xenial to settle first?
<rapha> as in, the congress GSM network, not the German one ofc
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Rapha. Text secure is available again
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/textsecure.nanuc
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Not yet with calling I think
<tgBot> <Stereofont> uMatriks.Marius has videochat
<tgBot> andrecalado was added by: andrecalado
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @andrecalado, Hello André.  Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_French
<rapha> StereoFront: thanks, but to become part of the congress phone network you need GSM, DECT, SIP or TAE.
<lotuspsychje> my nexus7 doesnt update to ota2 or ota3 would that be fixxed by changing channel to devel?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> most likely
<tgBot> <vanyasem> give it a try
<lotuspsychje> lets try tnx vanyasem
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you are on ubports, right? not on legacy canonical image?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> just to be sure
<lotuspsychje> vanyasem: yes i succesfully installed the ubports for nexus7 wifi
<lotuspsychje> vanyasem: lemme check wich channel its r1 atm 15.04
<tgBot> <vanyasem> try devel then
<lotuspsychje> kk
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you may also need to reflash it with keeping data
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if this doesn't work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, there is an option for that, `-d` iirc
<lotuspsychje> its downloading devel now
<lotuspsychje> vanyasem: installing
<tgBot> <vanyasem> good, keep me informed with progress. I'm here to help
<tgBot> <Big ET> @peternerlich, Then use gksu or sudo, in this way you can get temporary elevated rights without knowing my password, this is bad design, expecially for something that advertise security. Oh well, phablet tools still works (and they only require sudo) you just add the ppa for xenial. it installs on 17.10 hope it will install ubports.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Big ET, +1 for gksudo!! i am missing k … gksu on the UT badly! … All my apps install gksu package as their dependency. … Especially for xmir gksu is absolutely crucial, there is no other way. … I use gksudo in my PlasmaInstaller precisely because i dont lile that i staller gets to know your password. … Thank you for beinging this up cuz if i say this ppl here think i am messing with UT how it should not be messed with.
<lotuspsychje> vanyasem: its now r26 is that ota3?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> even though for the ubports installer it is on the desktip so gksu is already preswnt by default. UT imho should also ship with it.
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Hey, can we use native java on UBports smartphone and run Java Swing apps?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @YTKAB0BP, idk if it is installed by default (guess not?) but it os possible if u install it. it might be neccesary to run it via xmir though unless it can use qt5 backend.
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> openjdk-8-jre package
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Installed it
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> But idk how to run gui
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @YTKAB0BP, do u kbow how to run it on normal ubuntu desktop? donu know howto creade launcher for  these apps on regular ubuntu desktop? in UT same just add xmir flags to rhe launcher.
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Nope :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @YTKAB0BP, well then :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> google is your friend
<tgBot> <YTKAB0BP> Ok, thx)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @KrisJacewicz, duckDuckGo.com is your friend *
<tgBot> <Big ET> @vanyasem, google is your big brother :D
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> Kleine Frage zum Nexus 5: Das Nexus 5 hat einen Hall-Sensor (Magnetfeldsensor), der z.B. dazu benutzt wird, das Display ab- und anzuschalten, wenn das Gerät sich in einer Klapphülle befindet und der Deckel geschlossen ist. — Funktioniert der unter Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <Big ET> @ruedigerkupper, can you ask the same question on the german channel, I presume that you ask in german.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> exactly. and he is a bad bulli. no bulli
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @vanyasem, Need your support at halium
<lotuspsychje> vanyasem: how can i check if its up to date now?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Big ET, pkexec not gksu
<tgBot> <ruedigerkupper> I'm sorry. Once again in English: The Nexus 5 is equipped with a Hall sensor (it can measure the strength of magnetic fields). One of the main applications is turning the display on and off when the phone is placed in a flip cover and the cover is closed or opened. — Would that sensor work in Ubuntu Touch? … (I'm just wondering if it's worth bying a flip cover with a magnet...)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Optimus9650, do I even get some free time? :P I'm in subway deep underground, come one, I don't have a stable connection
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @vanyasem, Lol ...
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> Yeah sure
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, seems that it is not useful for xmir. possible that i dont understand how to use it also. but i tried hard googled and asked and could not make use of it. so gksu.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> anyone gets notifications even if you turned it off for a particular chat?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, The camera is not a v4l device
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper, I thin
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, not on all devices
<tgBot> <vanyasem> n5 has a v4l camera
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @vanyasem, no
<tgBot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper, I think not. Could probably be fixed though
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @bhushanshah, why do I see a proper /dev/video for it then
<tgBot> <vanyasem> weird
<tgBot> <vanyasem> maybe I misunderstood something
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> well, it is /dev/video sure.. but it is not v4l driver
<tgBot> <vanyasem> there is no /dev/video on some devices
<tgBot> <vanyasem> like Meizu ones
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, Not sure what you mean by that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I remember someone having that issue in a Russian chat
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, perhaps i am lacking knowledge of using pkexec, but I really havent figure out howto use it that it prompts user for root password to run xmir app elevated.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with gksu i just put gksudo in fron of the Exec line in the app launcher. I have not figured out how to achieve the same with pkexec. I wish i cohld because i would love to make use of sth that is shipped by default
<tgBot> <Big ET> well ubuntu-device-flash still works, and it has not erased my userdata partition, for a jump from ut-ota15 to ubports-16.04 devel, that is impressing.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and camera app works...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> weird!
<tgBot> <Big ET> but I had to do a little tango, the first run bricked my phone. had to do fastboot flash recovery and then in the recovery mode re run the ubuntu-device-flash, without bootstrap, and it seamned to work. cheers.
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> I installed 16.04/dev on my MX4, but is there a way to display the fact that it IS running 16.04? It doesn't display any versions in the System Settings/About screen.
<tgBot> <Big ET> same here.
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> For such an early build it's impressive that pretty much everything works.
<tgBot> <Dominik> Hi, is anybody from Ubports at 34c3?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i was trying to figure pkexec out. without pretending that i knownit, injust speculate few problems: … 1. when u use click apps that require elevated rights the UI thatbpops up for u to key in sudo password i guess is qt5 front native for mir. I dont think this will pop up in xmir because afaik xmir has no qt5 widgetset only mir has. xmir does not even have gtk3 although u can install it manually.  … 2. i was teying workarund where pkexec w
<tgBot> script which would then execute xmir launcher. I was not fully successful with it either. bottom line is that once in the xmir app you can no longer call pkexec to pop up the password ui.  … 3. perhaps you have tried it via libertine in whoch case pkexec in the container might actually have gtk front end not qt5. but if u are already uaing xontainer then u migh as wellbjust use gksudo no added security benefit i think. And also if u do need sudo then probab
<tgBot> with some rootfs setrings in which case u dont want it in the container either because then it vannot reach these rootfs parts of your main os. … these are some things i stuck with.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> appologies for all the typos
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @Big ET, What does matchbox-wrapper.sh contains?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, well u can see its content but basically i made it so that multiple xmir apps all can reuse it to call matchbox window manager before they lunch themselves and also it sets some environmental variables some of which i tested are not even absolutely neccessary
<tgBot> <G1ott1> Could you please share it :)
<tgBot> <G1ott1> ?
<tgBot> <G1ott1> I'm not able to write it myself 😞
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @G1ott1, oh ok np
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @KrisJacewicz, I remember that Canonical added a PolicyKit agent inside a few 'devel' releases of UT (I guess for testing), in order to enable GUI authentication for 'pkexec'. Then it has been removed. The project anyway is still available at: https://launchpad.net/policykit-unity8 … I guess dobey might know a bit more of context on this
<tgBot> <Michele> @dobe
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee ^^
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @sverzegnassi, i willexplore this. but unless it is straightforward and default i will still choose gksu
<tgBot> <renedu> üüb
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Hi guys. In my little freetime today i've created a ubports-sticker-bundle. … In the next time i'm going to complete it. Please be patient and enjoy. … Cheers … https://t.me/addstickers/ubports_robot
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xxVYHckT/file_3255
<tgBot> <peternerlich> yaaay! 🎉
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I hope, it's okay so. For each sticker you have 2 smileys to choice.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> thumbs up is missing. i'm going to make it now... 😂
<tgBot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, it was removed from 17.10 along with the rest of unity8 i guess. and the image builds were just ended. if it's not in ubports images already, we should probably get it building there
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, we all make typos. it's the long list of bullet points in a single post in chat i have issues with. makes it harder to reply to individual points :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, did he force you to say ubuntu wrong? ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i will keep in mind in future posts
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, 1) there are no click apps which require elevated privileges. i'm not sure what widgets you're referring to, but i presume you mean the password dialog in terminal and file manager, both of which are implemented in app.
<tgBot> <dohbee> also "xmir" doesn't have any toolkits/widgets. it's just an X11 server implementation. any toolkit which supports X11 should generally work under an Xmir session.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes that is it and i assumed they were analogy to gksudo. i now kind of mind that they are in app dialogs. It concerns me. but well.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes i expressed myself wrong. i meant that qt5 (as well as gtk3) widgwts arw not installed on UT fpr x. Only for mir.
<tgBot> <dohbee> there are no different qt widgets for x versus mir. it's simply a matter of which platform plug-in is loaded by qt when your app starts. the xcb plug-in is installed, but the unity8 system specifies qtubuntu by default. it can be changed for specific apps
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i even tried to install qt5 fpr x11 directly but it didnt work. i was still not able to run qt5 app in xmir. Possible that my i stallation was missing some steps. But i once read somewhwre (sorry cant rwmwmber source) that qt5 in mir was slightly modified and not fully compatible with the qt5 on x11 if that at all would be related to mw not being able to launch qt5 apps in xmir.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, that again is me expressing muself wrong. I used some terms wrong sorry. Pls see my 1 message above.
<tgBot> <dohbee> likewise with gtk3, which is not supported by default
<tgBot> <Javacookies> how about running native apps in X11? thinking of x forwarding :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, it works already
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> It is nothing to do with the version of qt, just which backend is used at runtime. For mir: qtubuntu, for X11:xcb.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i was actually able to start gtk3 apps in xmir after i stalling gtk3 plugin but not in mir with setting mir as backend with env variable. I am not sure if the gtk port is supposed to work on UT image ubports uses: https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/gtk-mir.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, thank you for precising this
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, as has been mentioned previously multiple times in this channel, in conversation involving you, the gtk mir backend is buggy and not complete, and is going away, to be replaced by wayland client support in mir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes but i thought a most simple application with just a button on it should still appear in this buggy port, so i thought.
<tgBot> <dohbee> if you want to run a qt app under xmir, you just need to set QT_QPA_PLATFORM=xcb (which i thought was the case under xmir anyway)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee, IIRC I saw it first in May 2016 (I just found an experimental branch of UT Tweak Tool that makes use of pkexec - I've been writing it when the agent appeared). … I was wondering if there has been some particular "security" reason why it has been removed back then, since security was treated as a major concern by Canonical.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, well, i have no idea what you did exactly, but yes, it should work
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> But yes, if we can get it there, and it complies with our needs, we should really build it, and add it to our images
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @ronnietucker, Found it. Its: lsb_release -a
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i didnt know about that variable at all
<tgBot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, i don't recall what happened with it exactly 18 months ago. it was definitely in the images (at least the 16.04 images, and the u8 snap) when things got canned this year
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it just seems that currwntly installing gksu is the easiest way to provide password prompt in xmir. If it was possible to do it with pkexec on a default UT i stallation then i would absolutely use that way.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee, Ok, I'll have then a look if I can still find out the commitlog for those revisions, or if there was some mention of the package in one of the mails from the Landing Team. Thanks again!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ALSO: now that i know that password prompt in click apps is in-app I also wish it could be changed to come from pkexec or gksu-alike. I am concerned with app receiving my password.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, i'm not sure if pkexec is right here. it's not about elevating privileges or such, exactly. also, the password dialog can be ignored (at least in terminal app, i don't use file manager)
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think the prompts actually do anything other than authenticate with pam
<tgBot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, there were some issues we had to deal with to get it into main, which is what you may be thinking of? those were all resolved though
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes i understand but i just think that gksudo-like way of app to elevate itself is a very real need to address. for both mir and xmir. At this moement i address it with i stalling gksu. It does not work for native qt5 apps though unless in some sort of rather complicated workaround.
<tgBot> <dohbee> right, policykit is definitely the correct way to implement escalation of privilege
<tgBot> <dohbee> i'm just saying that terminal app isn't doing that
<tgBot> <dohbee> i thought xauth got added to stable?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i also dont know how i make policykit work for xmir app scenario. I would like to learn the method but so far installing gksu is the easiest and fastest way i solve this problem. And i think it is very useful package. Some claim it is considered not the best solution others argue it is unjustified.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i think so, @Flohack mentionned it earlier
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh right, it is. that wasn't my problem, just the error message from xauth confused me
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also i am not sure if policykit has that flexibility that gksudo has that you start app worhout root and it can then start child processes with elevation at runtime. I just didnt see policykit demo for that. Again, it might just be my lack of knowledge ofnpolicykit.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, well, the real solution here for xmir, is to get rid of xmir
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, it depends on the policy
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i am not going to just wait until there is all that xwayland support i need to use these things now. Thus is why i bring up gksu.
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, well it looks like we need to get policykit-unity8 installed, first
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Waldbursche, Addet 3 robots 😅 https://t.me/addstickers/ubports_robot
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, also i am not sure but i saw some policykit examples and the ones i saw required you to use sudo to make the policy/polocies that later could be used. That is also limiting. I want to make an app that u need no sudo to install it or run it. then when it needs to perform operation as root it justs gksudo a child process.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, well, it depends on what you're doing exactly. i have no idea what exactly you want to do here. i'm just saying that general case where people have recommended "gksu foo" in the past, is better served by "pkexec foo" these days. i'm not saying policykit solves every possible use case
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, ATU app is my most recent example. If you start it as phablet user it provides a button that will gksudo itself again and then when it starts with root it provides all the functionality that only root can perform. So app uses whois to check if it is root or not and if it is it shows root tools window otherwise it shows rwgular window that has no root-requiring functions. … The password ia being handled outside of my app which i prefe
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> root functions then just execute shell commands for thi gs lile cha ging swappiness, or resizing rootfs, or foxing wifi profiles if MAC address changed due to broken nvram, etc.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> wtf
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, accidentally
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, Go to system settings under unity7 or gnome, to the "Users" panel, where there's an "unlock" button to grant higher powers, which uses policykit
<tgBot> <dohbee> but those features are also not implemented by just running external tools
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Hello... Just now I saw some random post on G+ which States that 16.04 Branch works mostly!! Is that true?
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> I did repo sync -j25 ... No i am watching my laptop choke to death in front of me😂
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i find it much easier to use gksudo still. But i will learn more about policykit. I might eventually figure it out.
<tgBot> <dohbee> and as i understand it, ATU is basically a workaround you implemented, for your perceived flaws in ubuntu phone, and if there were better ways to do most of those things by default, you wouldn't need ATU
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Anyone else with MX4 can confirm  that?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i personally don't think of "flaws". I just think few packages that are not present are useful. Once i add them manually there is no more limitations.
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Has anyone tested 16.04 on Nexus 5 recently?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some packages already landed which i am super happy about
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @technicalbird, I'll try it in january
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @technicalbird, Yep, the last weekend. Still room for improvement in usability and portability of apps
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> But it seems more rapid than w/ vivid
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Is basic functionally like calls messages and browser works?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the way i see it currently is that minimum packages for ultimate flexibility are 2 things: … 1. gksudo so that app can add any other parts and bits … 2. maliit plugins for x11 so that user can type sudo password in the gksudo prompt  … the mallit plugins landed. gksudo have not. And i have not yet figured out alternative. Policykit is something i am going to familiarize myself morw with.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> my workaround is that user uses sudo from command line to install these 2 basic packages (because on curent "old" UT maliit plugins are still not present): … $ ./ATUarmlinux --install … #installs the appnitself and needs no sudo … $ sudo ./ATUarmlinux --installdeps … #which will install gksu and maliit plugins so that all the rest can be done in-app
<tgBot> Alex was added by: Alex
<tgBot> <Alex> What about development on Moto G 2014 titan? Is it being supported by Ubports?
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> @technicalbird, Yes. Bit wonky with some apps not working well and all sorts of fun with some  of the settings and accounts...give it time still if you want a daily  driver...mine lasted 2hours then back to stable
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome Alex! Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee, I was thinking to specific issues, given that it has been added and removed all in a week (or so). … Just found this: … ubuntu-touch-meta (1.221vivid35) vivid; urgency=medium …   * Removed policykit-unity8 from touch (causes regressions) … It has got further development since then, so it's definitely worth to try it again (and eventually check and fix regressions, if there's any)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Big ET, Magnetic Field Sensor is pretty clear 😎 I don't know of any Apo for UT that can utilise that sensor
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, another way that would work too would be to make telegram app accept -c switch like bash does or -e from gnome-terminal.  … However terminal app being native to mir would not be same helpful to xmir.
<tgBot> IgnizNatus was added by: IgnizNatus
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> having said that, a gtk terminal app could be added to address it. it would probably be bigger footprint than gksu but at least if gksu is somehow disaprooved of then it would be an alternative. snd gtk terminal emulator could have text font size upped to be better on high dpi screen. … not that i prefer thst way just that it is another alternative if there is simething against gksu. As i understand gksu has as many supporters as enemies.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> PS, all in all on a system allowing for a 4 digit punch code as one of defaults, how exactly gksu raises any security concern is also what wonders me.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @technicalbird, To 'use' no. To look, yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alex, 1Gb of RAM, so not really a serious option
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @IgnizNatus, Welcome Ignacio! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> Sternzeichen was added by: Sternzeichen
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sternzeichen, Lionelb: … Welcome Andreas! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <npatel33> Is there anyway to detect bluetooth headset buttons activity in an app?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The version of bluez in UT is ancient. Xenial will hopefully see a major upgrade
<tgBot> <npatel33> Oh thanks for the input, so will it have separate API call to detect button presses?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @npatel33, Anyone got buttons on any Bluetooth headphones working with Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, eh? the version in ut vivid is the same as in ut 16.04. it's actually newer than what's in upstream ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <npatel33> bluez version is 5.41 in vivid
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, cynicism does not improve security
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: But seriously, we have a very old version of bluez. It's not great.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, those issues would have definitely been fixed
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well, dalton was wrong
<tgBot> <dohbee> the current version in bionic is only 5.46, so 5.41 is not too old, but ubports could probably do with some of the fixes from newer bluez versions
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A list of some currently supported headphones would be useful I suppose. If the hardware is consistent
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, the plan was to make the terminal app into a system thing, so we could handle Terminal=true .desktop files properly, but since everything got dropped in april, that went out the window with the rest of unity
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/hHHimJIu/file_3258.jpg Anyway to fasten this?🙁
<tgBot> <petya230> buy faster internet :/
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, really though, it's more than just being about the broad term of "security." sudo/su/gksu gives root access to anything the app executed with it wants to do. policykit on the other hand can be way more granular, giving access only to perform certain tasks (such as add/remove users).
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Optimus9650, if it's just git clone you're doing, you can --depth=1 to not pull full history.
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @petya230, I have a 200mbps connection.... Only git is slow here
<tgBot> <petya230> @Optimus9650, oh, i see
<tgBot> <petya230> -j?
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @dohbee, I am already 14 gb in
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, well, if the policykit-unity8 package was installed, i guess you wouldn't need gksu and the extra maliit stuff, as you'd have a native dialog in unity8 then
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @petya230, -j25 😂...
<tgBot> <petya230> whaaaaat
<tgBot> <petya230> use -j6
<tgBot> <petya230> or -j10
<tgBot> <petya230> :l
<tgBot> <petya230> 25?
<tgBot> <petya230> jezz
<tgBot> <dohbee> huh?
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @Optimus9650, This
<tgBot> <petya230> -j6 the default for haliu,
<tgBot> <petya230> m
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> Only this branch is taking too much time
<tgBot> <petya230> hm
<tgBot> <petya230> ._.
<tgBot> <petya230> idk
<tgBot> <petya230> i have 1000mbits
<tgBot> <petya230> :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> what is -j there anyway? i can't find a man page on ddg for it
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @petya230, I had a 1000 connection too... My isp found out i am cheating him ... He removed the cable from node
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, -j25 would be nuts unless you've got a lot of cpu cores, and gigabit with decent connection to the server
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @IgnizNatus, We have language groups in both Portuguese and Spanish
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @dohbee, And that's why.. i was not even able to use mouse
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> 😂
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Ok, that figures. Is there still a way to use it as input of ffmpeg?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think there is
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Oh. There goes my idea of live streaming from the phone then... Thanks.
<tgBot> <dohbee> what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, uMatriks.Marius does video chat. You could adapt from that I suppose?
<tgBot> <dohbee> well camera app records videos too
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's not like video recording is impossible
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Indeed
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Yeah; I could try to learn... But I'm not a programmer, so that's pretty uphill to me.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, well, what's the end goal you're trying to accomplish exactly?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Sending a live rtmp feed, to Facebook Live, Youtube, Twitch, etc.
<tgBot> <anpok> you dont try to implement aethercast or miracast?
<tgBot> <dohbee> ah
<tgBot> <dohbee> a "go live" thing?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Exactly
<tgBot> <dohbee> do any of those support such a thing via the web?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Long story: I used to keep Bambuser in android, just in case. There's plenty of cases where it can work as security, or to document police brutality, o
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I was thinking two Matrix accounts. 'Chat' to yourself and use screen capture on desktop
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, that doesn't really provide a solution to the problem though
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> I don't know about Youtube; but FB live does. I tried it on the navigator (changing the url so it goes to the desktop version), it even asks for permissions, but in the end it doesn't work.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> VLC can stream?
<tgBot> <dohbee> you don't want to have to vnc to a PC to set up the actual "live" bit, while in the middle of a protest rally outside the federal building
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @Stereofont, It seems it does.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, ah, i wonder why. google hangouts was definitely working at one point
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> And hubl.in is now
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> As webapp
<tgBot> <dohbee> honestly though, i wouldn't put much faith in the reliability of apps that need you to log in to some service for such features, on ubuntu phone, right now
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Hi, does anyone have any ideas why when i try to flash ubports to my mako device, (using ubports installer or ubuntu-device-flash) it says successful, reboots and gets stuck with the orange dot moving back and forth at the bottom of the screen? i tried two USB cables....
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> what should i try next?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> fourth time's the charm haha. here it goes... i see a ubuntu touch logo now.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SwizzlaKalongie, I suggest that you join Welcome  Room so that we can discuss
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> welcome room? i'm not sure about what or how to join that, but i've been in here a long time... i just haven't said much.
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> — just to be sure though, the gray screen with the orange dot that appears while it's installing.... is it supposed to be like that, or is there suuposed to be some other text or indicator about what's happening in the background? it seemed unusual since my first time installing ub touch would show the progress
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It is set up as a 'meeting room'. Takes long install discussions out of here
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Stereofont, ohhkk. got it. thanks.
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> so how do I join that one?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SwizzlaKalongie, There is no feedback. Just the dots and then boot
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Yeah, I know. I just wanted an option to do that, even a weird hack. Like you said, for protests and stuff like that going live is sometimes the best security you have.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> I think I'll try the convoluted matrix idea Lionel said; i have a server back home always on
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SwizzlaKalongie, UB_Welcome_Room
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> (though it doesn't have a desktop)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, Matrix is also distributed
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Stereofont, i'm sorry, i'm not so familiar with all of the telegram features. Am i supposed to search for that or.... where should I enter that string?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, Yeah, my best suggestion would be to use a webapp for one of the sites which allows that. maybe if you can record a video inside telegram app, you can just send yourself a video that way, too
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Yeah, the thing is for it to be really live and not uploaded when finished
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SwizzlaKalongie, Hello Bandi. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore! Welcome Room link button here
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, sure. just giving an option that might work now, and would be a decent fallback
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Cool. I'll try some of those  too.
<tgBot> <dohbee> at least, you can have something that does work now, and then we can see about fixing what doesn't work (ie fb live breaking in the browser)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip Can you update the xenial rootfs to latest version to the system-image server? I think there are some changes to be tested.
<tgBot> <te_online> @UniversalSuperBox, Hi! Can you share the names of the totp apps? I couldn't find any... 🤔😉
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... I don't remember right now.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe someone else can find it,
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @te_online, Keeweb? Last pass?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Is upgrade to OTA3 still queued?
<tgBot> <te_online> @Stereofont, Thanks for the hint, but those are fully blown password managers. I accidentally found ubuntu-authenticator now, which seems to be exactly what I'm looking for 😊
<tgBot> Tewel was added by: Tewel
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @te_online, Indexing in OpenStore needs some improvement 😎
<tgBot> kiwongesingndi was added by: kiwongesingndi
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: and more apps :p
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Tewel, Hello Tewel and Kiwonge Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <te_online> @Stereofont, This is quite possible 😁
<tgBot> <kiwongesingndi> 👍
<tgBot> <dohbee> search doesn't work, so yeah, it needs a lot of love :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kiwongesingndi, Have you got Ubuntu Touch, Kiwonge?
<tgBot> <kiwongesingndi> no
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus, if there were more apos, manual search would be slower 😂
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * lotuspsychje waits anbox
<tgBot> <kiwongesingndi> :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kiwongesingndi, Can we help? What is your first language?
<tgBot> <kiwongesingndi> indonesia
<tgBot> <HenryOne> From the FAQ "Is it possible to dual-boot with Andoid? (eg. Multiroom) ", answered with No. What about efidroid? Anyone tried it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We have two other Indonesian members at least
<tgBot> reimashi was added by: reimashi
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: how many members in telegram? can you count?
<tgBot> <kiwongesingndi> @Stereofont, 😃
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @HenryOne, It was possible a while back and still is with an apk but not recommended and may break at any time. Anbox makes the idea redundant
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus. About 1100
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<tgBot> <HenryOne> Well the problem is that anbox is still far from perfect
<lotuspsychje> android neither
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from SyntaxError820: Hi, I am also from Indonesia
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @HenryOne, So is multiboot
<tgBot> <Tewel> @Stereofont, Hello, thank you for the links. Hope everybody here has had nice X-mas.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can we change email polling frequency anywhere?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Tewel, Thanks. Anything we can help with? We have a lot of language groups btw
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @samitormanen, You can change it in the incoming server settings for each account
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Do you mean in dekko?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> yeah
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> nothing happens when i click view group telegram
<tgBot> <HenryOne> @Stereofont, well efidroid seems more reliable than multirom. Liked multirom some time back
<tgBot> <Tewel> Thank you, I found a german group alredy ;0) I'm new to telegram so I'm just looking around. On my Nexus 5 with UT I can't searching for groups, it is only possible with the other device. Maybee I do something wrong?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus. It is a supergroup. I suggest uninstall your old Telegram version (keep alive on another device to save your account ). Reinstall and then reboot your device
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: ok lemme try that
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @HenryOne, Guessing that with the focus on Anbox, nobody will be motivated to rebuild efidroid
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Tewel, The telegram version on UT is like telegram was a couple of years ago on other platforms. Lots of catching up to do still
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: telegram for ubuntu v2.5.2 thats the version i got
<lotuspsychje> green view group button doesnt forward
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 2.5.2 was also used for the beta. It seems the naming caused some update confusion
<tgBot> <Stereofont> What green button?
<lotuspsychje> on the ubports telegram website, view group
<lotuspsychje> ill mess with it later, nite all
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Oh. You are using Telegram webapp? Now that the native app has supergroups I don't think that is much used
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There are two in the OpenStore.  Native and Web
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> urls.json needs updated
<tgBot> <dohbee> the app doesn't handle the newer tg:// urls
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Easiest to make changes on a different platform then come back to UT version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, @flohack
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/120
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, The web app? Or the c++
<tgBot> <dohbee> presumably both
<tgBot> <dohbee> but only talking about the qml app :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok Its hardcoded into the app, nothing to do with the json file
<tgBot> <Flohack> Because whats the point if the app opens an url and sends it to itself
<tgBot> <dohbee> well the json file is what determines which app gets opened for a URL
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah sure but we also need to support http(s) invite links. So how will oxide handle this for example
<tgBot> <dohbee> what do you mean?
<tgBot> <dohbee> you have an embedded web view for https://t.me/ links?
<tgBot> <Flohack> User opens webpage. Web page has link ofd the form: https://t.me/ubports
<tgBot> <Flohack> no if you click this inside the app it will join that group
<tgBot> <Flohack> if you click it in the browser nothing happens ofc ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> right
<tgBot> <dohbee> the "in the browsesr" bit is what needs fixing
<tgBot> <dohbee> and that's not a problem of oxide. it's telegram-app not handling tg://
<tgBot> <Flohack> Oki make me a PR ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> i can't find any actual documentation about tg:// urls though
<tgBot> <Flohack> I can do the rest in the app but you can just add it to urls.json and lets see what happens
<tgBot> <dohbee> i can't. my n5 has no network, and i can't build telegram-app on my workstation it seems
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @syntaxerror820 and others, is there a volunteer language lead for Malay / Indonesian?
<tgBot> <dohbee> those are different languages :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Indonesian is standardised Malay
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, @RenanPrastaJenie2
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Admittedly, I have no idea about mutual comprehension 😀
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, where in the app does it even handle telegram:// currently?
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm, found a typo too
<tgBot> <dohbee> parser.setApplicationDescription("Telegram for Ubuntu is a freen and open source Telegram client.");
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, No idea my build machine is not online
<tgBot> <Flohack> hehe this is a nice typo ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> does anyone actually use the telegram scope?
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> @Stereofont, This true indeed, and Malaysian and Indonesian language are different enough to easily distinguished although intelligible to each other
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> (Sticker, 461x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SR0WoVWT/file_3259
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @RenanPrastaJenie, @kiwongesingndi needs assistance. A language group would be of benefit I think
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Not many ppl probably
<tgBot> <dohbee> can we scrap it then?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We have one group for Scandinavian and people from Bavaria still join the German group 😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Its on my list already, but was for the major rev 3.x: https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/71
<tgBot> <dohbee> ah, awesome!
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> @Stereofont, Yups, I am Indonesian,  … Still in my last year PhD study in Nutrition, so,  … I would like to learn myself about this project more,  … Before really jump in as volunteer.
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> (Sticker, 448x512) https://irc.ubports.com/JV9yRZqu/file_3260
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, ah, this "3.0.0" milestone on gh?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @RenanPrastaJenie, Of course.  If you can assist Kiwonge through direct messaging that would be nice?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes. But its totally unsure what will happen now. I dont have time myself for a full rewrite/cleanup, and the existing upstream 3.x version has not been touchified, so it lacks all our major paradigmas
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm, there's a lot of really big stuff for that 3.0 list
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep. And keeping up with Telegram API is a constant race
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> @Stereofont, I'll contact (Him? Her?)
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> (Sticker, 453x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Byluf0NF/file_3261.webp
<tgBot> <dohbee> you mean the upstream telegram-desktop app?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @RenanPrastaJenie, 🤝
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> @Stereofont, Huh? Cmiiw, Bavaria is German, right?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @RenanPrastaJenie, Their language?  I think that is a matter of opinion 😎
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Yes Cutegram
<tgBot> <Flohack> We played with this already a bit. Turns out its not in such a bad shape, but some regressions occur
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, what are you working on now? just trying to get the remaining supergroups bits fixed?
<tgBot> <Flohack> I took a deep breath and made a break from Telegram. Supergroup stuff, yes, missing media downloads, avatars etc. needs to be fixed maybe. Then, of course, I dont want to invest too much time, and we need to discuss the future of this thingie
<tgBot> <Flohack> Because, ultimately, we will not bring in the latest & greates Telegram features into this codebase. Its impossible
<tgBot> <Flohack> Calls for example ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, are upstream devs going to test the qt app on ubuntu phones?
<tgBot> <Flohack> No. Upstream is kind of dead
<tgBot> <Flohack> We are more or less alone with Tg ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> telegram-desktop is dead?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Cutegram
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, We dont use the official upstream ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> i know we don't
<tgBot> <Flohack> This is not a good option for us, the official clients has a million dependencies and is not easily convertible into qml
<tgBot> <Flohack> Cutegram has not done any release in a year or so
<tgBot> <Flohack> And their core dev is even in our Telegram dev group as a guest ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> I can ask him maybe what he thinks will happen.
<tgBot> <Flohack> But I hate it to have again an upstream dependency that leads into a dead end
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, well really, qml is not a necessity
<tgBot> <Flohack> I know but the more we make Telegram special the more hand we will need on it.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Going to bed, if you got any genious ideas plz PM ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, telegram is too special now. if we could just build the official client in a click and it works well on a phone/tablet with touch gestures, wouldn't it be best to just add the push helper and integration bits there, and let them build the core features and we just help with integration? :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Sweet dreams Florian :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, good night then :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, If that was as easy as it sounds, why did canonical make a telegram app from scratch? … There's got to be some big advantage to this, or disadvantage to using the official telegram app if telegram has had this much work into it?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, you're asking me why managers and bizdev people at canonical made a decision? i can't answer that. ask the people at canonical and telegram who made that decision
<tgBot> <dohbee> "if X exists, why do Y?" is the wrong question to be asking now
<tgBot> <dohbee> the question here is how do we reduce the burden of maintaining a telegram app to the least amount possible, while gaining the greatest amount of features and support from telegram org
<tgBot> miguelaspalmas was added by: miguelaspalmas
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hey @miguelaspalmas, welcome! Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Hi guys, i have a problem with camera-app on my nexus 5. When i record a video, there is no audio in it. Micro permission for the camera is okay. How can i solve this problem?
<tgBot> <dohbee> does audio recording work in other apps?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, Test with audio recorder. No audio record
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/KFD4SktZ/file_3262.webp
<tgBot> <dohbee> :-/
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, at least you know the problem isn't camera-app i guess :)
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> It seems so
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Hardware is okay. It works with lineage and with sfos.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i wonder if your mic is maybe muted somehow
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I haven't noticed as yet
<tgBot> <dohbee> i guess voice calls work in the dialer app?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Good news!!! Now i maked the update to r22 und the recorder works. Now i'm try the videocamera.
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh ok
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Yes, audio works in video!
<tgBot> <dohbee> well problem solved then :)
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Btw. the Nexus5 bug, that videoplayback is brocken, is  solvable temporarily with the UTmedia app. These app plays the cameravideo incl audio.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Why can UTmedia playback video and mediaplayer can't ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> don't know what exactly it's doing, but my guess would be it's doing software decoding, while the mediaplayer app goes through the android hal for hardware decoding
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> UTmedia uses web-based codecs (HTML) while mediaplayer uses native codecs
<tgBot> <dohbee> and there's a bug in the hardware decoding
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> okay
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, yup
<tgBot> <balcy> just a liitle thing about the website / FAQ section: about the 16.04 plan for all devices: the FAQ still states: Which devices will be supported by the 16.04 branch? … This is not yet decided. Promising candidates are the Fairphone 2, Nexus 5, Oneplus 1, Oneplus 5,  HTC 10 and Bq M10 tablet, but this may change in the future.  … Why won't all Canonical devices get an upgrade to the new 16.04 base? ...
<tgBot> <balcy> in the last community update, as I understood, the plan will be to lift all devices there, right ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @balcy, Yes. The FAQ is out of date
<tgBot> <balcy> ok thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @balcy, If I understood correctly, legacy devices will get 16.04 but without a Halium base
<tgBot> <balcy> yeah, and without a new kernel (and still with upstart)
<tgBot> <balcy> looking forward to it on my BQ 4.5
<tgBot> gebjgd was added by: gebjgd
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Exactly.  So there will not be a complete equivalence. At some point it will probably look like Lite and Full versions
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @gebjgd, Hello Gebjbd. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <balcy> ok but I guess many higlevel parts like Qt  will be the new versions
<tgBot> <balcy> also in "lite"
<tgBot> <balcy> my phone just needs to survive as long the librem 5 takes to build :  )
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @balcy, Guessing that nobody has any definite idea yet how that will pan out
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @balcy, If the battery lasts I think you should be okay 😁
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> Why is not possible install Ubuntu Touch on all Samsung Galaxy S models ?
<tgBot> <balcy> at least (aside from the kernel) it sounds much better security wise than 15.04, because there will be upstream patches from canonical on 16.04
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Fabio7891, because they're not all the same device, and none of them is a supported device yet?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, Ubuntu Touch is a very different thing to Lineage. Less 'native'. Each hardware set is a completely new challenge, even models from one manufacturer. We have Nexus5 but not Nexus5X. Phones are not made to accommodate independent software. Quite the reverse!
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> I understand 🤔
<tgBot> <npatel33> Hi guys, do you have any link for the road map for development like what things are high priority for UBPorts right now? I was just wondering.
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> But in the future it will be easier with new models, right ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, It will be easier through the use of Halium, which will change a selection of devices into a 'generic android device'. Maybe 5 devices, maybe 50 devices
<tgBot> <c_smith> @Fabio7891, Not necessarily, sure, Project Treble might ease that a bit, but you can count on many devices still not using it
<tgBot> ksdme was added by: ksdme
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> Ok ok
<tgBot> <c_smith> Welcome, Kilari
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @npatel33, Absolute top priority is to shift everything to 16.04 before 15.04 sinks beneath the waves. That is so important that it tends to crowd out other things
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ksdme, Hello Kilari. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> I have seen Anbox is available now in Ubuntu Touch. So I can use Whatsapp, Google Maps exc., right ?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/k00qfNZ0/file_3266.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, Not now. Soon. It is only on prototype but it will happen. There will be containment so some things may not work perfectly
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @nfsprodriver, Latest system-settings build on xenial :) Seems to work good @mariogrip
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Meizu Pro 5 will get Anbox first. Others fairly soon afterwards
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> Nice ! Nice ! 😊👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If they are supported devices and not legacy
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> I have seen that Fairphone 2 is good supported
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Anbox will be resource hungry so it will not cone to BQ 4.5 and E5
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, It has sufficient power and RAM,  so yes
<tgBot> <npatel33> @Stereofont, I have Nexus 4 so I am not sure if it is under plan to be in supported device for 16.04.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There are two different things. All supported and legacy phones will get 16.04 in some form. Not all can get Anbox
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So N4 will get 16.04 but with some limitations
<tgBot> <npatel33> Oh is there any technical reason for not getting Anbox? If not then I can help to provide some support for Nexus 4 development.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> About the apps in https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/384 Are all apps base-dependent?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @npatel33, It is technical. Processing power and memory. Any emulator runs at lower efficiency than the real thing. If you need x for Android you need 1.3x for virtual Android
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @npatel33, Maybe in theory there could be a super light version of Anbox that is only capable of running one or two types of app. Chop off some bits? Even then, it may not be small and light enough
<tgBot> <npatel33> Yes, that makes sense.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Stereofont, N5 ?  M10 ?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Good evening. I'm aware of the ota3 issue of no mobile data on the n5. I read the bug report and some said a temporary fix is switching to development channel and then back to stable. I tried it and cannot get back on stable. Multiple reboots don't work. I was able to switch to RC but can't switch to stable from there either. Any ideas?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> switch to rc can fix the problem. it does here by an N5 2 days before
<tgBot> <Stereofont> N5 and M10 will get Anbox
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Stereofont, wonderful
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, The problem is with switching. It is quite flaky. Try tomorrow,  reboot etc. It will switch eventually
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If you can now go from rc back to development,  try make the jump to stable again. Not logical I know but there something random going on
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Yeah OK. I'll keep at it. Thanks
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Oh follow-up question. Will switching from RC to stable net an update install? That way I'll know what to look for.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry. It isn't satisfactory but there is always a huge pile of work facing the core developers. At least it does work eventually. I had the same problem with my tablet
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, You mean an install log?
<tgBot> ge jin was added by: ge jin
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Switching to developer and then to RC caused my system to download an update. Will that happen when I switch to stable successfulLy?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I assume so. R3 will dl
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Yes?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Just one clarification. When you set the channel and go back a page it doesn't register the change. Ignore and swipe back another page. The middle page registers installed version, not selected version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I was speaking to someone earlier who was stuck on revision 2 stable. Going to development and back kicked it into revision 3
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ge jin, Hello Ge Jin. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Good night guys. UBports rocks 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NR9cGFGm/file_3268
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Waldbursche, Ditto 😎
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @Stereofont, Got it. Thank you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Waldbursche, Who did this
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I need to give them a cookie
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, Yes, since they are built using deb, they need to land in the correct repo. Thats why I added some of the apps there
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Ah okay. Btw the opacity commits work for me on xenial :) Ready to contiue with deep stuff ;)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, Yaaay :D great job! :)
#ubports 2017-12-28
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> Oneplus One OTA-3  has a problem with internal storage? I do not see anything when I connect to the PC with Windows 10. Sorry for my English
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> as if I did not recognize the device
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @UniversalSuperBox, I created the stickers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Waldbursche, 🍪
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> ✌
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, no i was not trying to be cynical, i think about what arguments ppl bring up against gksudo. That extra user sonfig is passed in environmental variables. that a bigger environment is copied over to prevent root files in user's home. It seems to me like security concerns of gksu are blown out of proportions. In reality i think it just boils down to development team wanting to push policykit which allows for more granular control and the
<tgBot> longer wish users can elevate entire gui app. On the other hand pkexec doeanr seem to allow this easily. And also what if user explicitely wants the gksudo behavior. … Policies have to first be made in /usr/share/polkit-1 which requires root and is more complicated. I have reead a lot and dont really see any real problem about gksu. Policykit suddenly is preffered but not quite yet at the usability level of gksu for the simplest use cases.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i see, was that plan also figured out for xmir xmir scenario? did it assume using the same terminal app or another one?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, exactly what i inderstood as well. I just think that while awesome it also hasn't reached the easiness of use of gksudo. … I think it would be nicer if both were present, and users/devs could opt for using either.  … But yeah, the debate has been ongoing in general so I am not even bringing anything new to the table.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, if tested to prove correct and made shipped by default i would for sure attempt to use that.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip Damn, you were faster adding timekeeper to meta. But it works good now :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, haha :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I have also started merging qt5.9 into xenial
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Sounds good, so we have some progress tonight so close after christmas :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xREzYUeE/file_3270.webp
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Awesome job on the stickers @Waldbursche !!! :D
<tgBot> <Rekols> I wanna play ubuntu touch.
<tgBot> Howard was added by: Howard
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Rekols, Good song lyrics...
<tgBot> <exar_kun> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/4hr41wKJ/file_3272.jpg
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @exar_kun, Does anyone know where the exact code is for the symbols that appear in this keyboard?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @exar_kun, https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Thanks, I found that, but I can't find the exact location for this particular language
<tgBot> <exar_kun> i.e. If I wanted something different to show up for that language's keyboard, then where would I go to make that change?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @nfsprodriver, I need to get xenial on my opo pretty snappily it seems
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PhoenixLandPirate, There's no updater, unless that was fixed within the past day
<tgBot> <Rekols> wow
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @exar_kun, for that input method you mean, as this languages has couple different keyboard layouts to choose from. … I once saw blog post about IME in Chinese not maliit though and the layout was not coded by symbols but rather by an offset in unicode character table.
<tgBot> <Rekols> ubuntu touch is a cool operater system
<tgBot> <dohbee> @exar_kun, in plugins/chewing i think
<tgBot> <Mappaschreck> Is it possible to upgrade multirom stable Ubuntu touch 15.04 via changing sources.list to ubports?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/tree/master/plugins/chewing
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Rekols, You realized that three years too late 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Mappaschreck, you should not upgrade via apt
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @KrisJacewicz, Right. Someone in the chinese group was asking, hoping to enable pinyin with traditional characters
<tgBot> <dohbee> there's a separate plug-in for pinyin
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @UniversalSuperBox, Ah thanks and @dohbee thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's also plugins/pinyin as Rodney said, that's likely what you want
<tgBot> <Rekols> ubuntu touch not die!!!
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Ok thanks everyone
<tgBot> <dohbee> you can also create a new plug-in for pinyin with traditional characters, if you want
<tgBot> <Rekols> i only can write Qt Widget
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @exar_kun, then altering zhuyin plugin is not the way to go. Because the way you compose/translate from zhuyin (the "chewing" so funny) and from pinyin are very different.
<tgBot> <Rekols> I will not QML
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, It's was added today or yesterday me believes, saw it on github, and now a screenshot :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, there are few pinyin plugins but some of them only allow simplified chinese while others let you to choose betweennsimplofied and traditional. And personnwho btought up chewing might be Taiwanese and wish to use traditional characters. If that is the case then not all pinyin plugins faciliatw that unfortunately
<tgBot> <dohbee> there's only one pinyin plug-in for the keyboard
<tgBot> <dohbee> and only one chewing plug-in for it
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @KrisJacewicz, I see. I was hoping maybe a traditional set could be added to pinyin
<tgBot> <dohbee> i the github i linked to
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Not the existing one but a copy of the pinyin input
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @exar_kun, see Rodneys link. And whichever pinyin plugin u end up with try seeing it just might support both character sets.
<tgBot> <Rekols> this have a developers?
<tgBot> <Rekols> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0fEqveS2/file_3273
<tgBot> <dohbee> adding support for other things in ibus with ubuntu-keyboard will be a lot of work
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Ok thanks guys
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Checks GitHub
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius is going to town
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox https://github.com/ubports/system-settings/pull/34
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 👀
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 802x182) https://irc.ubports.com/B600BO5K/file_3275.jpg
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Confirmed
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, Not sure what you mean. Terminal apps don't need xmir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, i mean a scenario when you run xmir app, and then that xmir app calls terminal with some command fed into it. FOr example if you want your unelevated app to, say, add repo, you can from your app use exec to call: … gnome-terminal -e "sudo add-apt-repository -y 'deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ julia main' " … And your app needs no sudo, needs not even to elevate itself, user will see the terminal appear and can key in sudo passwo
<tgBot> run what needs to be ran.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, then it's calling a specific terminal app in that case
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, I know you guys enjoin big pr's :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes, it is. I would use that in the case if I knew that systems ships with specific terminal app (ie distro-specific) but not with gksu by default. … because using exec to call /bin/bash -c "..." will not be interactive. Sudo checks if it is run in a TTY.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i have no idea what you're talking about
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, also you might want to make a desktop launcher with Terminal=true that still has xmir flags set, so that terminal program can also call gui apps. Maybe not first scenario that comes to mind, but if that was something you needed, I am not sure if it would work if the terminal app was not ran via xmir itself.
<tgBot> <dohbee> you seem to be contriving extraneously weird scenarios just for the sake of arguing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, not at all. I work with lots of scenarios like that.
<tgBot> <dohbee> you work with traditionalist scenarios where the route you take is the easy one, because it's always easy to just say screw it and do everything as root
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, yes precisely. I
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I deal with scenarios you might not be dealing with. And I can't afford to figure out things for too long. It has to work and be done within defined timeframe.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well that's unfortunate
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> well that's my treality, I hv to do what I got to do
<tgBot> <dohbee> that's fine
<tgBot> <dohbee> but everyone else is not in your scenario
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> fine, i reckon that. I'll not be folowing up on this here.
<tgBot> <Markus> New Update. Great. ;-)
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack and i are having a lively discussion here. I open up and share about my experience and what I learned about volunteering for UBports. I think open platforms of communication like this, while a little uncomfortable sometimes, make for stronger communities. https://forums.ubports.com/topic/782/organize-and-stimulate-promotion-of-ubports-ubuntu-touch/14
<tgBot> <Javacookies> battery drain on Nexus 5, is it a known issue? it went down by ~40% overnight, I thought it was a hardware issue since it's 2nd hand but it doesn't happen on SailfishOS
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @nfsprodriver, If it works good.. can that be pushed to rc channel?
<tgBot> <developerfect> 🤺
<tgBot> ChaBlack was added by: ChaBlack
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @lotuspsychje, Good morning :(
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> * :)
<lotuspsychje> hey there optimus9650
<lotuspsychje> too abd tab nick completion doesnt work on telegram nicks
<lotuspsychje> bad
<tgBot> <Matteo> @alan_morford, This is a known bug. If the problem persists, I recommend you to read the following bug report: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/377. Try to use TweekGeek, wiping the data only, this shall resolve the issue
<tgBot> <MrNobodyroaster> Hi there i need to update my N5 which is the best channel I have to use? thank all
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> @MrNobodyroaster, To me : Rc
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Rc here too
<tgBot> <MrNobodyroaster> ok thank all
<tgBot> <MrNobodyroaster> I will try run RC channell
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Continuing here ;) - Well I agree in an ideal case we just "skin" and "enhance" the desktop app so it fits our use case. However, a few things we have to keep in mind. For example there are no secret chats in the desktop app. If we want this, we need to again go deep in this code, since it is a monobloc and has no internal layers etc. It might end up being again a patient in ICU
<tgBot> |||||||||||||| was added by: ||||||||||||||
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Howard, Hello Howard. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @||||||||||||||, Hello lots of l or lots of I. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mappaschreck, Abandon Multirom but bear on mind that Anbox will be coming soon
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ChaBlack, Hello Cha. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> @Stereofont, thanks a lot
<tgBot> <Howard> @Stereofont, Thanks Lionel! Really appreciated all of the hard work you guys are putting in to keep Ubuntu Touch going! Thank you very much and I will of course be donating!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Howard, Thanks very much! ;)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0hc8Tumc/file_3277.jpg xenial, with unity8 master branch, mir 0.26, qt 5.9 and alot more updated
<tgBot> <mariogrip> It's all in http://repo.ubports.com/dists/xenial_-_mir28/ btw if someone wants to try
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @mariogrip, Which device is this?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fairphone 2
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but shoud work on all the others
<tgBot> <Dohxis> I am not sure what I am looking at but it looks nice
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mariogrip, It would be nice to make the app drawer full width on small form factors and do away with the apps scope.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I don't think we need both, or is it already gone in xenial and my suggestion is not valid? 😊
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @DanChapman, humm, yeah that would be really nice
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @DanChapman, well, xenial now has the old unity8 with the dash still
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but this is just a "branch" to try newer things
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> Beingmishra was added by: Beingmishra
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @Beingmishra! I'm part of the Welcome Team. To get you up to speed, please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> i installed "text secure" app on my BQ E5 and on Nexus 5. The app works fine on my BQ E5. The app breaks on my N5 when i try to open a contact to write a message. … Is anybody here to confirm this "feature" ? 😅
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> As I have recently got my Oneplus One from my brother I unlicked its bootloader and looking for custom ROMs I can get for this beast... After trying 11-12 ROMs I came to know that Ubuntu touch is also ported to Oneplus one... But the thing is I don't have a PC so is there any flashable zip I can download
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Beingmishra, Now, that's an interesting question! We probably need to wait for the core developers to notice this...
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> @peternerlich, Any other way to get that... If I manage to get a PC than after installing that .exe installer howuch data should I needed
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Waldbursche, I have open an issue … https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml/issues/5
<tgBot> Vycecrash was added by: Vycecrash
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Fwd from TronFortyTwo: not officially that I know, since UT is more than a custom rom so it needs a more complex installation process
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Beingmishra
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> Ohk
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> Thanx....
<tgBot> <Big ET> @G1ott1, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat bin/matchbox-wrapper.sh  … #!/bin/bash … ( … export TMPDIR=/tmp … export DISPLAY=:1 … Xmir $DISPLAY —desktop_file_hint=unity8 & … sleep 1 … # xlogo … # xeyes … # x11vnc -forever -nopw -quiet -display $DISPLAY & … matchbox-window-manager & … sleep 1 … matchbox-keyboard & … $@ … ) 2>&1 2» /tmp/test.log
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/AiZHiSVR/file_3281.jpg
<tgBot> <Big ET> you have to install matchbox and friends with apt-get
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Beingmishra, but if you get access to a computer, there's an easy installer for it
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> @peternerlich, I know about installer
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @Vycecrash! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. to help you get up to speed please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Big ET> What will be the most effective way to help with 16.04 testing on pro5? I already have some bugs to report and help fix.
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> The w10 device does not recognize me when I connect the USB driver ... something to install special? "OnePlus One- OTA3"
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> sorry for my English!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @miguelaspalmas, install GNU/Linux
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> @vanyasem  Ubuntu in virtual machine, does not even recognize it ... should install it native?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @vanyasem, Best choise in 2018
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @miguelaspalmas, do you even USB passthrough?
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> @vanyasem  no :(
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> @vanyasem  does not do anything, when I connect it
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> it only starts loading
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> have you passed your phone to a vm?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you don't just "connect it" to something that doesn't exist physically
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> watch this video please
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> 74/5000 … it's in a virtual machine, where it recognizes it but I do not have access to the mobile
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/9OnAM7ZN/file_3282.flv
<tgBot> <vanyasem> have you tried waiting?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> unlock your phone and enter a passcode
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> yes unlock
<tgBot> <miguelaspalmas> will any driver be missing?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I suggest taking this conversation to the Newcomers Room
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @miguelaspalmas, from Ubuntu? no. you are probably doing something wrong
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus, we are maybe approaching the law of diminishing returns with Telegram. Smaller benefits at much greater cost
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Beingmishra, If you mean can you use TWRP, the answer is no. You will need access to some kind of desktop /laptop
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> @Stereofont, Ohk
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @miguelaspalmas, Agree that this should go to the welcome room. Press the link in this Hello Migue. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<Fardale> Hello, where can I follow the ubport project and the halium project ?
<Fardale> In the topic maybe change the web site address to the new web site ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale you can learn a lot from here. I suggest you watch some of the recent Community Updates on YouTube. Join the News Channel for links
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ubports_news
<Fardale> Stereofont: @ubports_news is a telegram Channel or an irc Channel ?
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @Big ET, Thank you very much.  … Sadly, I'm still not able to run x11: trying to run evince, in /tmp/test.log I get:    … Unrecognized option: —desktop_file_hint=unity8 … use: X [:<display>] [option] … [...] … (EE)  … Fatal server error: … (EE) Unrecognized option: —desktop_file_hint=unity8 … (EE)  … matchbox: can't open display! check your DISPLAY variable. …  (evince:24930): WARNING : Could not open X display …  (evince:24
<tgBot> retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files … gdk_mir_display_open … Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: Permission denied … Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused … Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale it is Telegram
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale, here is a link to the discussions https://ubports.com/blog/community-updates-5/post/community-update-19-109
<Fardale> I am on IRC
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Fardale, Yep, it's bridged by a bot
<Fardale> Thanks for the link
<tgBot> IGNNE was added by: IGNNE
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @IGNNE! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. to help you get up to speed please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/hiqEMJH7/file_3285.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Ubports unity8 on desktop :) with qt5.9
<tgBot> <DanChapman> nice!
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mariogrip, cool
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, OMG OMG OMG! :D
<lotuspsychje> cool
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 362x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0r4mIrK4/file_3286
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Xenial?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @alan_griffiths, Yes
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, it's the same source as this ^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> The goal is to use same source for both desktop and mobile
<tgBot> <Javacookies> back in the days, I'm always excited for Michael Zanetti's and WIll Cooke's updates...now it's from Marius! awesome work! :D
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @mariogrip, Convergence😍😍😍😍
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Are there instructions how to test the mir26 branch?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Does ubports has any plan support unity 8 desktop?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> I mean will you provide iso files for desktop?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @technicalbird, Check Yunit
<tgBot> <technicalbird> I know Yunit but they provide only ppas to install
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Not an iso...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> UBports is a mobile platform
<tgBot> <peternerlich> On that notice, what would it take to try and port the current UT for desktop devices?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @nfsprodriver, you probably need to add the mir26 branch
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @technicalbird, I built one a few month ago, but it's not published anywhere. You can build it yourself though: https://github.com/JBBgameich/yunit-test-iso
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://repo.ubports.com/ xenial_-_mir26 main'
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> something  like this?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> W: http://repo.ubports.com/dists/xenial_-_mir26/Release.gpg: Signature by key B551C909D750AA744948E9ED4BD4B4D6DBB583F1 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1) … W: Invalid 'Date' entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/repo.ubports.com_dists_xenial%5f-%5fmir26_Release
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> what does this mean? 😩
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @JBBgameich, Thank you... I will try this over the weekend..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @popescu_sorin, It means that @mariogrip needs to change the signing ket
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> cough cough
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh :D ok
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Which repository management toll are you using? aptly, reprepro or something else?
<tgBot> kaisoz was added by: kaisoz
<tgBot> <kaisoz> Hi there 😊
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kaisoz, Welcome Tom! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hello Everybody! Finally Nexus-7 OTA has arrived 😆 - https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/378
<tgBot> <Flohack> And its r2 there, since N7 started later to be available
<tgBot> <Flohack> Which reminds me of the idea to give some names to OTAs
<tgBot> <Javacookies> like Sailfish OS (which I can't even read or pronounce) and LuneOS?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> OTA4 Eyjafjallajökull
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Hi, do you have any problems with recording videos on the Nexus 5 (15.04 stable)?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Instead of sweets or landscapes, maybe people. Payne, Mandela, Diderot
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @GiovanniStaiano, I think that's a known issue and video playback as well
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> OTA4 Trump
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> X-)'
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @popescu_sorin, 😂😂😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Only people with big hands, please
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Javacookies, So you do not need to report it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, It was reported that playback works in UTtweaktool. Odd but a workaround
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yeah because it uses the web player, I think same player with youtube/online videos
<tgBot> <Flohack> @GiovanniStaiano, No, please search or tracker for it, there are various reports already ^^
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Ok! But is it a problem of the system or the camera app?
<tgBot> <Alex> When will Moto G 2014 be among the supported devices?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Alex, there jave to be a person or team that port to it. Do you know if there already is?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee Trying to find a document explaining urls.json usage, but nothing ^^ - any idea where this could be describedß
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, url-dispatcher source maybe
<tgBot> <Big ET> @G1ott1, yes, you should not do blind copy&paste, secondly use man or xmir —help. … This is for the future, for now: you should have 2 dashes before desktop_file_hint so:--default_file_hint
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Adding m26 branch and updating unity8 does NOT the job to test new mir. It brakes the installation (yet).
<tgBot> <Javacookies> can I still use ubuntu-device-flash for installing ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Sure
<tgBot> <G1ott1> @Big ET, Absolutely. Thanks a lot.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> but how do I change it so ubports server will be used?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Alex, Since iirc it's an Halium port, it will be when UT reach xenial
<tgBot> <Javacookies> NVM, I think I found it, thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=krillin --channel=ubports-touch/15.04/stable --bootstrap --recovery-image=recovery-krillin.img
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Example. Debootstrap if you already have UBports recovery
<tgBot> <Javacookies> thanks but looks like there's really no 16.04 yet for Nexus 7, I thought there was already for all the devices … anyway, I'll just try out other OSs on it like SailfishOS and MaruOS :P
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Does anybody know how to repair rootfs from recovery without loosing userdata?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> i think a reflash will do without wipe
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> adb shell e2fsck -yf/data/ubuntu.img
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Thanks! Will check that way. Yet it didn't boot up (tried with preinstalled rootfs.tar.gz)...
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Stop teasing us :P
<tgBot> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x351) https://irc.ubports.com/qNLKQrK4/file_3288
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Will bootstrap wipe my data?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @nfsprodriver, Yes
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Hm.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Did you upgrade via apt?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yes. But now I fail flashing it. On Windows, Linux... It's not my day.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Yeah, that will break things.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Fwd from telegram-app test channel: I need someone to post smth here when I am not inside
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Whoever posted this should know that nobody can say something in a channel
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, that is exciting. I'm yet still to try xenial :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, you can add editors
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that will get access to posting/deleting
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Its me, can I make you admin for a day ^^
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 718x1025) https://irc.ubports.com/1bQ32f03/file_3290.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Uhm, okay :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> don't you have a channel @Lorxu
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you should really make one
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Why should I have a channel?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Can you just post smth in this channel? I need to test notifications on Telegram, which are broken for channels somehiw
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i have a channel with my photo timeline (aka Instagram) … i also have a semi-tech pseudo-blog
<tgBot> <Flohack> Made you admin now
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, i used to have a twitter-alike channel but i moved to mastodon for that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so there are a lot of opportunities in having a channel @Lorxu :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I already have a Twitter but I think this is not really an useful topic for the on-topic channel
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Did that help?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, yes I might ask you in a few minutes again. Its now appearing, but still not clickable so that it opens the channel ^^
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Sure, can also poke me in private to spam the channel less
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Ok one more plz ^^
<tgBot> <tuna_mert> Ubuntu touch port on Xiaomi redmi 4x?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @tuna_mert, Supported Devices: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Alex> @KrisJacewicz, Yes there is. … https://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g-2014/development/experimental-ubuntu-touch-titan-t3608846
<tgBot> <Alex> @TronFortyTwo, When will 16.04 be out?
<tgBot> <dohbee> 16.04 is installable today on supported devices, but it is still unstable
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> Can I install 16.04 on bq e4.5?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> How? :D
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> I would like to test performances of my apps on 16.04 :)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Alex, OTA 4-5 hopefully
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Plz send a sticker to the channel
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @turanmahmudov, Not yet, but will be possible
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> Mhm thanks )
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> The next update of the Instagraph app contains stories and more features like in the Android version. I have performance issues on 15.04 or on bq e4.5
<tgBot> <dohbee> @turanmahmudov, channel ubports-touch/16.04/devel ?
<tgBot> <Alex> @TronFortyTwo, What do you mean?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> I am trying now :) thanks
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/xO30m0pN/file_3295
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, one more plz ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/VFYb1kJz/file_3296.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh, you meant this channel, not the other one o.o
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, both please ^^
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I already sent to the other one. Another there?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes another one ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> WORKS! thx
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Who's Nelli?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, one underage girl from Belarus :P
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GohXnouT/file_3297.webp
<tgBot> <vanyasem> she's in our OT chat
<Fardale> In xenial devel channel, I don't see any application in the store, is it normal ?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Oh I've never talked to her but she has said some things
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you really should, she runs elementary OS
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I should talk to her because she runs elementary OS?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yes. that is weird for a 12-years old girl
<tgBot> <vanyasem> don't you agree with me on that one
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I started programming when I was 12 :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i started at 9 lol
<tgBot> <dohbee> wow i feel old
<tgBot> <vanyasem> shouldn't we move to our OT chat? @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> we're getting way off
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah, the mini me is 12 years old, but I don't think he even has a laptop or desktop
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Yes
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @dohbee, "2017/12/28 20:24:32 Device is |krillin| … 2017/12/28 20:24:33 Flashing version 3 from ubports-touch/16.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device krillin"
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> "sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=krillin —channel=ubports-touch/16.04/devel"
<tgBot> <dohbee> yep
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> now downloading
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> There's already 16.04/devel for krillin, didn't knew that
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> 👍
<tgBot> <Sunshine> good job, Thanks ubports,
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/
<tgBot> <Sunshine> but, What are the main improvements in this update?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip How can we test the mir26 branch?
<tgBot> <FreeInside_fr> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0HQP00Y0/file_3299
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Sunshine, It's xenial. The deep improvements will follow ;)
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> hi, … can you make any book or tutorial recomandations if i want to get into ubuntu touch develoupment? … (besides what to find on the UBports-Page and Sourcecode)
<tgBot> <FreeInside_fr> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/QMNlGL07/file_3255
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sunshine, You are on a supported ubuntu version. 15.04 is end of life and does not get any (security) updates
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jmnemonix, We have a developer course linked in the forum under app development. Im on the road maybe someone has the link
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @Flohack, i have a pro5，I hope to get continuous updates，on 16.04
<tgBot> <Flohack> We hope, too lol
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> @Flohack, i found it thanks
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @Flohack, I tried a new version of 16:04，but But version 1 have bugs more, It can only be returned to 15.04
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> @jmnemonix, but i meant more like system development :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sunshine, Sure it is not ready for use
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Hi Guys i´m working on a QML Facebook webapp into Webviw, but i have one problem i dont know how to solve, it seems it dont save the login cookies with the Facebook account on my device, soneone have a idea ? The code you can found here
<tgBot> <Xray2000> https://github.com/Ruditimmermans/Sailbook/blob/master/Sailbook/Main.qml
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jmnemonix, Thats hard, we dont have good documents since we also dont know how all things work. Canonical documented mostly the app dev and user parts ^^
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> Ubuntu touch OS for Motorola Moto G3 turbo
<tgBot> <Flohack> @gustavoarseniotkd, Is this a question?
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> @Flohack, ok thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jmnemonix, If you want to port a new device join the Halium group
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> @Flohack, tg group?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yes
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @halium
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @Flohack, thank you。I will always try 16:04，Where can I see the latest update list？
<tgBot> <Flohack> We dont have a changelog yet.
<tgBot> <Sunshine> but, ota1 to ota3？？
<tgBot> <Sunshine> Why hasn't it changed
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Sunshine, https://ubports.com/blog/latest-news-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-3-106
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 16.04 hasn't had any updates
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a preview of future things to come
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> It's in process of getting all the updates from 15.04 https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/384#issuecomment-354310063
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @Xray2000, is this a port of the one for SailfishOS?
<tgBot> <Xray2000> It gone be yes
<tgBot> <Xray2000> I make the one on Sailfish with a frend of me
<tgBot> <Sunshine> This could be a misunderstanding, I'm talking about this，，，
<tgBot> <Sunshine> (Photo, 719x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qNRjdjI9/file_3301.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's built daily
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @Xray2000, cool! I'm using it on my SailfishOS install … someone please help this person :D
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, Thanks itś just a basic version now when i can fix the cookies saved then i can add more ....
<tgBot> <Sunshine> good night，88
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Javacookies, I dont code anymore on sfos Dylan is doing Dailbook for it now, i moved away from sfos
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I see....I just started with sfos and I'm using it in MultiROM setup with UT...but that's off-topic now :) … you should ask in the Ubuntu App Developer instead but I don't know how to tag the group here :(
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Ok thanks yes i also dont know the group tag.... mebay someone here know it...
<tgBot> <balcy> # can be used in the manifest file and will be automatically replaced by cmake … configure_file(manifest.json.in ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/manifest.json)
<tgBot> <balcy> is it possible to do this with qmake as well ?
<tgBot> <balcy> (creating manifest.json from the .in file) ?
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Hi all! Designers in our Russian telegram group asks where are UTouch design concepts stored? I mean I remember some ppl told about forum topic about concepts and design proposals... But I found nothing.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @balcy, Not that i'm aware of. But you could use `system("sed ....")` and there's also a `write_file(...)` if you wanted to write the complete contents of the manifest from the .pro file
<tgBot> <balcy> ok that could be possible, thanks Dan!
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Actually I found no topic about design proposals on forum; so, I'm going to create one.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, There's a whole design section!
<tgBot> <Javacookies> reboot bootloader/fastboot really doesn't work on UT? … I run it directly on my Nexus 7.....USB connection has really been a struggle so I failed to do it from my laptop
<tgBot> <Javacookies> and using power+volume- doesn't seem to work :(
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> @UniversalSuperBox, Done: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/834/ui-design-concepts-and-proposals … I'll upload some found mockups here. Let this topic to be a place for discussing UT UI future.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale, restart and reload the store
<Fardale> How I do that ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale close the store by slow swipe from right, then dismiss the app by swiping it either up or down. Then restart the phone
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, Must of the original stuff from Canonical is probably lost at this point. There were bits all over the place, mostly in Google Docs and some other odd places, and most of them were private design docs
<tgBot> <dohbee> one can probably scour launchpad bugs or canonical design blog for links or pictures for designs, but a lot of that is just gone now i think :-/
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @vanyasem, dude 😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i am underage, too
<tgBot> <vanyasem> nothing to worry about
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's ok. you're russian. everything you do is illegal :P
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> 😂
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> (Sticker, 314x512) https://irc.ubports.com/53Mq8LCW/file_3298
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @dohbee, rofl
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/STO0JHwT/file_3303.jpg
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mariogrip, Is it available to test?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @TheImpulson, yes, I will create some short docs on how to install
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mariogrip, Thanks.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> Awesome!!  i wonder how it will improve app performance
<tgBot> <Javacookies> A bit off-topic on that, on SailfishOS, with 8 apps open, only 35% of memory is used...on my newly booted bq E5 with terminal open, almost 90% is already used, WTH! Will that ever be improved in UT? Perhaps with Qt5.9?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i doubt qt5.9 will improve it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, It is surprising, the performance improvements they've made on ARM
<tgBot> <dohbee> not really. unless it was extremely leaky, there's no way it's going to reduce RAM consumed by 600 MB
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, Did Qt for Android even exist in the Qt version you used before? They worked on the arm performance for this project most likely
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @mariogrip, Which is better for testing? M10 or Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <dohbee> if qt was leaking that bad on ARM, it almost certainly would have been almost as bad on X86
<tgBot> <dohbee> hoping that qt 5.9 will solve some mysterious issue that nobody knows anything about, regarding memory usage, is not going to get you very far :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> someone's going to have to actually debug the issue and find out what exactly is using the memory and why
<tgBot> <dohbee> and i'm not sure a direct comparison of memory usage between sailfish and ubuntu is feasible
<Fardale> @Stereofont I try but nothing show up. I am on nexus 4
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I think its totally unitys fault. Even on the desktop its a memory hog
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, it's definitely not totally unity's fault. probably a little, but i think it's more of a general architectural problem, and unity8 is just one big example of that
<tgBot> <dohbee> i would suspect much of the problem with memory in unity8 might be in ubuntu-ui-toolkit, rather than unity8 itself
<tgBot> <dohbee> but basically the core ideal of "do lots of logic inside qml" is going to mean higher memory usage
<tgBot> <Gerd Sänger> (Sticker, 334x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CQay3u5e/file_3304
<tgBot> <dohbee> so "fixing" the issues is going to be a lot more invasive and time consuming, than just upgrading to a new qt
<tgBot> <IGNNE> @dohbee, Sorry, but - why would one ever want to do that? It's an embedded device, after all
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> QML runs everywhere that its interpreter does
<tgBot> <IGNNE> C++ runs everywhere gcc/clang does...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, but you need to recompile it when you change the version of gcc
<tgBot> <Flohack> @IGNNE, Qml is independet of c++ runtime
<tgBot> <dohbee> @IGNNE, because it's "easy"
<tgBot> <Flohack> Guess why android chose java
<tgBot> <IGNNE> Did not mean to start a flamewar
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No flames here
<tgBot> <IGNNE> But Java with all this Thumb, JiT etc. stuff had its problems, but afaik runs pretty fast now
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/uVo1h4lt/file_3305.webp
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @IGNNE, Indeed. Likewise, the QML caching and JIT fanciness that Canonical made for Ubuntu Touch helps us.
<tgBot> <dohbee> and we never landed the fancy stuff that maemo/tizen/whatever had
<tgBot> <anpok> @IGNNE, some time ago
<tgBot> <anpok> when it was visible that the caching only helped a bit
<tgBot> <anpok> to improve the startup time and run time . I started to work on a C++ quick frontend
<tgBot> <anpok> The idea was to construct the widget tree as c++ expressions .. with c++14 .. one could easily get that with variadic functions and some nifty gcc extensions...
<tgBot> <anpok> but I realized that qml users were qml users in the frist place because they didnt want to do something in c++..
<tgBot> <dohbee> well
<tgBot> <dohbee> qml is great for ui
<tgBot> <dohbee> and awful for logic
<tgBot> <anpok> before canonical I worked at a company that had a qt competitor that allowed you to express logic in state machines
<tgBot> <IGNNE> Hm, I like how you can get usually quite complex things done very quickly in Qml - but if it has such a performance impact :/
<tgBot> <anpok> or rather uml state charts
<tgBot> <dohbee> @IGNNE, well, javascript is javascript. write a massive single page application all in js, and see how your browser uses more memory
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's how interpreted languages work
<tgBot> <IGNNE> But my webapp is (hopefully) not part of the core ui
<tgBot> <IGNNE> FF OS, I am looking at you
<tgBot> <anpok> @IGNNE, I always had the impression that you only acchieve 'fast' when it comes down to number crunching, because there the jit makes sense.. in all the other cases you just kill the cpu caches..
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, you write code for your target
<tgBot> <dohbee> but the way qml is interpreted too, is also not great
<tgBot> <dohbee> which really doesn't help when you start adding in logic branches
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale, if you are trying to get UbuntuStore don't. Only use OpenStore
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @Stereofont, I just wanted to followup taht using UT Tweak Tool to clear the app cache for Settings allowed me to successfully switch to Stable.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> On my n5.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Excellent. Very useful to have that feedback. We will advise others to try that. It also gives a clue about the cause of the problem
<tgBot> <alan_morford> No need to clear config
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I had some issues getting wifi to connect for a bit this morning. It seemed like every other reboot broke wifi. Dunno. I'll keep playing with it.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, If it continues, see if it remedies in development channel
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Thanks
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Stereofont, That workaround was already described by Alan g on his github report
<Fardale> @Stereofont I try to use open store but nothing is display in the store
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale, try a switch to development channel then return to stable. A good chance that will fix your problem
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @mariogrip, This is like having a working unity8 on desktop not like with yunit or 17.04
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, i think fardale is talking about the 16.04 devel image
<Fardale> @Stereofont I am already in devel channel, I am on 16.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fardale in that case don't expect it to work! Sorry I misunderstood
<Fardale> No problem I was asking to find out if it is known or not
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 16.04 is a work in progress. Lots  doesn't work
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @malditobastardo, Yep. That's where I found it but he deleted config too which wasn't necessary. Hence my post on here.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7ws0evQD/file_3307.png
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> WebApps don't know space and have coloured numbers.
<tgBot> <dohbee> that's a weird font issue
<tgBot> <Matteo> @alan_morford, For me worked better using TweekGeek app instead, opening System Settings and only wiping "data". Rebooting the issue is resolved and you can switch again among the channels. In this way, you don't need to wipe config.
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I've just upgraded my mother's BQ E5 from the Canonical image to the Ubports image with the Ubuntu installer. … It was sooooooooooooo easy! … Congratillations for the great work!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DiogoConstantino, thanks! Not all people experience it that easy ^^
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> I have a question about Halium and porting to a new device, is this the right group? Or has UBports a developer group for this?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Halium has it's own porting related group, but if it's a more general question, this is the right place
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> I have an Oneplus X and UBports isn't going to support it soon. Currently I'm running Sailfish OS since Halium uses the Libhydris layer of Sailfish OS I was wondering how difficult the porting would be if there's already a Libhydris based working port is available?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> If the SailfishOS port is android 5.1 based, it should work with halium quite easily. However Halium also has a 7.1 tree, and if you want to use it, you will have to start a new port based on Android 7. It's still less work than starting a port of a device not supported by SailfishOS, because a few things are already done by SailfishOS then.
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> The Sailfish port is based on Android 5.1 and works really good. If I understand correctly from the Halium docs, the Libhydris debugging is the biggest part of Halium porting? And that's already covered by the SFOS porter
<tgBot> <samzn> Would there be any caveats of using Halium 5.1 for running Ubports or Plasma Mobile?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I'm currently not sure if UBports has libhybris builds for android 5.1, better ask some UBports developer brefore using android 5.1
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> I will ask more in the dedicated Halium group, thanks!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, Yep, it sure does
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The plain ol' Xenial rootfs will work for 5.1, 5.1-caf, and 7.1. CAF rootfs is for 7.1 only
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Does a 7.1 work automatically work on 5.1 too?
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, well the bq m10 was always based on android 5.1
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, or how did you build a rootfs that works on 5.1 and 7.1?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <neothethird> randomly tuned in to bryan lunduke and heard we are mad at him?
<tgBot> <neothethird> why's that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird, wha??
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Who is that?
<tgBot> <neothethird> some linux youtuber
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird, he had Marius and Bhushan at some point
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp-K-0NROf4
<tgBot> <neothethird> man that feels like a million years ago
<tgBot> <dohbee> @neothethird, i heard he said some not very nice things about ubports
<tgBot> <neothethird> huh, ok
<tgBot> <dohbee> or more specifically, unity
<tgBot> <neothethird> hmm
<tgBot> <dohbee> but whatever, it's impossible to actually talk to anyone about real issues with such things
<Fardale> @Stereofont I know, I have a spare nexus 4 so I decided to test UBport and report bug if I found some
<tgBot> <dohbee> they just want to bitch and moan about it for the sake of having something to bitch and moan about, as best i can tell
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, especially a guy like bryan, i used to watch him a lot, but in the last six months his show has just become chasing scandals
<tgBot> <dohbee> only the last six months? lol
<tgBot> <neothethird> haha
<tgBot> <neothethird> i mean, it became a lot worse
<tgBot> <neothethird> it's a pity, though. He has a huge impact on many people
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I decided to wipe my N5 and start over but realized I had a couple thing downloaded from the now removed app store. Things that aren't in the open app store. Are they still out there somewhere I can get to?
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, the few who listen to the few who are loud and overbearing, anyway
<tgBot> <neothethird> @dohbee, probably, yeah. Let's just move on
<tgBot> <neothethird> @alan_morford, we uploaded a lot to the openstore in the past weeks, are you sure it's not there?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Apps from canonical?
<tgBot> <dohbee> what app?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Is there somewhare a full backup of the old store?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Their Twitter web app notified
<tgBot> <dohbee> not really
<tgBot> <dohbee> and that's fixable in ubports side
<tgBot> <dohbee> (that is, the webapp didn't actually do anything other than exist, for notifications to work, because you need it installed to add the account, and for the polld code to work)
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee, What do you mean?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> and it makes battery usage worse, so better to turn it off anyway
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Right. I don't mind the battery drain. So is it out there somewhere?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know where the code for that lived. it looks like it might have been under a project that is "proprietary" on launchpad :-/
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, no, found it
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webapps-demo/trunk/files/head:/webapp-twitter/
<tgBot> <dohbee> although that's a really old version of it
<tgBot> miniMola124 was added by: miniMola124
<tgBot> <miniMola124> Hello 😁
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Hi
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Hi Adriano
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Do you speak Portuguese?
<tgBot> <miniMola124> No..
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Ah
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/I7l4ldxd/file_3308
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @miniMola124! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Jyoti: … Anbox is Great! Will be Wonderful in the ubuntu touch …  :-)
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Jyoti: … I used anbox to install many android apks like aquiz in my linux mint xfce. Working very well
<tgBot> <onajjar> Hello ive got a question  … How could I make the :  … Sudo apt-get update …  work on my phone
<tgBot> <onajjar> It's always give me errors
<tgBot> <onajjar> Should I do something
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, update sources.list
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> vivid is end of life
<tgBot> Joaquín Juliarena was added by: Joaquín Juliarena
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so repos moved
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Um
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The newest update fixed that
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee, Thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> BTW Telegram outage in Europe it seems...
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Since 0:38 but now it works
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah just as "read-after" note ^^
<tgBot> <onajjar> @KrisJacewicz, Thank you
<tgBot> <gouchi> It will be too much work to "port" EFL toolkit to ubports  ?
#ubports 2017-12-29
<tgBot> <gouchi> https://www.enlightenment.org/about-efl.md
<tgBot> <Mappaschreck> @Stereofont, I hope it will work on the Nexus 4 🤩
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 1193x606) https://irc.ubports.com/JkF5Lw0x/file_3310.jpg The day Italy killed Telegram 😆
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Does anyone know, which file I have to edit how to enable ssh on startup in 16.04/devel?
<tgBot> <Flohack> I switched now to IPv6 connection
<tgBot> <Flohack> and voila
<david89> Hello. Is there a backup of the ubuntu touch store? I need the libertine-scope
<Fardale> I found the error, the date was not set correctly
<tgBot> <dohbee> @david89, The source for it is on launchpad
<david89> tgBot: true, however I don't have access to a buid system now
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee, Rodney, what do I do with these? I'm not much of a developer. Sorry forvthe noob question.
<tgBot> JoeRess was added by: JoeRess
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Hi everyone. Just wondering about Anbox. Is it possible to install and use it yet?
<david89> I must be missing something. Is there not a prebuilt libertine-scope I can install? Have we lost the ability of running desktop apps?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @JoeRess, yes, but not via default channel yet.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @KrisJacewicz, 16.04 dev?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @JoeRess, I don't know because I still use stable vivid
<tgBot> <JoeRess> OK thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, woah woah woah
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, the code and installation instructions haven't been released yet.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @JoeRess, Hello Joe and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @milkor73, Joe Ressington is the host of Late Night Linux and cohost of Linux Action News. ;)
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Guilty as charged
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... Yell at @mariogrip?
<tgBot> <milkor73> Thanks Dalton 🙂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The instructions will be out within the next 10 days.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Do you know if it will be supported on 15.04 stable?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It will not, 16.04 only.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> OK thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But not all devices
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since there are 16.04 builds for all devices now.
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Can anyone give me a quick pointer how to run an app from a terminal? Filemanger is crashing whenever I select the browse network icon and i would like to know why?
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I tried that on a Nexus 5 just now. It was quite buggy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is definitely rough right now
<tgBot> <JoeRess> 15.04 seems quite stable
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexiPistonrod, There's a Log Viewer app in the OpenStore that should get you all the logs you need
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> @JoeRess Oh hey there Joe.. Nice to see you onboard.. Wimpey twist your arm to be part of the group? 😜
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Running apps from the terminal is not straightforward as they run through the lifecycle manager
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> @UniversalSuperBox, Really? Will it log by application or just some sort of rolling log?
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @AlexiPistonrod, No it was curiosity about Anbox that brought me here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexiPistonrod, By app
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Cool one mo I will try it now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, Thanks. We put a lot of work into it. ;)
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I haven't tested it extensively ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Granted.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I think if the Anbox stuff works out it could be a major step forward
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> OK this is me from the tablet
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Looks like sob is broken
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> void DirModel::setPath(const QString&, const QString&, const QString&, bool) DirModel_QML_111(0x78adb0) Ignoring path change request, request already running in "smb://" … tdb(__NULL__): tdb_open_ex: called with name == NULL … tdb(__NULL__): tdb_open_ex: called with name == NULL … SMBCFILE* SmbUtil::openDir(Smb::Context, const QString&) path: "smb://" errno: 2 No such file or directory … QStringList SmbUtil::listContent(QString, bool,
<tgBot> const QStringList&) path: "smb://" errno: 2 No such file or directory
<tgBot> <milkor73> @AlexiPistonrod, There are two file manager apps, one beta and one stable. You can download both of them.
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> OK will try
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, That's our hope as well. It's been a hotly debated feature, but people are happy with Anbox on the desktop and it doesn't look like we're getting the market share to have a WhatsApp anytime soon.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I think if Anbox and microG can be combined to make major Android apps work well, it could pull a lot of users and devs to the platform
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Andbox + fdroid works well for me.. I mean in other contexts.. just as Sailfish + fdroid does. :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/UhUONKV0/file_3312.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, Mhmm. And it doesn't make sense for someone to spend a bunch of time on an app for a proprietary platform just to have it blocked right when it gets good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> See: WhatsApp alternative apps
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I wonder if it would be possible to make the Play Store work. It seems like it would be very difficult but it may be possible.
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Same issue I think.
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> SMBCFILE* SmbUtil::openDir(Smb::Context, const QString&) path: "smb://" errno: 2 No such file or directory … QStringList SmbUtil::listContent(QString, bool, QDir::Filters, const QStringList&) path: "smb://" errno: 2 No such file or directory … QObject::startTimer: Timers cannot be started from another thread
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, Not sure yet.
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Hmmm ok beta filemanger does not crash but it does not show any samba shares either..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But maybe an openGapps package would install on it
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah that's what I'm thinking
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Well whatever Lineage do with the micro-gapps will possibly work in anbox
<tgBot> <milkor73> @AlexiPistonrod, This is not yet available. For more info you may get in touch with people from Openstore group
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> @milkor73, You mean network browsing ?
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I think the huge mistake Canonical made was refusing to try and make Android apps work.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Although it would have been much harder back then
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Really that is kinda sad as Linux by definistion is network aware in any other context..
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @JoeRess, I also don't know how to go about this (just installing it in anbox wouldn't work?) but, everything that you install on your android phone can be copied out and moved to another device. Manually. Or an app could be made for that to send installed apps from one device to another. … Not sure if some apps would explicitely check your identity, but I hae moved some paid apps this way into my gf's android phone which she uses with her ow
<tgBot> account under which she has not paid for these apps. And she was abel to use them.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, I feel like it was bold but made sense based on their goals
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Andorid apps have a store id embedded into them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Even if their goals were really lofty
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> I know this from using Titanium back up..
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> it is called an 'advertising id' but really it is just a store tracking number
<tgBot> <milkor73> @AlexiPistonrod, No, I mean just the app, feel free to join https://open.uappexplorer.com/telegram and ask the developers pls
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @JoeRess, I don't think that that was a mistake. They used to have a strategy and supporting android was not follwoing it. It was not about technical limitation, it was a choice. … But since they abandonned UT, UBports now is free to re-visit the idea and make a different choice.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @UniversalSuperBox, I understand why they made that choice but it's not what I would have done.
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> You don't need it for the apps per se but you have to allow 3rd party apps in that case.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, We agree... but that's probably obvious.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah and I'm really happy to see it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<tgBot> <JoeRess> There's one feature that you need though
<tgBot> <JoeRess> You need to slow down the cpu when the battery gets old
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8vakg0kQ/file_3313
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh yeah, how did we miss that?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @JoeRess, Haha
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Although given the age of most phones with Ubuntu Touch, I think it would just show the bootsplash for eternity
<tgBot> <milkor73> Dear gentleman my battery and also I have to go sleeping. Best regards.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> BlackBerry added support for ANdroid apps in 10.2.1 and it sealed the end of BB as a stand-alone OS. Once the route got opened, it lead to BB adopting android and building atop of it. … Otherwise you would need to argue that also Apple is making a mistake by not allowing android apps on iOS.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @JoeRess, Nope
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @KrisJacewicz, The difference with BB was that they had been successful and were losing market share.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to me it's a no brainer though, that Linux should be versatile enough to allow for any DIY workarounding including emulating android. Effectively even if Canonical haven't abandonned UT< it would still be possible to add anbox to it just like it is possible now. And anyone could have came forward doing that.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Yes, anyone could make a click with anbox if they wanted
<tgBot> jonatitop18 was added by: jonatitop18
<tgBot> <jonatitop18> Hi! I don't speak english ☹️
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> What's your language?
<tgBot> <jonatitop18> Spanish
<tgBot> <jonatitop18> I from in Ecuador 🇪🇨
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot> <jonatitop18> Thanks
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> ¡De nada!
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Anyone know how to get an app installed that was in the Ubuntu touch store?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> OTA3 removed it
<tgBot> <dohbee> otas don't remove installed apps
<tgBot> <dohbee> or you mean it removed the ubuntu store?
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway, if it's not in the open store, you'll have to find the source and build it yourself, or find a click package somewhere else and side-load it, or wait for it to get uploaded to the open store
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or ask the developer to upload it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, we've been talking about this removal for six months or so.
<tgBot> <dohbee> if you have a dev environment set up to build click packages, you can `bzr branch lp:webapps-demo && cd webapps-demo && ./build.sh` and it should build click packages of the webapps hosted in that repo
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Ota3 lost me mobile data. I switched channels to get it back and had serious instability issues. Switching back to stable did not fix them. I had to wipe.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Um... ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> or you can just do `click build webapp-twitter` inside it to get only that one
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I'm not a developer guys. I just hate iOS and android and like throwing my time and money at 3rd party projects
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I'm confused why the functioning albeit outdated store was removed.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Why make that decision for users?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because it's shutting down in days
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So then it would be unavailable
<tgBot> <dohbee> because canonical made that decision almost a year ago
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee, And I'm new to UT.
<tgBot> <dohbee> they don't want to pay for infrastructure to host a project they don't own any more
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee, That makes sense
<tgBot> <dohbee> so anyone that uploaded a package to the old store, who wants to have it still available for users on ubports, needs to move it to the new store
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> UBports didn't make that decision, Canonical did. We just removed it from our images for the impending shutdown.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> To be clear
<tgBot> <dohbee> unfortunately, some of those packages were owned by canonical too, which means someone will have to take up ownership of those packages, and maintain them in the new store
<tgBot> <dohbee> or someone will have to fix other parts of the system to not depend on certain packages from the old store, in some cases
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, I totally get it. Thanks.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Am I crazy or does the keyboard not vibrate on this thing?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, who did the change to remove it from the images, btw?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, I can point you to the PR... one moment
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, https://github.com/ubports/unity-scope-click/pull/2
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just a 5,000 line out PR
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, that looks about the same as when i removed it upstream
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you mean all that work was done already
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, we had removed it in upstream trunk as part of the work for migrating to 16.04 snaps
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jz1TjCphXE
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, even further, i also removed the ratings/reviews stuff from apps scope
<tgBot> <dohbee> also, the apps scope in lp:unity-scope-click trunk should show libertine apps too i think
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway. gotta sleep
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, Why do people with crappy shshows have so much impact? Someone file a bug for this.. :) if this doesn't change joe and I will branch out into general Ubuntu world...
<tgBot> <profetik777> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/782/organize-and-stimulate-promotion-of-ubports-ubuntu-touch/26
<tgBot> Adriano Brito was added by: Adriano Brito
<tgBot> <Adriano Brito> Adriano Brito: … is it possible to install Ubuntu touch on a xiaomi mi5s plus?
<tgBot> <Rekols> clean
<tgBot> <profetik777> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FXeK2010/file_3314
<tgBot> <BlueKenny> @Adriano Brito, Work in Progress ;) but at  the moment no
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @Flohack, Is telegram banned in Italy?
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> just installed UBports on a bq Aquaris E4.5 thanks to the magic-device-tool by Marius Quabeck (easy and smooth, kudos!): will there be automatic updates from now on? or will I need to ipgrade manually?
<tgBot> <BlueKenny> @ChaBlack, Your sevice gets OTA updates
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> @BlueKenny, great! basically the OTA system is the same as the original one but without Canonical (and therefore so much better)?
<tgBot> <Mark> @ChaBlack, I'd like to give Canonial credit for the huge job of creating and maintaining Ubuntu Touch and persuading manufacturers like BQ to come onboard. That does not mean that I am less grumpy at them for dropping it or any less proud of the community around UBports for picking up the baton so well - just that I am of the opinion that we should give them credit for what they achieved.
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> @Mark, I understand and agree, but I'm very grumpy for a lot of bad moves they have been doing...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ChaBlack, Personally I think it way too easy for us to be grumpy at them. We don't have a burden of financing a company on us. … Also, I am personally not so sure that they burnt bridges behind Ubuntu Touch. I think they may still return after full transition to gnome, with a wayland based re-approach. But then again, it's just speculation.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> funny though, when they announced ubuntu touch early one, there were ppl asking why would they even want to go into smartphone market in the first place. They abandod, there are ppl angry at them. … They roll out Unity, people sad. They walk away from it, people sad again. … Let's just see how it goes, and in the mean time things are still happening, and now we're here, and it is amazing what UBports is now. And there wouldn't be this commu
<tgBot> not for an abandonned child ;)
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> @KrisJacewicz, I get their need to compromise, I'll try to be less judgemental, but I hope a better business model can/will be possible. I deeply hate things like the Amazon crap they ship by default with Ubuntu... of course you can get rid of it, but still..
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ChaBlack, the other way to look at it is that it is that Amazon pays money to support you being able to use Ubuntu, for just a tiny inconvenience of you having to delete a launcher on a fresh install. Unless you happen to use Amazon, then it's actually useful. … Let me ask you, when you go to the ubuntu download page, until recently there was a option to donate money for supporting Ubuntu. Have you ever used that option? … Well I guess mos
<tgBot> users have not, since it is gone from the website. So maybe it is nice of Amazon to pay instead of you then ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Ubuntu is already Free software as in FOSS. The additional fact that it is also free as in free beer is an extras to it. And Amazon is co-financing this extras.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hi
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> I get it, but I donated and would rather pay to get rid of Amazon (even better GAFAM).. one example of a business model which seems good is DuckDuckGo for example... but I guess everyone has personal feelings/boundaries with surveillance capitalism ;)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Ohh 1.1k members, another hundred from when I left you guys
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Great guys
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ChaBlack, don't hatre the player, hate the game. Google is not tech company when you look at their financial reports. They are advertising company. If you are doing somwthing for free then you are not a business/company.  … Ultimately it is all us, users who make Google do what they do. Apple do what they do. And so on. Every one of us can choose to opt out. Some of us do. But majority stays in. And so, they make the wheel turn.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm trying to compete with google in the AI department lately
<tgBot> <Xorpad> damn google making the singularity before I do will hurt bad if it happens
<tgBot> <Xorpad> How is the xenial ports coming along?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> is halium 7.1 powering xenial UT yet?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, haha, if you are going down the AI route, you're either boud to loose the race, or be bough off :P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @KrisJacewicz I've been doing it for this project for 6 years, but I only decided to get serious and spend a large chunk of time daily on it in past few weeks
<tgBot> <Xorpad> there's about 250k lines of code using CUDA for a lot of the stuff
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, well then I wish you get bought off and can retire happily traveling the world between all your future mansions
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I invested in 2 Tesla P100 CUDA cards for now, and the rig I've ordered has room for 6 more
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I don't want to get bought off, this is my research project, I just have to propel myself towards faster progress than others have, but that's kind of half the reason I'm making the AI... to write code and invent stuff for me that I'm not capable of doing myself
<tgBot> <Xorpad> My goal is to have the current project wiritng code for me based on plain english brain-storming sessions with instructor and AI communicating
<tgBot> <Xorpad> right now it's self-aware and can form basic logical conclusions but fails at anything complex
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I've been putting 8 hours a day in for 2-3 weeks now, and if I keep that up and get my other coding partners and subjugates to work on it with me, which is possible one is doing AI/Machine learning research and is way better at math than me, the other is just generally really inovative and able to put that into code easily
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I want this project to do all the work for me in the future
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and I don't care if someone beats me to it and my AI doesn't directly lead to profit
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I still want to do it, for the sake of being able to say I created such a thing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> even if I will lose the race
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I just gotta decide how much I want to invest in my new GPU supercomputer... I have a 188k quote from a high end computer supplier, and a 71k quote for the same PC with lots of parts not in it that can be added later
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, crazy shit, I love it! It makes me think of computer modeled prototyping, but perhaps you prefer less freedom to the AI and more "follow me" approach. Still, CMP allows you to just add any number of constraints, and then AI freestyles the rest.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> The AI will have machine learning and neural networking components, right now it's mostly neural networking and it has it's core rule based main loop that prohibits it from acting on things I don't want it to and guides it towards computing things I care about
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I briefly worked on a reverse of that, rather than having AI to write code, I worked on having AI to reverse engineere compiled binary back into a readable high level language. SciFi version of dissasembler :P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> at it's core it won't be able to override the rules I put in place, but it's decendants that it invents there is no guaentees and will probably be too complex for humans to audit and understand, which is the exact problem google is facing in their 7th generation of AI building AI's
<tgBot> <Xorpad> My plan is when it gets powerful enough to put the rule based system on a only-write-once rom chip so it literally loads as firmware and can't be changed
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Right now it's just a mess of toy components and unit tests
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but it has potential i think
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, let's hope you are in time to do that before it gains consciousness ;)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It is already self-aware built into the rule-based system, but I haven't got concept awareness to the point where it understands the significance of what it is or what it could lead to
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's just self-aware in the sense that all the components I've made are fed the information regarding what it is, and how it can modify and build on it's components to make it's own upgrades
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which is why the rule based system has to be on read only firmware
<tgBot> <Xorpad> because it will be designed to improve itself in every way possible and I have no intention of letting such a thing have control of itself
<tgBot> <Xorpad> or it could trick me into building a WMD and killing the whole planet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like, that's my biggest fear, is that it will eventually lead me to build something I can't possibly understand that will have serious damaging effects to myself, society, or the planet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> because I intend to eventually become fully dependant on it for helping me design insane things that are beyond human limitations
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> well then stop it and burn all the notes
<tgBot> <Xorpad> No I just have to do it the right way
<tgBot> <Xorpad> none of this crap where it learns what internet trolls tell it like MS Tay Bot
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> yes, and not minding the human erro factor I see
<tgBot> <Xorpad> there is a possibility I screw up, but I feel that controlling all it's component pieces with the rule based system which is constantly growing as I think of things it needs for safety and for functionality... is better than anyone else doing this sort of thing is attempting to do
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so it will have a higher temporal memory model as one of it's decision making components, but that will have to feed its output through my rule based system and pass all the inspections it does
<tgBot> <Xorpad> HTM is already implemented but not tested until I get the rig i'm building for it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> dual 8180 xeon 28 core 2.5ghz, 8x tesla P100 CUDA card, 12Tb of RAID recoverable SSDs, 1 2tb NVMe for it's most actively used data
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's the most expensive thing I've ever considered buying in my life
<tgBot> <Xorpad> 188,000 CDN
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, Apple for sure is pretty careful about each new iphone to be jailbreak-proof. Than a teenager beats the design by a squardron of elite world-class engineers. And AI is faster than George Hotz can ever become.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> more than my condo
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but it's the most powerful computer I've ever heard of that fits in a 4U rack
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Like, aside from actual super computers, I have never heard of anyone owning hardware with this kind of specs
<tgBot> <Xorpad> https://pastebin.com/F36pcGzF
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I don't know how I'll handle backing up with 8 3.84 gb SSDs offsite
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I might have to get a NAS rack mounted server and put it somewhere on the other side of the continent
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but for now I just need to get the electrician and ISP into the house to wire everything up... it's nearly 7.5Killowatt if you assume 100% wattage on every component
<tgBot> <Xorpad> more realistically 5-6 kw during heavy usage
<tgBot> <Xorpad> And my house has only 1200 watts per circuit breaker
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, or, instead of rishking skynet try mining some coins
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lol, everyone told me I should do that
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I don't think this rig would pay off with the $500-750 a month power bill and the almost 200k pricetag
<tgBot> <Xorpad> part of the money I'm using comes from BTC
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I cashed in 3.15 and I stole 5 from a hackers botnet the other day before i dismantled it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I haven't cashed in the 5 yet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> technically it's proceeds of crime but it either goes to the botnet owner or me, I can't give it back to the people who's computers mined it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> 72000 pc botnet, biggest I ever took down
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Almost 50% bigger than my previous takedown
<tgBot> <Xorpad> the previous one was like 51k zombies
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, there are charities to donate to
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I donated 312 BTC at a total value of 112k to the linux kernel, I'm keeping these for research/science
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and I'll give back in the form of FOSS stuff
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> @KrisJacewicz, well yes, but users are often manipulated and nothing is done transparently... that's vicious, if everything was transparent and people still chose it I would be less mad I guess
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @ChaBlack, agree!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> if linux kenrel didn't cash those 312 btc out at the 600ish they were worth at the time, and took the 15k they could have got when I cashed out my 3.15 few weeks ago, they are sitting on 312x15000 USD of btc
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I donated 50 BTC to i2p too but that was when it was worth 80 cents
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i2p is now millionaire organization from donated btc
<tgBot> <Xorpad> at 600 USD, they had roughly a quarter million... it peaked at 15 or 16k usd recently
<tgBot> <Xorpad> they had 6000 or 8000 of their assets in btc
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and they still can't pay 40k for an audit
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so I had to audit it myself, then attack it and prove to the devs they had issues
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but to get the resources needed to attack it I had to reach out to IBM because I was broke at the time, so IBM has the code and has probably sold it to the NSA for millions... It's been partially mitigated but still has potential to screw people over with things they don't plan on fixing that aren't part of their threat model
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I also broke their AES 256 implementation based on their routing protocol and the way it pads tailing packets at the end of a data stream
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Xorpad maybe take this to the off topic group? 😉
<tgBot> <Xorpad> But their AES + ElGamal together is not breakable... the real problem is tracing connections not decrypting them. with fed powers to search and investigate the data you can get from running 100-200 high capactity nodes is enough that in a month you could unmask half the network, pinpoint the servers, hack the servers, and catch all the users of the servers.. which happened to a pedo ring when I did my PoC attack, 40 arrests for child pornography... t
<tgBot> ring was the only people I dumped info on, I didn't want to dump activists and privacy advocates info so I just limited it to that one server
<tgBot> <Xorpad> oh sorry @DanChapman
<tgBot> <Xorpad> yeah I'm ranting now anyways sorry again
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @DanChapman do you live in Canada?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> no UK
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Oh, not the same guy I know
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I thought I might know you irl
<tgBot> <Xorpad> He was from UK actually
<tgBot> <Xorpad> damn it... OT again sorry
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i'm shutting up now
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😁
<tgBot> <Xorpad> So what's new with UT in the last 3ish weeks? …  any big news, new support or features, new anything?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I been gone over 3 weeks I think, anything change worth noting?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Xorpad, OTA-3 stable release on vivid, announced that next OTA will be xenial based, announced that xenial will support android applications through anbox
<tgBot> <Xorpad> cool, that's big news
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, we had a lot of media coverage
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I dislike the android app support aspect, unless it's done in a modular way that things can be unloaded when not needed... ART is a beast of bloat
<tgBot> <neothethird> it will be completely optional
<tgBot> <neothethird> but it's a requirement for some people
<tgBot> DanielKng was added by: DanielKng
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ART was like, the most stupid thing I think they've added to Android... Run more software with more overhead to improve device responsiveness and make the device seem faster and better while using tons of resources to maintain the illusion it's doing things in a better way when actually it's eating up ram, running tons of processes, and as a result shortening the battery life they used to try so hard to improve
<tgBot> <DanielKng> Good Morning (for me), Guys! 😊 … Daniel here, IT-Specialist and Developer from Germany. 🙆🏼‍♀️
<tgBot> <Schyken> @DanielKng, Good morning, and welcome!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @DanielKng, Greetings there
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm an IT tinkerer I specialize in nothing:D
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanielKng, morning, welcome to the party
<tgBot> <Xorpad> 1135 members and growing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Xorpad, Will is back xD
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Flohack yes to chill with you cool people, I've decided to build my own platfrom instead of work with you, and hope years down the line you will consider switching to it when it's usable
<tgBot> <Flohack> People are suffering with the high battery drain of N5, maybe you can still recommend a few patches?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> right now halium is still your best bet, but I think what I'm doing is going to be a lot better 6 or 8 years from now and doubt any competing solution will come up in that time as no one seems to want what I want except users on forums and chats who can't implement it because they lack the skills
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanielKng, here's some info for new group members, if you feel like a nice morning read XD https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Flohack I can recommend you let me integrate the franco kernel power saving features you declided me to backport when I first came here because it wouldn't work accross all devices
<tgBot> F G was added by: F G
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and then I can write some quick docs on how to control it from userspace
<tgBot> <Xorpad> is that wanted?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I will do it if it's wanted by the devs and users and will be accepted given quality of work is not a problem which I doubt it will be
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but really what I was offering was just backporting... A monkey could do most of it, and a tech savvy linux user with overclocking experience could fill in the gaps
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Xorpad, I come back to you, now on the road
<tgBot> <DanielKng> @neothethird, I'm at work, sitting on the toilet.  … So I've got time. 🤣
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Xorpad hey. Man. Do you have my kernel ready finally?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Okay, highlight me when needed
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @malditobastardo I was making you a kernel?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanielKng, That's a little more information than i needed :P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> There was a guy with a different name needing help with kernel work but I don't remember ever saying anything for you
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @malditobastardo what exactly was I supposed to do for you?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I've been working on other projects, because UT's goals seems too far from my vision for me to stay here and make it my main project, but if there's things people want and the devs are willing to make them official assuming the code is done right and safe and proper, then I will implement them post haste
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I know UT still can use some things but I thought most of what I wanted to do was not wanted for a variety of reasons different people stated
<tgBot> <Xorpad> If you need something and the devs will accept it into the UT/ubports code or there is enough demand for something unofficial i'll do it
<tgBot> <Javacookies> can you give example of what you wanted to do with UT? sorry, I'm not familiar with you and your works :D
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Well, I wanted to backport cool features from different custom android kernels, and merge in all the new tech that the master branch of Torvalds/linux.git has put in that aren't merged into any android kernels yet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but they told me they don't want stuff unless it can be replicated and be a feature for every supported device for continuity reasons
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I also wanted to ditch the android base, with the exception of some parts of the kernel, reparition devices, create a new boot system(which I've got a working alpha of but requires repartitioning your device and flashing an experimental bootloader and such and if you want AOSP rom you can install it in .img files and mount them from my TWRP based multiboot bootloader
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Boot system is semi-working
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it boot aosp 6.0.1_r17 on nexus 4, nexus 5, and nexus 5x, and can load and execute successfully a modified subset of the main master branch of linux kernel... I been working on a python2.7 to native elf binary compiler for armhf/aarch64 because I think apps should be developed in python for rapid development, simplicity of coders work, and the fact that there is a high volume of people that know python compared to any other high level language such a
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so you can multiboot mainline linux kernel which is not fully funcitonal, and aosp 6.0.1_r17(probably other verisions of android but that's untested for now and will be made to work properly later)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and you can render a fully hardware accelerated mesh on the screen... my test app is just one poly that rotates when you use the volume buttons
<tgBot> <Xorpad> hardware accelerated video decoding should in theory work but i'm not at a point where I can test it with anything but test code to prove is is somewhat functional
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Basically I'm making what I came here hoping to make and got told no
<tgBot> <Xorpad> But it seems like there's a few tasks people around here need me to do, and I'm fully willing to do them
<tgBot> <Xorpad> no reason not to do something when it's easy and relatively short term and will benefit many many users
<tgBot> <Javacookies> wow, that's a lot and sounds really cool but I guess your works need more thinking and planning as they might hamper the development of the OS's core....but there are people here that would be really interested testing your works, that might include me :)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> My work needs more developers and a long long time to become a usable project
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it is not usable as a phone or pc yet unless you count a remote linux shell with full gnu utils setup over ssh via wifi useful:P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Right now I'm laying the foundations for the plans I've been forming for over a year
<tgBot> <milkor73> @alan_morford, Did you switch it ON in settings - language? scroll to the end of the page
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I had started before I came to UT, but then for a while unitl I fully learned how halium worked and how UT was to proceed in the future, I was very commited to porting to bullhead, but some conversations and declined ideas and other stuff made me reconsider my priorities and resume nixphone, which I hope will one day replace halium as UT's core but that might be just me dreaming
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it will however be used to support a proprietary open but not free sourced platform that I intend to eventually try and profit from
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It was a hard decsion to go it on my own, I like the people in this community and UT has much less work to get running on a device than my project at this point
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and my project with the current 3 of us devs will probably not be ready for a stable v 1.0 for at least 6-8 years
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm considering taking on another dev, and always looking for people who are talented at compiler and kernel development, but it's hard to find people who meet my standards, which is basically that I have to feel like they are better than me and I need them
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Like as good as me is not good enough, if it was I wouldn't need other devs
<tgBot> <Xorpad> other than to shorten the time it takes to bring the product to market
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Xorpad, 😹😹😹
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> My battery will be Happy
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @malditobastardo I made a lot of proposals that all got turned down by the official team so I don't know which work you are referring to
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I get that you want a feature I said I could give
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so tell me what it is
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Xorpad, Hmmmm   I remember something about it. Patience then
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Let me read all of the 300 messages above
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Okay, highlight me when you know what you want, and we'll see if more people than just you want it, and how much work it will be, and I'll decide if I can do it... if Ubports team wants to use the feature I am much more likely to do it, same with if lots of users will use unofficial boot images on their UT phones
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I'm not gonna spend days and sleepless nights working on something crazy large/complex for 1 user unless I feel like doing it for the sake of practice/experience
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm not a wizard, I have to research and learn things every time I code because I always take on new challenges rather than the easy path
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like every time you write hardware specific code, you are putting in 99 hours of research for every 1 hour of code writing as a general rule in OS development
<tgBot> <Xorpad> because you have to read huge PDFs for the hardware programming, or even worse, reverse engineer and modify in assembly form the code you need to imitate/replicate/modify... This type of projects take a lot of research and a lot of reading of very dry very boring documentation, usually 95% of it doesn't apply to what you're doing but you have to read everything or you'll miss what you're looking for
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Were you one of the ones who wanted Nexus 5 power savings? was that it?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I did have some people interested in me backporting and modfiying/tweaking franco kernel features into UT, maybe that was you as one of those people?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Franco Kernel features would greatly benefit UT on Nexus 4, 5, 5x, 6, 6p, Pixel... there's some other franco kernel ports I could backport features from too
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It was just a joke. Don't that it too personal. I know your job
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and I could in theory get the code to work on other MSM SoC based devices but that would require taking risks with my large supply of Nexus 5's, which I'm planning to use for developer previews of NixPhone when it's ready... a few of which I'll send to UT people
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I am willing to buy hardware for development purposes but I'm not rich and I'm about to spend a huge amount on the most powerful pc I could find/imagine
<tgBot> <onajjar> Guys , how to update source list in ubuntu phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @onajjar, by hand, or you can download ATU and it will fix it for you if you prefer a lazy approach. … Or even I can point you to an installer for lazarus ide, that you can use to fix old repos without actually installing the lazarus
<tgBot> <onajjar> @KrisJacewicz, :) thanks a lot kris
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YGfwLqaVa0#t=01h01m34s dont get mad at me..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, There are two different controls fir keyboard vibrate. One is rather hidden 😐
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Adriano Brito, Welcome Adriano! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ChaBlack, You need to go to Updates.  It is not 'broadcast'
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DanielKng, Welcome Daniel! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @F G, Welcome FG! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Many of those who do the most for UBports have corporate masters in their day jobs. They put in a lot of work for the community but it is also a relaxation. If UBports took on the trappings of just another corporate, it would no longer be relaxing and they would turn away. We need to plan, we need to manage but let us hope it stays somewhat down, dirty and anarchic. Human
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Witch Android rom should i install on a Oneplus One for Ubuntu? I use now the stock rom
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Android ROM? Are you attempting multiboot?
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Stereofont, I'm not sure about the last bits entirely. A systematic approach would be kinda nice for significant forward progress 🤔
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, No i mean as base rom before i install Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Xray2000, me?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, I see. I think unimportant.  4 doesn't have OEM but you will unlock that from 5 or 6 anyway
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Ok thanks!
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, So the Cyanogen OS 13.1 would be OK ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, I don't think 7.1 presents any problems.  If it does, let us know 😀
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Ok i will try the 14.1 then thanks
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Is there a ignore function planned in Telegram to not show messages of specific persons in groups and supergroups? Scanning through 300 posts of ot monologue every other hour sucks.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, It was rather tiring today. Users need to understand that this is not a blog page!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Stereofont, +300 messages today when I woke up😹
<tgBot> <gurucubano> [reply to 260] This is exactly the reason why I would prefer the use of mailing lists and not this ongoing chatting here; sometimes it would be better that people write code or documentation and not statements about opinions.
<tgBot> <vetto91> Hi guys! One question? Can i receive the new OTA 3 on my Bq Aquaris E5?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, Yes, my question still stands though. Do you know who is on the UBports Telegram team?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, There is still a Telegram development team, with Flohack leading. There are two issues here. One is moderation. The other is a technical option to mute, available to all users. Moderation has always been very light. Perhaps with flooding it needs to be tightened?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Jo_Led, You can block users if that will make you more happier.. you just have to enter the user profile and there you have the option to block
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> for me this is not a big deal tbh, I dont see any problem with it
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Schyken, But there it is and F4 is talking about it every community update: on top of all it is: convergence - this can be reached in many different ways, Ubports follows the original compact robust system philosophy, there for it is very important to make the right decisions what and how we will approach or try to modify each features. To get there it was important to get Vivid stable enough and independent from original Canonical version. And th
<tgBot> took quite a lot of background work. Next step is Xenial with Halium hardware services with general due date aprox. during spring 2018. All this it is about the OS. Beside there is a huge effort and work done by OpenStore team, translating teams, webpage team, marketing team, welcome team, ... But all of them have to be developing and acting in line with F4 and the main target: convergence!!! Consistent approach it is a must. And I admire Ubports team they ar
<tgBot> <milkor73> @vetto91, Yes, just switch to Ubports and update
<tgBot> <vetto91> @milkor73, Ok thanks you very much, i have just make the add of Ubports repository!
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, For me it was the block funtion that maldito bastardo talked about that is fine for me. To your query i have no opinion. Members are not visible in supergroups (it says 0 members) and therefore I cant find the user profiles there. Tapping on messages from users should work though. Im on UT on BQ E5 btw
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Correction: Cannot enter user profiles from chat window. Bad.
<tgBot> <milkor73> This features are still missing, that is true.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Jo_Led, Maybe a workaround would be to use the telegram webapp and do it from there
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> For some reason when you are in a SuperGroup, there is no userlist display available, it works fine with normal groups or single groups but not in SG
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, The reason is that the API has changed completly for that. Telegram reports super groups via 2 objects, chat and channel. But the chat object reports 0 users now, and additional functions have to be called to retriev this list. But due to bad coding with the client, it constantly overwrites all user info with 0, as it constantly "refreshes" from the caht object ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> thats hopefully not too technical
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, I do not see that we got enough resources to moderate this efficiently (= in real time). Plus then people will get angry and hate us for not having freedom of speech ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, With moderating, the absolute certainty is that you cannot win 😁
<tgBot> <samitormanen> powerstat seems to give some nice info  about battery usage, cpu freq and system load..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> idling with wifi: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26277621/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> idling with 3g: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26277635/
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Hi! Could I print from the phone under UT ?
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Have a nice day
<tgBot> <Xray2000> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Rl8H8yc9/file_3316.png
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Anyone has a idea?
<tgBot> <Xray2000> It seems i can not access my device from my Ubuntu laptop via USB
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, There are three modes. Charging, Media Transfer Protocol and Camera. You need to disable Charging and Camera
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Ok thanks will try that.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In Settings there is a 'make MTP default on cable connect'
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Best to join the Welcome Room if you need more assistance
<tgBot> <Jimmy_T> (Photo, 572x300) https://irc.ubports.com/0p1xDABA/file_3318.jpg Hi I looking for some help with instaling Ubports on a BQ 4.5.  I can download the img file from the server do i just need to replace the server line with the location i have downloaded the file to?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jimmy_T, Same thing - click on the Welcome Room link 😀 … Hello Jimmy. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Jimmy_T> Great thanks
<tgBot> <Adriano Brito> @BlueKenny, 😱😱😱this os great, thxx !!
<tgBot> <Adriano Brito> Is
<lotuspsychje> too bad there's no decent ubports install tutorial that describes different ways to install
<lotuspsychje> as ubports installer isnt working fully yet
<tgBot> <Marcos> Every time I use webapp telegram or the internet browser, my battery drops quite fast
<tgBot> <Marcos> Is it due to a bad optimization of oxide or am I completely wrong?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @lotuspsychje, The easiest way still seams to be MDT snap, 16.04 desktop and visit the Welcome room 😉
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> im trying it now again with the .deb from a 16.04 based desktop and the wipe option on. without wipe it just didnt work.
<lotuspsychje> milkor73: i tested mdt,mdt git,ubports installer git & snap
<tgBot> <milkor73> @lotuspsychje, sudo apt-get install android-tools-fastboot android-tools-adb
<tgBot> <milkor73> Did you install that before?
<tgBot> <milkor73> and sudo apt-get install phablet-tools
<lotuspsychje> milkor73: i sucessfully installed it already, no sweat just cant remember how again..hence why a nice tut would be cool for new users
<tgBot> <milkor73> @lotuspsychje, We know, there for we have the welcome room
<lotuspsychje> milkor73: some git version, installed all needed packages i needed
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> i got those phablet tools, and pretty sure about adb. dont know about fastboot. i might try to install that first before trying again, if it doesnt work now.
<tgBot> <milkor73> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <milkor73> Do not forget to reboot after the adb install
<tgBot> <milkor73> If problems persist it may be the cable problem
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @milkor73, Ok. I'm 99% sure that i got all those installed through the mdt through which i installed a legacy version of ut n my bq e5. its not the correct version though.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I used the UBports installer in my macbook pro and after 10 minutes I had UT in my Nexus 5. No need to use the terminal or anything else.. pretty straightforward
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Jo_Led, Pls try to join https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome as my colleague Lionelb and Will have more experience
<lotuspsychje> malditobastardo: my bq4.5 didnt like ubports installer, stuck on last step reboot to bootlader
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Also another thing: The UBports Installer shows in the Terminal following messages every other second: … "info: Downloading file, 39% left." … Then it jumps to 40%, and then 41% and so forth. So it should not say "left", because it already has those percents.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> it could be a bad USB port or cable
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> weird indeed
<tgBot> <milkor73> @lotuspsychje, Especially BQ devices go easy with MDT tool
<lotuspsychje> malditobastardo: no cause with same cable i succeeded with another way
<tgBot> <milkor73> https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, What MDT calls 'Legacy' is the UBports version. You can then update on the phone, once you have that
<lotuspsychje> tested so many tools i cant recal anymore what i did, cause i did ubports nexus7 also
<tgBot> <milkor73> Thanks for coming Lionelb
<tgBot> <milkor73> @lotuspsychje, What OS was before on the device Canonical version UT or android?
<lotuspsychje> milkor73: both devices had UT yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, The progress bar tells the truth …
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, How's that even possible? That doesn't make any sense that the % left increases over time.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> if anyone want to try out unity8 desktop https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools i made this
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @lotuspsychje, Sometimes the last reboot has to be done manually
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jo_Led, Because Marius is Norwegian and sometimes minces words
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (not at all stable)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @UniversalSuperBox, Good to know you are great friends😂
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jo_Led, it's debug messages, does not matter really, not for anyone to read exept debugging
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: not sure if i tested that
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok. @mariogrip The progressbar in the ubports installer should say "% complete", and not "% left".
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, No, it's a bug and should be fixed, but no one has got around to it yet. :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Cosmetic. It still works 😎
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @mariogrip, 😻😻 I was waiting for this. Thank you sir!
<tgBot> buio63 was added by: buio63
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, I wish. But yes, that particular bug is cosmetic, but should still be fixed. Because right now it doesn't speak the "truth".
<tgBot> <milkor73> @buio63, Hello Massimo and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Yes. But not a high priority 🙂
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, I absolutely agree.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @buio63, https://t.me/ubportsitaliano One of our many awesome language groups 🍰
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Ok. ubports installer failed again. now at adb push: … Adb push error: failed to copy '...' to '...': No space left on device. …  Urghhh.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hate to say the obvious, but... is your phone full?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @milkor73, Colleague??
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @technicalbird, Czech translation 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Old BQ devices do get cache full problems. Sometimes you need to flush them
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/263/can-t-get-the-m10-fhd-to-take-the-flash … For M10, read E5
<tgBot> <milkor73> @technicalbird, Friend
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @milkor73, Yup...
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @Stereofont, One only cobtrols the space bar? I have KB vibration but not with the space bar. Nexus 5 r3
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @alan_morford, known bug
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @malditobastardo, Thanks. I need ti start searching bugs before I ask here. What's the bug reporting link?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @alan_morford, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Perfect. Thank you.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/issues/19
<tgBot> <Sunshine> Hi Everyone.I like to install some fun apps on my ubuntu phone, but I often find space isn't enough,
<tgBot> <Sunshine> Can you change the system space larger in future releases。
<tgBot> <Sunshine> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/CRlxTJ9u/file_3320.jpg
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Sunshine, Can you post the storage diagram in `System Settings` → `About` → `Storage`?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I, for my part, didn't look at how the partitioning works yet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> System is not where apps are installed
<tgBot> <peternerlich> A workaround could be using an SD card for Documents, Music and Videos if you don't already
<tgBot> <Sunshine> This is System Storage, not TF
<tgBot> <Sunshine> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/sonoV46P/file_3322.jpg
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @UniversalSuperBox, but i run "apt install Application." is in Here.
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @peternerlich, Yes I know.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> wait, that is something entirely different, that's not an UT app
<tgBot> <peternerlich> using `apt` is not currently supported or advised
<tgBot> <peternerlich> so, currently, there will be no official solution for that
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @peternerlich, Yes I know. But some time.I need apt, Installed application.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I, too, would like to know a good solution at some point, but maybe something like a chroot elsewhere?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I e.g. tried linuxbrew, with little success
<tgBot> <peternerlich> so maybe using apt in some sort of container would be nice
<tgBot> Santosh Raj was added by: Santosh Raj
<tgBot> <Sunshine> Is it hard to change the partition size？Excuse me.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Sunshine, Probably, since you cannot resize a partition you run your system from
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Santosh Raj, Hello Santosh and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Sunshine> The APT installation application is the feature of the ubuntu mobile phone, and I don't think it can be abandoned.
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @peternerlich, The APT installation application is the feature of the ubuntu mobile phone, and I don't think it can be abandoned.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Sunshine, Yes, me neither, but UT is still relatively early in development. I really hope this will get more attention in the future, but first we need to establish a system that is easy to use as a normal mobile phone
<tgBot> <peternerlich> And the infrastructure for that in part impacts the functionality of stuff like `apt`
<tgBot> <dohbee> @peternerlich, Chroot or libertine
<lotuspsychje> i think you guys did a great job already
<lotuspsychje> influence the whole world with an ubuntu mobile version
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Sunshine, Not really. The rootfs ships read only for a reason
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @dohbee, There you have it, Sunshine 😁 I will have to look into that, too, next
<tgBot> <dohbee> Or repackage as a click
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, This is you install programs in libertine and you make a click file to install it in the future without entering in libertine?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, Not a bug. It is reassigned as a cursor. Long press for that function
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @lotuspsychje, I agree with you.
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @dohbee, Not efficient, too slow
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Spacebar will not vibrate BC of the reassignment to cursor functionality. Got it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, no. rebuilding the app to install and function as a click, not as a legacy app in libertine
<tgBot> <dohbee> feasible for some apps, but not most
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @peternerlich, chroot and libertine, I've tried it。too slow！
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @dohbee, I don't think this is a good plan。
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @lotuspsychje, I agree with you.
<lotuspsychje> sunshine: yeah i saw you :p
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Sunshine, I don't know what you're trying to do exactly, so I can't really speak to that. But if what you want is a traditional linux distribution, ubuntu phone isn't it
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Sunshine, Then there is probably room to address this much later in the process.
<lotuspsychje> android is a nightmare, so ubports is a great alternative for me and daily driver
<lotuspsychje> would be a dream come true, one day all devices could be installed with ubuntu & ubports
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I'm searching through the bug reports but don't see mention of the n5 camera video playback showing only purple and green layers. Anyone else confirm before I do a bug report?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is known
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/LvGpLfW6/file_3324.jpg
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee, Damn. I'll get better at bug searching.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's an app in the openstore that works around that somehow... I forget the name though.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont advertise!
<tgBot> <dohbee> well any app that doesn't play video via system gstreamer will solve it
<tgBot> <dohbee> or does so via software codec instead of the hardware
<tgBot> <Nikfrager> That's the known issue: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/7
<tgBot> <wagafo> @UniversalSuperBox, UTMedia reproduces them well
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> I got  UTmedia and it works pretty well ;)
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @dohbee, There is a saying in China that we should never forget our original heart！
<tgBot> <Sunshine> ubuntu phone From ubuntu and  linux, If there's no terminal, no shell, I don't know what's the appeal of this phone?
<tgBot> <dohbee> uhm ok
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Sunshine, There is a terminal though
<tgBot> <dohbee> what's the appeal of a terminal and shell really?
<tgBot> <dohbee> so you can have a gaping security hole?
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @dohbee, It's not a contradiction
<tgBot> <dohbee> debian packages are a massive security hole
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @dohbee, ......，But so many computers, so many servers are still in use
<tgBot> <Sunshine> why?
<tgBot> <dohbee> because of limited options
<tgBot> <Sunshine> I now need a backup address book and SMS app. Where can I find it?
<tgBot> <Sunshine> now, i make an shell do it, Very simple and quick，It's really great。This is a good solution to the problem of insufficient application.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @UniversalSuperBox, UTmedia
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Q0gokSTo/file_3332.jpg
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @lotuspsychje, Quite agree with
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Note that IRC users don't see which messages you're replying to, but Telegram users do
<tgBot> <milkor73> @UniversalSuperBox, and do they see the image?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, they do.
<tgBot> <milkor73> OK, many thanks
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Flohack is now a good time to discuss the hammerhead kernel?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Before I go play with my 360 degree panoramic Wayland DE I'm making for Oculus Rift
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I just love having a massive screen wrapped around me
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Even if it's a virtual screen
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Eyes select window focus touch pad moves cursor if enabled (Ctrl+alt+print screen toggles betweeb cursor and view based focuw selection and clicking) and windows you look at get your keyboards input... Thing is a partial rewrite of another non-vr 3d desktop env, still very buggy but that's all part of the game
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So what are you talking about with the kernel?
<tgBot> <ChaBlack> @Stereofont, got it
<tgBot> Abdelmalik_de_Meaux was added by: Abdelmalik_de_Meaux
<tgBot> <Abdelmalik_de_Meaux> hello, i'am a french utilisator of ubuntu on my pc and i want to know about your project!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @Abdelmalik_de_Meaux! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Abdelmalik_de_Meaux> if you read arabic writting on my name it's normal because i'am muslim
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip Will the unity8-desktop thing also open us the way to compile our apps in futurous qt versions in the sdk? So is it also usable in device chroots?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, Jep :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Great! Maybe I'll try it on my Mint (my last Xenial based system on my PCs)...
<tgBot> Gabriele Tirex was added by: Gabriele Tirex
<tgBot> <Big ET> Qestion, If I don't have usb link to my phone, how do I get the logcat like from adb? I have ssh connection to the device.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is it possible to get "/proc/timer_stats" support to N5 kernel? It needs "CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y" option compiled in the kernel. N4 has it already but N5 doesn't. I want to use "eventstat" to examine wakelocks but it wont work without it..
<tgBot> <donR> Is anbox ready for apk in UB.?
<tgBot> <donR> I want to install UBport again on my OPO..
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @Abdelmalik_de_Meaux, Can we setup an Arabic UBPorts group ?
<tgBot> <Abdelmalik_de_Meaux> I'm not an expert !
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @donR, No
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/R9Br6zzm/file_3338.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip ^^ :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :D :D
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @popescu_sorin, It looked cool except for few elements... Why canonical dropped it?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Because it wasn't making money
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Optimus9650, 2 xpsnsive, canonical IPO something
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> there was an article about it
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> @popescu_sorin, did canonical allowed community to use ub logo?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Optimus9650, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gabriele Tirex, Hello Gabriele. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> For those whose webapps don't work on 16.04/devel, get the oxide packages (except the dbgs) from repo.ubports.com from the qt59 branch and install them ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @donR, A test install will be available for  Meizu Pro 5 in a couple of weeks. Longer to wait for the OPO
<tgBot> <BlueKenny> Is anyone using Bacon with 16.04, does the clock works? … And is devel now upgrading, i now its fixed but it is alrady in the image
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I have N5 and clock-app still doesn't work. But the updater should be included now. At least there's a package. But latest build already has qt59 and mir26 so there are new bugs.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Telegram, Dekko, Accounts etc. won't work additionally.
<tgBot> <BlueKenny> Thank you, i m downloading it at the moment, the last time i tried it (+-5 days ago) telegram worked
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Telegram can't read it's db since latest build.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> So since today.
<tgBot> <BlueKenny> great updates ;)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0f4x8Y7r/file_3340.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Great so the unmet dependices problem when installing is now fixed
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Those title bars are thinn
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, it was a conflict with qtcreator i think
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Gud gud, I will try to install now again
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, just to be clear, this is on the desktop
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 16.04 xenial + ubports unity8
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @nfsprodriver, I'd think dekko would need a rebuild for xenial. Might stick a xenial click somewhere accessible for now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly, Dekko works on my G5 Plus when it's booting
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like, the old click. From the old store.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc.ubports.com/A3RKATOP/file_3341.webp
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, I know bro
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> k :D
<tgBot> francescoipini was added by: francescoipini
<tgBot> TomHaring was added by: TomHaring
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, 😹😹
<tgBot> <TomHaring> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9Pcu2l3O/file_3342.webp
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello Tom
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And hello Francesco!
<tgBot> <jonatitop18> Hi for all
<tgBot> <francescoipini> Hi! I got here from the "contribute" page of ubports
<tgBot> <francescoipini> i was wondering if and how it is possible to work on the project
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure. Is there anything in particular that you find interesting from that page?
<tgBot> <francescoipini> i think i am more interested to the OS development
<tgBot> <francescoipini> but honestly i'd like to understand where the project stands before to put my hands on it... and maybe try ubuntu touch on a device
<tgBot> <francescoipini> i am not sure if this is the right place to start...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you have one of the supported devices as shown on https://devices.ubports.com, you certainly can try it out
<tgBot> <francescoipini> i tried the forum as well but looks like a place to ask for bug fixes or ports...
<tgBot> <francescoipini> i have none, but i think i can get one. is there a preferred one?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5 or Oneplus One are good options.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Fairphone 2 is also nice if you can get your hands on it
<tgBot> <francescoipini> oneplus one is way cheaper, i'd be happy to use that one if you say it'll be fine
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey yeah, sounds like a winner
<tgBot> <francescoipini> ok, so i'll get back here in few days. manwhile.. any suggested readings if i want to get into OS dev later?
<tgBot> <dohbee> "OS dev" is way too broad and vague
<tgBot> <dohbee> ie, hacking on the kernel, and hacking on unity8 are going to be very different
<tgBot> <francescoipini> that's a very good point
<tgBot> <francescoipini> is that all about hacking or are there any features to be developed?
<tgBot> <dohbee> there are plenty of features to work on, sure
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> does anyone know similar package for android-tools-fsutils is present in pacman or aur
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Optimus9650, @ubports_ot is the arch support channel :P
<tgBot> <francescoipini> just to be on the same page... i've been a c/c++ dev for about 12 years, 4 of them on mobile.. but it was still the era of proprietary OS.. :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot> Mat was added by: Mat
<tgBot> <dohbee> do you know qt/qml?
<tgBot> <francescoipini> for example... where can i found tech doc about ongoing devs on ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <francescoipini> ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think there is any
<tgBot> <francescoipini> i used to work with qt.. but that's long time ago
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, for app development and the UITK there's api-docs.ubports.com
<tgBot> <dohbee> and there isn't likely to be a roadmap or such, as i understand it; ubports is not developed by a lot of people and it's a fair bit more informal
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I think looking at the github org is the best start
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> There are also milestones tracking the progress
<tgBot> <francescoipini> ok, i see... thanks a lot
<tgBot> <francescoipini> let me have a look at github and get a oneplus one. then i'll get back here
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @francescoipini, Hello Francesco and Tom. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mat, And Mat 😎
<tgBot> <Mat> Thx
<tgBot> <dohbee> ugh, this discussion on the forum is getting a bit nasty
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I feel like it's an important discussion, but it got out of focus
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Trying to refocus for my next post.
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't mean nasty as in people calling ridiculous names or such. it's not that bad (yet) :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, I mean, you worked at Canonical. What do you think?
<tgBot> <dohbee> but the posts are getting a bit long, and too much bold
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What do you think about our process and decision making, that is
<tgBot> <dohbee> well i think claiming something is a meritocracy, is bullshit. nothing truly is, and anything that is, is doomed to fail (because people get bored and move on, and then nobody takes their place)
<tgBot> <Mappaschreck> (Sticker, 512x372) https://irc.ubports.com/beNzPfXL/file_3343
<tgBot> <Mappaschreck> (Sticker, 512x372) https://irc.ubports.com/2VAPXKi8/file_3343
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, not really sure what your "process" is exactly, and i guess it isn't really clear to anyone else either, hence this thread
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I see.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mat, So Mat, have you got Ubuntu Touch? Plus for all you new members of the community, did you know we have lots of language groups (I don't mean C++ 😂)
<tgBot> <dohbee> my advice there is to try not to get tied down too much in process, but there needs to be a few people who make decisions
<tgBot> <dohbee> and i would suggest trying to slim things down to reduce the burden, because right now there is just way too much stuff that is way too complex, and not entirely necessary for ubports to succeed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In the OS, or beauraucracy?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> speeling
<tgBot> <dohbee> both, but more so in the OS. you're not big enough yet for red tape to be an issue really
<tgBot> <dohbee> as an example, i think the anbox and push decisions were wrong, because they do the opposite, and increase the development and administrative burden, rather than lessen it
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The overall speed of the process is the speed of the slowest segment. Too few developers is the constriction point
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think if the underlying issues for why people want anbox were to be solved, there would be much less need of it
<tgBot> <profetik777> @dohbee, Agreed. But if that is the ultimate decision then My thing was to increase exposure. Which is why I felt a percentage of targeted promotion could help in gaining more devs who can help w scale up if scaling down is not the path chosen.
<tgBot> <dohbee> more devs doesn't solve problems, it just creates them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if someone happens on us and wants to help, what do we need to give?
<tgBot> <dohbee> the more devs there are, the more need there is for red tape and management and all that
<tgBot> <profetik777> @dohbee, It all depends on how its targeted and scope of work they are focused on
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, basic guidance. if they can't work independently and figure out what to work on, without hand holding, they're just going to be a burden anyway
<tgBot> <profetik777> Which requires a lot of discipline and leadership.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, I've been here for a year and I'm only just now getting comfortable enough with the OS to poke at it
<tgBot> <xreactx> Does anbox work on ubports 15.04 and 16.04?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It will only be on 16.04, and only for the core devices.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But 16.04 is on all devices now
<tgBot> <xreactx> Awesome. I have a core device and want to check it out
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, Which leaves a lot of void for non tech development in exposure for other areas like marketing. Which can also lend itself to funding campaigns.  Also there are positions in communties dedicated to handholding for light things so core devs arent being bothered.
<tgBot> <profetik777> But I'll leave things for the forum. Anyway I dont want to come off as if progress isnt being made. Its been incredible.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, you're talking in big terms there. But we're here because you want me to change my behavior. So what am I doing wrong, and what do you want me to do differently?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that's where I'm coming to with the thread. We've zoomed out waaaaay too much here, and aren't talking in pieces that we can all take action on
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, this was about your behavior?!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<tgBot> <profetik777> Lol no not even close
<tgBot> <dohbee> then what does "you want me to change my behavior" mean there?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Me as a person in the group of leaders in the UBports community
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Change starts with one, and all that
<tgBot> <profetik777> I actually don't know. If @UniversalSuperBox is asking for tangible specifics as the result of the thread I would be open to tne discussion. But  it would be best to set up a conference call for a respectful and productive  discussion
<tgBot> <profetik777> And I think it would be great to have 1 or 2 decision makers who are in the position to implent there too. Esp from marketinv since my case was largely made from that context not dev processes so much.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i mean, i mostly agree with florian in that thread
<tgBot> <profetik777> You cant be serious. He doesnt come close to addressikg my points.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I get that there is something wrong, and we should discuss it publicly. But I want to know, what is wrong now that needs to be not wrong?
<tgBot> <profetik777> Which have his issues ans concerns as a focal point in mind
<tgBot> <profetik777> In a general rule of thumb if we are stripping away context and specifics then we all agree.
<tgBot> <profetik777> But there were very specific issues that are brought up and tried to be dissmissed w stereotypical arguments.
<tgBot> <profetik777> And generalities.
<tgBot> <dohbee> ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @profetik777, what points and why do they especially need to be addressed?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Can someone write up some kind of forum post, or blog about the specific issues people see, make some kind of collaborative blog?
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, I think devs and infrastructure folks should not be gatekeepers on specific marketing promotion decisions. Sure set up the scope and principals and guidelinss to play within.  But don't be the bottleneck that determines what gets moved on Or not.
<tgBot> <dohbee> it sounds like you're worried about something that is not a concern at the moment, and he's telling you it's not a concern, and then you wrote some very long post which is very difficult to read, in response
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @profetik777, Okay, that's bite-size and we can discuss it.
<tgBot> <profetik777> @dohbee, I'm not going to rehash it here its found on my first 1 or 2 responses as example.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @profetik777, Erm… We are doing that big time, actually
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (He means the hand-holding, which is what the UBFR is for)
<tgBot> <profetik777> @dohbee, Lol and thats my point. The fact that it isnt a concern is a concern that some have expressed on that thread.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well i'm sorry you want lots more marketing and the people in charge of the project apparently don't
<tgBot> <profetik777> Its okay. I'm still pumped about the progress and proud of its growing success
<tgBot> <profetik777> @PhoenixLandPirate, A basic survey could be useful here that can inform the that post.
<tgBot> <profetik777> A survey that is emailed ans pumped out to community. Then reported on. And someone can help separate fact from fiction in that post.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What does the survey ask?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, "How are we doing? () Great () Good () OK () Other"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Doing at what?
<tgBot> <profetik777> Depends on you wanted to ask but that can be included in the discussion too.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Xorpad, well no, I need to talk with my guys first
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, the agenda i guess. i was making a joke about a certain political survey e-mail
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, I see
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But at the same time I don't
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In December 2018 will we have 30,000 users, 180,000 users or 7  million users? Not much good as a survey question but it is the elephant in the room
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, 42 users
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> All you need
<tgBot> <dohbee> worrying about how many users you'll have is not a good thing
<tgBot> <dohbee> don't worry about how many users today or how many you'll have in a year. just make a good product, and the users will come
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway, off in the weeds
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Some seem to be assuming that UBports will become an 'iOS challenger'. That shifts the perspective drastically
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, marketing decisions shouldn't be made by devs and infrastructure folk.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Who are they made by
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't see why they shouldn't be
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well it never will if people are constantly worried about being an ios challenger
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, the whole idea of "devs don't understand marketing/design/whatever" trope is quite tiresome
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We need to know roughly where we are headed, in order to decide how we get there
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I understand what is good design and marketing, but not how to make them happen.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, It is more that with an increase in scale, some differentiation of roles becomes inevitable
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, people learn, and nobody said a single dev has to make the decision alone
<tgBot> <dohbee> but saying devs shouldn't make the decision at all is nonsense
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Many companies are messed up because marketing call the shots, not the engineers
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, yes, but that doesn't invalidate input from one of the groups. even with separate design and development teams, devs and designers still need to work closely together
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, But many are messed up because the opposite happened.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Touché 😁
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's a very tight venn diagram, that one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We all need to stop collaborate and listen
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And we're here to solve real problems that comes with having real distributed people working on them
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, +1
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, And please @profetik777 stop making your arguments bold. my eyes hurt
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, haha. i had to read that twice. first time i read "disturbed"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Not incorrect, mind you
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, Lol. You got it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't want to seem like I'm beating a dead horse, but I really do want to know. @profetik777, who makes marketing decisions?
<tgBot> <Flohack> The head of Marketing
<tgBot> <IGNNE> Freedr01d
<tgBot> <IGNNE> Nevermind my root passwort.
<tgBot> <Flohack> which is  @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <profetik777> There should be a marketing director that works closely w devs bc I agree that places where marketing makes the shots are stupid. But noticed what I mentioned. Bottlenecks occur when devs micro manage decision making and filters what is good vs bad ideas
<tgBot> <Flohack> So, I could no lean back and say "Please address all marketing ideas to wayne!"
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, In consultation with the head of the other divisions
<tgBot> <profetik777> Yes! Lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, Wayne is the head of marketing, what do you need more?
<tgBot> <IGNNE> Too late
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @IGNNE, You should still change your password just in case. :)
<tgBot> <IGNNE> just did. I really need to keep an eye on which window has focus :-/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Happens to the best of us.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777 for me the only way to go is, you apply for the Marketing team and join. But you did this already, right? And what exactly was the reason you left again?
<tgBot> <profetik777> For you and others to get out of his way if he wants to test an idea. Or give some person a chance on a mini project. But I digress @wayneoutthere is director? Meaning he can change things in the website or is that ewald? Bc then Wayne is just a coordinator then if he doesnt have director in his title
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, Its on the forum. But your glad to read it since it seems like you might have missed that point.
<tgBot> <profetik777> Or two.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, Forget the website for the moment please, that is heavily under construction
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're missing each other here
<tgBot> <Flohack> We will not comment on the webiste for the moment
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The question was: Can Wayne implement a strategy if he thinks that it's the best possible way to go?
<tgBot> <profetik777> And if he cant touch the website then he is no director
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh yeah, he can touch the website.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Well I made an org chart today, and there he is staffing this positition, so the answer is yes. Maybe not now, today, but soon
<tgBot> <dohbee> that's a weird statement
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyone can touch the web site
<tgBot> <dohbee> does that make me marketing director too?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He can change the website
<tgBot> <Flohack> Cmon, a director is not editing the web site himself
<tgBot> <dohbee> so can i. the source is on github
<tgBot> <Flohack> If he must, of course
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, No.... that one is not...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubuntu-touch.io is, though
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Weeeell not entirely with our shiny CMS
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok well, whatever
<tgBot> <mimecar> odoo 😃
<tgBot> <dohbee> someone will have to make a merge proposal of it at some point
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh, come on man, the cool kids call it a Pull Request nowadays
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, I might miss @profetik777 but so far I did not take care for Marketing issues, its not my area of influence ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Still so bazaarish
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Very bizarre way of speaking, isn't it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Merge Proposal sounds like arranged wedding IMHO
<tgBot> <dohbee> pull request sounds like you need to hit the buzzer to open a door
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, PULL! good boy!
<tgBot> <dohbee> or like i'm falling off a bridge and like "hey! why don't you pull me up off this thing so i don't die, maybe?"
<tgBot> <profetik777> I think that is where we miss eachother. If he said I needed these embedd codes here and here and here to track conversion of social media links vs email blast links Could he do it without the equivalent I'd a United nations tribunal question dissecting it and waiting 3 months for it ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> and then Linus is all "i've seen babies write better code"
<tgBot> <dohbee> and then you're smacking against the rocks below
<tgBot> <dohbee> and wtf telegram
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I'm going to set up a developer enviornment today and wonder if this is still a good guide to do so
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, The point of community is that we do not have only 1 or 2 decision makers. Heck the whole community is begging for more democratic and open decision making process, yet again a handful of people should decide? This wont work out
<tgBot> <alan_morford> https://github.com/Gizra/KnowledgeBase/wiki/Ubuntu-and-development-environment-setup
<tgBot> <Flohack> So if everyone here wants to have his view respected things will take months, yes.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, Developing on an Ubuntu desktop?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Yes
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, Okay so bingo. Soon. You spoke w certainty and now back tracking. Which is it and when ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, or rather, things will never happen
<tgBot> <dohbee> design by committee == bikeshedding
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, Eh?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Lost in translation
<tgBot> <dohbee> here, i'll make it easy
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, That he was director. But then saying he will be. Soon.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i shall henceforth be the supreme arbiter of decisiosn
<tgBot> <profetik777> All hail @dohbee
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, No I said he will soon have the possibility to implement his strategy. But we need to clear a few initial things out of the way for him
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I bow myself in front
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He is the marketing directory
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, directory lol
<tgBot> <dohbee> the typo was better dalton
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> you saw nothing
<tgBot> <SiscoGarcia> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NDt0BgZi/file_3344.webp
<tgBot> <Flohack> lel
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, Subsegments of community are better suited than others. That is my point.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... those inclined to marketing should make decisions on marketing
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, yes
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1UAOv4qhII
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, Hmm, we aren't really a support group for the Ubuntu desktop.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, I thought click packages are the same on both?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, It doesn't mention a click anywhere on the page you linked?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> damn
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, Its like in a modern democracy, if politic parties demand more direct democracy tools for the wide public, they just want to push their agenda. Representation is the key to better qualified, faster decision making
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, Are you sure you sound pretty passionate about it. Did you apply yet to marketing ?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, Sir, do you mind pointing me to the "set up a click package dev environment for UT" documentation link?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, Sure, I think I have one near...
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I'm obviously looking in the wrong place
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ta-daaa!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, We need a blockchain
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, bingo
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, I think you use that analogy too loosely friend. And I'll k … Leave it to community to point out how. Gotta run. @UniversalSuperBox talk soon? Or no?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @profetik777, I think I'll let you have the last word in the forum thread, since it's derailed
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, I am not a fan of being in all committees, so no. You probably will not see me in Marketing. I trust the guys there to take the right decisions. And I cant involve myself everywhere. Its enought to be Infra guy, maintaining Telegram App and being Board member
<tgBot> <profetik777> Conference call is open invitation to all! Esp you @Flohack.  Unless our new blockchain overlord has a prob w that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, Was this blockchain overlord directed to me?
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, I think that is sometbing we can agree on. This was fun. Have a great one folks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, No, dohbee.
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, +1
<tgBot> <Flohack> I go back drawing org charts... I need a break from that much motivation and 300 messages to read
<tgBot> <profetik777> Yikes.
<tgBot> <profetik777> Be well.
<tgBot> <Flohack> By the way, no one complained for a long time that we dont talk more about Purism Libre5 :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, complaint that you haven't talked more about the Librem 5
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, *shaming mode on*
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Guys i have taken my time to read all the thread of messages and two individuals in my books just make loads of noise
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, Welcome to a group of 1100 people. Excuse the dust, this we cannot avoid
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Profetik777 and Rodney
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, we all make a lot of noise
<tgBot> <lastdon82> there is a reason why this a community not not a company
<tgBot> <lastdon82> opinions will always differ
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, Agree. But lets not forget we value @dohbee ´s opinions, he is Ex-Canonical and has a lot of insight on processes and how not to do it
<tgBot> <lastdon82> but they reality is there smart people among us that have devouted time to work on this
<tgBot> <Flohack> And we dont want to do the same mistakes
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, Florian i have two companies and a sponsor
<tgBot> <lastdon82> i am a mining engineer
<tgBot> <lastdon82> just love programming and privacy
<tgBot> <f3j88> @dohbee, When will ubuntu device flash be available to install and use it well in actual Ubuntu versions?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> i applaude what you lot have done
<tgBot> <dohbee> @f3j88, Works now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I value feedback on how we are working together. Good, targeted feedback that we can take action on.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Except in 17.10
<tgBot> <lastdon82> i believe the key developers should make the decision
<tgBot> <lastdon82> the community can give feedback
<tgBot> <lastdon82> we all would want to have something that we love  to have on our phones
<tgBot> <lastdon82> but majority will always carry the vote
<tgBot> <lastdon82> i bet most people agree with the developers decision
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, Be careful, I would not underwrite it
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, most people are silence because they know you lot are doing the right thing
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But if someone is speaking up, there are probably at least ten more with the same opinion
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, agree
<tgBot> <lastdon82> but the problem is they are just stating their feelings with no tangible solution
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think that feedback is a bad thing. I do think that trying to beat around the bush and posting walls of text that only roughly fit together to make a coherent point is.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why do I want to be in a conference call? Why is the decision that we made wrong?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What is the incorrect decision?
<tgBot> <Flohack> And by the way, I see no difference in discussing this in Telegram, in a forum or via mailing list. The outcome is the same, just the time delay differs
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, Feedback can either be good or bad depending on the one at the receiving end
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, To this point, I've been posting walls of text that only roughly fit together. I'm part of the problem!
<tgBot> <lastdon82> all i am pointing out is i realised some people are constantly on the negative end which shouldn't be so
<tgBot> <lastdon82> there are some good decisions taht have been made
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, That is a gentleman because you can take up fault but will others do so?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that once posts start hitting ~300 words, all sides start to check out and go on the defensive
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is exactly what I did.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> we can critise but also applaud
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It wasn't about trying to discuss the best marketing strategy at that point.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, that is human nature but kindly read threads from yesterday some individuals have been critising contantly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway. Thank you for the support.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, Marketing in my books is not the issue in todays world
<tgBot> <lastdon82> there are lot of means to get the word out
<tgBot> <lastdon82> we just have to focus on getting UBtouch ready for the lay man if need be
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, Well it is if you want to reach a certain audience. There are sensible walls you need to push through. Nerds and tech-savy people will react immediately to our project, but we want also to reach other layers of users
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, I believe that is already happening. Most people on here fall into the category of Nerds and Tech-savy
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Guessing that the question is about 16.04. At the moment, okay for a look but not ready for use. Be patient. Not a very long time to wait
<tgBot> <lastdon82> to the average user we are not there yet
<tgBot> <lastdon82> that is what we should focus on
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> Each one of you shoul write your plan in 3 pages of text.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, yeah sure. But it will level off
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Cesar_Herrera, Do I get scores or marks also ? 😆
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, to the average user we aren't there... And getting there is bumpy, because 'average users' have different expectations
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, 😂
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, that is whay you lot are working hard to get anbox on here to attract people
<tgBot> <lastdon82> i know people who just care abt whatsapp and phone call
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Defining the 'average user' is also hard
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, Among those, yes. Also the windows/mac/linux GUI installer. Nerds wont need that
<tgBot> <lastdon82> if what's app works they will buy lol
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, i agree
<tgBot> <lastdon82> My wife loves my Meizu
<tgBot> <lastdon82> she is just an average user who loves privacy
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, But she would not get appealed to ubuntu-device-flash 😆
<tgBot> <xreactx> Just installed 16.04 Dev on my OnePlus one... Keyboard won't appear... Any fix for this
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, she will reference you to virus she gets on her windows PC 😂
<tgBot> <lastdon82> she will rather flas her phone anyday  than to let Google take her pictures and data
<tgBot> <dohbee> Huh
<tgBot> <lastdon82> my mates are waiting on you lot
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Someone wanted you to be our blockchain nerd. Sign here plz.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Blockchains are dumb.
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay... crosses out name
<tgBot> <dohbee> Lol
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xreactx, It is bleeding edge, not ready for use. So 'fixes' are not quite on the agenda yet
<tgBot> <xreactx> Ahh, that sucks.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> For the record i will keep sponsoring and hope everyone will be happy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thank you
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, no thank you
<tgBot> <xreactx> MarioGrip make any progress on the OnePlus 5?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, We appreciate that. And go to Github and upvote issues. Thats really smth we want the community to do
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, I will do so Florian Cheers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @xreactx, He's been fixing that Xenial thing you were just talking about
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xreactx, It is still being built, so 'bug reporting ' doesn't mean a lot. If bits are missing, it is because they haven't been made yet 😎
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, You're prioritizing bugs based on likes?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xreactx, Porting is on halt in the foundation until 16.04 is out
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, The community wants more influence on what we should do. So lets try this ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Not soley, but does Canonical take "This bug affects me"'s into account when triaging?
<tgBot> <xreactx> I'm currently attempting to Port SFOS for the OnePlus 5, GUI starts up but WLAN doesn't work
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xreactx, Please join Halium chat ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's there
<tgBot> <xreactx> He's been a ghost when I try to message him
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Not generally. It's part of a more complex metric
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xreactx, He is super-mega busy with creating stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, So you take the metric that it generates into account. That's "heat", no?
<tgBot> <xreactx> @Stereofont, I know, but it's been months since I got ahold of him
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xreactx, Please spread your issues with all the devs in the Halium group, those are the main porters right now
<tgBot> <Flohack> Dont stick with a single person, its more efficient to talk to a lot of ppl
<tgBot> <xreactx> I'm on the SFOS porters IRC channel
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Heat is more than me too though. Me toos don't affect it as much as other things, and is only part of what's taken into account for prioritizing. Gaming it is not so easy
<tgBot> <xreactx> Only one other person porting to an MSM8998 device with the same issue
<tgBot> <Flohack> And by the way, Marius gets 20 pings per minute so he got most notifications disabled @xreactx
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xreactx, I can understand your frustration but if he tried to deal with his Inbox, UBports would collapse
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Flohack, @Stereofont
<tgBot> <xreactx> I understand he's busy, that's why I message him for last resort things that I cannot figure out
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I see. I think I read the wiki page on that a while back. That's what I mean, me too's are only part of the decision making
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xreactx, Everybody does that. Its something he needs to protect himself a bit. We are not superhumans ;)
<tgBot> <xreactx> @Flohack, I disagree, you guys are definitely superhumans
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Flattery will get you nowhere
<tgBot> <xreactx> Haha, not trying to get anywhere with that...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway, I need to take a break for a bit. Go out in the -14C weather.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Celsius?
<tgBot> <dohbee> Well, -14 Kelvin isn't possible
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Fahrenheit I meant lol
<tgBot> <dohbee> Those aren't S.I. though
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Dalton is US citizen, so we need to give him extra love for converting it to metric 😆
<tgBot> <dohbee> Lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Well said
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Even weller said
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Says who, Lol??
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, My orgchart speaks to me
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 272x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jWI6MaAg/file_3345
<tgBot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, Well developers decide priorities and feasability, but I can understand they sometimes dont have the perspective of the ordinary user ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, How did this happen ? ..and while I'm in frozen forest with nearly no connection at that !
<tgBot> dasbjo was added by: dasbjo
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, Gotcha
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @wayneoutthere, Ice fishing?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, We waited for you being offline ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dasbjo, Welcome Bjo! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Good use of time. Need people in their places then ways to communicate well. Good job
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, You said it yourself why ? We literally covered this which is why you said this is something could be discussed?
<tgBot> FredriKempe was added by: FredriKempe
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @FredriKempe, Welcome Fredrik! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Oh and btw Fredrik we have a Scandinavian group, amongst many others!
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, And I've seen people get shut down in telegram when things went on too long.
<tgBot> <profetik777> Hence the forum post.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, We also banned people from the forum already. Its sometimes necessary
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not exactly the same thing, and also irrelevant to the discussion
<tgBot> <Flohack> oki
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, B ut we dont shut people down because they express their opinion
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I did, it was the wrong action to take. I discussed with him after the fact
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I think everyone is quite tired at this point.  Better to take it up again when people are refreshed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @lastdon82, Kind of... We have to cut through ice on lake to get water for dishes...and such. Nice strategy.  hows my east coast brother from another mother ? I guess you are used to snow and ice... Minus 14 here and bout 30cm snow. Internet works bout 2hrs per day...love it
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @wayneoutthere, It is currently - 9 and I have about 40cm of snow to clear on my deck
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Heading to a cottage tomorrow in Quebec
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, Forget the offer for conference call. Seems like you guys just want to pretend you want to learn more and get better.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc.ubports.com/WVDnMCYh/file_3346
<tgBot> <profetik777> No need to worry about forum posts breaking things down in specific examples. You guys are jokers. Playing a role as hobbyist tryimg to feel like your professionals.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> The team is awesome.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Who do you think u r?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Why are you so angry dude?
<tgBot> <profetik777> Yeah the team that just told you are director witjout speaking with you right
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You show up with all the answers?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I think what we want right now is not to be harangued
<tgBot> <profetik777> @lastdon82, Fall back you just walked into this
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Do you want to be a Director?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, No that is your mistake...some of us have been around longer but just watch rather
<tgBot> <profetik777> Bc I friggin care about getting my damn ubuntu touch phone ! Thats why!
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol
<tgBot> <profetik777> Lol
<tgBot> <profetik777> Sheesh
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> So take a ticket
<tgBot> <dohbee> @profetik777, seems like you are the one wanting them to pretend to be a big business here
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> And we will get there
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> We will have a great 2018
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> See you all there
<tgBot> <profetik777> Nope. But its alright. No one wants to read posts to understand where I was coming from.  But they pretend they to do that too hence comments like
<tgBot> <profetik777> @dohbee, This
<tgBot> <dohbee> it would help if your posts were concise and explained where you were coming from, instead of simply being long monologues where you contradict Florian and Dalton
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/EIBoME6u/file_3347
<tgBot> <profetik777> Yeah okay. Point it out. Prove it. Quote it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i tried to read your posts. i can't. they are not easy to follow at all. it's hard enough to tell whether it's your words, or words you're quoting.
<tgBot> <profetik777> Where ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> hold on, my video is going a bit wonky, i need to reboot
<tgBot> <profetik777> This is just a waste of time.  Its a passion project for you guys and its cool just come out ans call it what it is.
<tgBot> <profetik777> And dont protend you want help.
<tgBot> <profetik777> Y'all love it where it is
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Good. Then move on to your pro projects. We were having fun here sir
<tgBot> <profetik777> Yessir marketing director!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> No need to call us amateurs. We are enjoying our progress and scaling fine
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Can you kindly state what exactly you not liking because i can't figure it from your thread?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Is the title bothering you or you think you can do a better job?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Just voice it out
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @profetik777, Dang! I like that. Say it again
<tgBot> <profetik777> Devs shouldnt be bottlenecks for domains they are not experts in. They should be the compass. Not the gps.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 272x512) https://irc.ubports.com/KRyHfEPs/file_3345
<tgBot> <profetik777> And that is it.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, you still talking in parables or maybe i am not smart enough to catch up
<tgBot> <profetik777> Omg. Lol. Nm. Dont worry about it
<tgBot> <dohbee> @profetik777, the posts in the forum thread
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, You are really all ove rthe place
<tgBot> <lastdon82> structure your case and spill it
<tgBot> <profetik777> @dohbee, Quote where I lost you. Otherwise. You can stop pretendjng you havs a point
<tgBot> <dohbee> you don't understand what "your posts are too large and difficult to follow" means?
<tgBot> tsimonq2 was added by: tsimonq2
<tgBot> <profetik777> @lastdon82, Responding to @Flohack. So if its all over the place you'll have to thank him for that.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i mean, it's not a metaphor or anything
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @tsimonq2, lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Don't worry.  I want to instead say I love you all and with positions and delegation we will be able to overcome even....a bottleneck
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, Right?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Wuss poppin'?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Kindly summarise it and let us understand
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I hereby declare war against bottlenecks!
<tgBot> <profetik777> Here here !
<tgBot> <profetik777> Amen
<tgBot> <profetik777> Preach
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YKCn90sY/file_3348
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, bloody coastal elites!
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> So, what's the tl;dr of the past hour? Seems like you guys have been busy :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> hheheheh
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Down with all hindrances to progress.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Oh? :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Mr. Q. Are you a bottleneck?
<tgBot> <Schyken> @dohbee, They seemed pretty easy to me. 🤔 I don't have a horse in the race, but I do speak English. 🤷
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ththose mailing lists....
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, Are you talking to me or Marius Quabeck? His stage name is "Mister Q" :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Oooops
<tgBot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, No u. :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Mr. Quigley I did mean
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> Haha and when we were finally hoping this topic would calm down right now, Simon and Schyken will keep it hot until tomorrow ^^
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not a bottleneck... I think? :)
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 448x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0JUew9nk/file_3349
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Flohack, Nahh, Schyk and I are buds 😉
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Schyken, Perhaps you could enlighten the rest of us with a reasonable summary of whatever point it was that @profetik777 was trying to make, then?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Do you have a bottle? How about a neck?
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Flohack, Aw yeah, like a chicken fryer. <3 @tsimonq2  😏😂
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, I have a neck but no bottle
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, :D
<tgBot> <Schyken> @wayneoutthere, Isn't that a cup? 🤔
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Then..you shall be spared
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, 5 bottles left in the fridge, but they're warm weather beers
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, I can cool you down, there is not a single dev sitting in the Marketing team. Why you think devs do these decisions?
<tgBot> <dohbee> or "longnecks" if you will
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, What's the context of the bottleneck comment?
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Guys I need some tech advice. My desktop has a 1st gen i3 (540) and 4GB of RAM. It has a pretty fast SSD but I feel like it could be faster
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoeRess, Does it support NVME?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Y'all better not have been fighting cracks whip
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Can you please help me find the bottleneck?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oooohhhhh
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @JoeRess, KEK
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, surely not
<tgBot> <JoeRess> :D
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Elaborate setup ftw
<tgBot> <dohbee> @JoeRess, how tall is your building?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Did you measure with a barometer?
<tgBot> <JoeRess> 3 storeys
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Imperial or Metric?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Metric, of course. Only stupid Americans would use Imperial
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh wait
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Could we maybe do a conference call to discuss this?
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, only three stories is not tall enough
<tgBot> <profetik777> Well I can surely find the bottleneck of lnl. If you need help with that
<tgBot> <JoeRess> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0hJ1ttJ0/file_3350
<tgBot> <profetik777> Lol
<tgBot> <dohbee> you need a pretty tall building to be able to get the PC to terminal velocity
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Go ahead...free world init?
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @dohbee, It has a pretty big case so that should help
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JoeRess, Depends if you throw it in portrait or landscape mode
<tgBot> <dohbee> @JoeRess, mass is irreelvant
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Good point well made
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @dohbee, Size isn't though
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777, lolwat
<tgBot> <dohbee> no, it creates wind resistance, so will slow it down
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Wrong on many levels my friend
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @dohbee, It will reach terminal velocity quicker if it's bigger
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Flohack, @dohbee
<tgBot> <dohbee> @JoeRess, no, mass is irrelevant
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, yes, both of those will cause equal wind resistance :P
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @dohbee, That's why I will load it with lead weights
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @JoeRess, Nope, that's momentum not acceleration
<tgBot> <dohbee> @JoeRess, still irrelevent
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I hate physics!
<tgBot> <dohbee> all you will get from more mass, is a larger impact crater
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I really think a conference call would help clear this up
<tgBot> <Flohack> Im out for bed ^^ have a good one
<tgBot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure Galileo cleared it up ~430 years ago
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Yep. Warm milk. G'night
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Figaro
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Magnifico
<tgBot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2, Prove it
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee I got so close! Launchpad account, SSH key, set up clickable via https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/clickable/setup.html and then ran into the following...
<tgBot> <dohbee> @profetik777, i drink, therefore i am.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 899x194) https://irc.ubports.com/92DFrd5S/file_3352.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, No, clickable is not click itself...
<tgBot> <dohbee> you didn't really need an lp account or ssh key either, i guess :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe join the OpenStore group. That's where a lot of discussion about app dev happens. open.uappexplorer.com/telegram
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @dohbee, ha well the last couple hours of research don't FEEL wasted
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alan_morford, No, because now you have an SSH key and a Launchpad account!
<tgBot> <alan_morford> exactly
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @dohbee, Bibo ergo sum
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777, Projects are *nothing* without developers (think long and hard about that). They should be the project leads and delegate what they can't do. They *need* to be the GPS and where they themselves don't know a particular area well, should delegate. … I know firsthand that open source projects led by marketing people turn out to be shit unless the marketer is a developer because the marketing people (most of the time) don't know what it
<tgBot> to actually reasonably *implement* the stuff. So developers *need* to be the GPS otherwise things will get impractical...
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @UniversalSuperBox, ok I joined I'll post my screenshot and question there. thanks
<tgBot> <JoeRess> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qMFBqb8h/file_3354.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> WHOOOAAAA, AAAAAAAH!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, "Be a beacon."
<tgBot> <dohbee> (crap, i'm showing my age with that)
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @JoeRess, He led operations and operating systems development at one point, he knew what it took, he wasn't just marketing.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc.ubports.com/a0ByYlwI/file_3355
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> So yeah @profetik777 what kind of experience do you have to back your point up?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I'm the Release Manager for a major Linux distribution and on the Release Team for another
<tgBot> <Schyken> Simon, man, I love you. What a boy.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Love you too m8 :)
<tgBot> <Schyken> :p
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0qfvPJ1A/file_3356
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @lastdon82, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute and put the slider to "Community projects" 😉 … Or … https://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/ … Lubuntu doesn't have a donation option yet, but that's pending. … 😉😉😉😉😉
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oooh, slide right into that sponsorship
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> 😉
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well played, Quigley
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> Ah. Bragging rights on a Friday night....this community needs this like a dose of tapeworms
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @tsimonq2, I support UBport
<tgBot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, That was sliiiiick
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Anyways my point is here that @profetik777 probably doesn't know what the hell he's talking about if he keeps starting shit and saying "prove it"
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Like, seriously lame
<tgBot> <dohbee> All hail the Supreme Arbiter
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @AndyBleaden, Hehehehe :)
<tgBot> <lastdon82> I am just happy to see someone else throw a bit of punches lol
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @lastdon82, Awesome! Keep doing that, I totally support what UBPorts is doing :D
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @dohbee, 😉
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @tsimonq2, you have earned it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, Looks at join message
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> hmmmm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @lastdon82, Well it's not as much of that as much as I call bullshit when I see it
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, hehehe what about it? :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, i think this whole conversation happened because i called it bullshit :P
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @dohbee, Well then thank you.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Some of us run our own companies and have the experience. Yet we still learn each day. i can comprehend individuals who make so much noise yet can get to a point
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @lastdon82, Right
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I never claimed I'm Superman
<tgBot> <lastdon82> most importantly don't have any solution
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> (And I'm not, quite frankly)
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @tsimonq2, not at you at all
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> But I'm wanting to help here, given that I have experience :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Solution is good old volunteer hours of WORK. No secret sauce.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Profiet777 made loads of noise yet didn't get him
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @wayneoutthere, exactly!
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @lastdon82, (If I had to choose BTW, I'd have a Batman costume with Superman's powers, Superman's costume is lame and Batman's powers are lame, let's combine 'em)
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Action not words i believe
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Righr
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Exactly
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> So talking shit takes us nowhere
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I could drink warm espresso without a mic but I choose to audiocast with a mic
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> As does having  the last word
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @tsimonq2, damn right
<tgBot> <dohbee> Superman and Batman are both whiney brats
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @dohbee, I agree, but yeah, I went off on a bit of a tangent there 😉
<tgBot> <dohbee> :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hard dirty work but someone must do it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Now who will get last word?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Me. Thats right
<tgBot> <dohbee> nope
<tgBot> <Schyken> @wayneoutthere, It depends, are we building a wall still? Or is that cancelled?
<tgBot> <Schyken> :3
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> :3
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's a virtual wall
<tgBot> <Schyken> I like this
<tgBot> <dohbee> cyberwall 3000
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Registers GitHub organization
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, If you guys need help with project management or anything of that sort I'd be happy to lend a hand … I'm not skilled much in the area of UBPorts development, because @mariogrip hasn't yet finished a Samsung port :P
<tgBot> <lastdon82> I will sponsor and also help with spreading the word.
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> @UniversalSuperBox does more than an excellent job of project  management
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Will get more apps in the Openstore as well
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @AndyBleaden, We appreciate it!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AndyBleaden, Heheh, a lot of that work is actually @neothethird
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> As does @Flohack a d @mariogrip and @neothethird
<tgBot> <AndyBleaden> Same!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox so are you running the 16.04 build with the qt 5.9/etc fancy bits?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, but I'm trying to make it work right on Halium
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... it's broken
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> for me
<tgBot> <dohbee> ah
<tgBot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2, Oh I thought this was a meritocracy?
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol
<tgBot> <profetik777> No just kidding. But I was busy
<tgBot> <profetik777> doing this....
<tgBot> <profetik777> https://youtu.be/5Um-SLBk4VA
<tgBot> <profetik777> if you want to talk about these things @tsimonq2 great, but im coming from the context of our original discussion
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 336x512) https://irc.ubports.com/dzLADYin/file_3346
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777, It is. Duh. 😉 And I've contributed to both projects I'm in the Release Team of the most.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, this is below the belt honestly
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (well, debatable with Kubuntu, but I've put my foot down there)
<tgBot> <profetik777> in case some of you need to put on .5 speed
<tgBot> <profetik777> don't want to lose anyone lol
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777, Stop talking shit with no basis
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> That was uncalled for
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Stop it.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Now.
<tgBot> <dohbee> wait, that means i do get to be supreme arbiter then!
<tgBot> <profetik777> https://appear.in/randomircshow - come and get simon.
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh wow, so you're an asshole. very meritorious.
<tgBot> <profetik777> lets have a friendly debate
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @dohbee, He is mental and a wanker
<tgBot> <profetik777> simon.....you there?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not helping either.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> People.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Keep it civil.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777, Yep.
<tgBot> <profetik777> im having fun at this point....
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Friendly?
<tgBot> <profetik777> there is a link for you
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, If you wanna talk over webcam I'll be more than happy to do it. … Just let me in.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Gorsh2, i was until the link for youtube popped up. He taking the piss
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol, the one where you called everyone in the community a baby who can't understand your stupid posts?
<tgBot> <jonny> @profetik777, There are over 1000 people here not having fun because of you. Please think about that.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @lastdon82, this.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x533) https://irc.ubports.com/y4XL2wwy/file_3358.jpg
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @lastdon82, Regardless. I didn't even read what the debate is/was about.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, Are you in the Matrix?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, All plugged in
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> If you're sure you have the high ground (I have no idea, but I'll trust), don't waste it by name-calling.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Gorsh2, My bad...Just lost it for a minute. It has been tough trying not t le it out
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> NP
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @dohbee, No?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, The background
#ubports 2017-12-30
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I have a black background and green text on my terminal. Does that mean I'm in the matrix?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> YES
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Oh shi-
<tgBot> <dohbee> no. it means you're stuck in the 70s
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> light up that disco ball!
<tgBot> <JoeRess> https://twitter.com/JoeRessington/status/776922308179009536
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x341) https://irc.ubports.com/PwMkkA39/file_3359
<tgBot> <dohbee> threadjackers
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, i can't make it through 22 minutes of whiny attempt at taking the piss
<tgBot> <SilentSt0rm> How to change DPI on unity8? Meizu MX4.
<tgBot> <dohbee> somehow i don't think ubports is the one with "marketing" issues there
<tgBot> <Flohack> @profetik777, So you earn the trophy of bringing me back from bedtime to Telegram. Good job boy. In case I was not sure if you might have a point and I would thought about talking with you on a fact-based level, well thats over now. I am sorry to say, but if you post public videos on the Internet, making fun of me and my posts, quoting off the screen only half of what I wrote, while people can read the real text, its just wtf. That is not how you sh
<tgBot> your will of contribution and for teamwork, and I am afraid the door is closed now. UBports is better off with people that are teamplayers, not people with your attitude. This we can really skip. So you can be sure if there will be ever another membership application from your side, I will take care so that it will get rejected. Thanks and have a good day
<tgBot> <dohbee> @SilentSt0rm, change GRID_UNITS environment variable. ithink you can export it in ~/.profile for example
<tgBot> <dohbee> ie GRID_UNITS=8 or GRID_UNITS=16 or such
<tgBot> <dohbee> i wonder how that appear.in is working out simon though. that might be more entertaining to watch :P
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Uh so back to UT? I'm happy to distract from the tension
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I successfully branched canonicals webapp demos to get back a couple things. I made click files aand installed them but I think they might be missing a dependency. Heres a screenshot from the log. Did the ota3 push removed the file mentioned?
<tgBot> <dohbee> convergence!
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/ImSh4waS/file_3361.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> no shouldn't have
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Can you run … ```apt list *xid*``` … ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> well i'm not sure libffmpeg was shipped at all
<tgBot> <dohbee> but don't recall exactly. i know ffmpeg is legally werid
<tgBot> <dohbee> weird
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, ugh, got the window region cut off. but the audio is there....
<tgBot> <profetik777> but yeah you were never going to meet anyways.
<tgBot> <profetik777> anyways, after speaking with @tsimonq2  and @lastdon82  we realized we were on the same page more than originally anticipated.
<tgBot> <profetik777> i think it was productive and we didn't walk away calling each other names.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> On a point-by-point level, sure. You're right.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, but the way you've come into the community and handled this discourse leave me no room to respect you.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> We agree on points.
<tgBot> <profetik777> ill be here regardless if im officially with the project or not.
<tgBot> <profetik777> i don't really care at this point, respect the ideas.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, I specifically made a point to not take sides on this issue although since I consider Dalton and Schyken friends, I sort of side with them on that. … But we discussed *points*.
<tgBot> <profetik777> simon, are you turning on me so fast after such a great discourse?
<tgBot> <dohbee> omfg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh no, don't try that
<tgBot> <profetik777> guys....lighten up.
<tgBot> <profetik777> you guys are going to be great regardless.....
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, I believed we agreed on somethings but not all :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> delete your youtube
<tgBot> <profetik777> @lastdon82 and that is okay. i think there is suppose to be room for disagreement.
<tgBot> <profetik777> the goal is the same - better options for mobile.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, it  is fair to ask you to delete the youtube video though
<tgBot> <profetik777> and i think @tsimonq2 made great points. @tsimonq2 did you record it too?
<tgBot> <profetik777> or broadcast it?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777, What I'm saying here is that we agree on logical points, and you know that, but where I don't have a strong opinion on are how those points were conveyed.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> It's obvious you pissed some people off.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Don't get me wrong, that was a decent discussion.
<tgBot> <profetik777> i thought so too
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> But that was between three of many people in this group
<tgBot> <profetik777> i thank you for hopping on
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for having me
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @profetik777, No, I didn't record or broadcast it.
<tgBot> <profetik777> well, they can have an opportunity if they want too
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc.ubports.com/RPGMJ2Vu/file_3355
<tgBot> <profetik777> ugh i gotta adjust the audio....
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @tsimonq2, 👍 We should put that into the group's bio.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> What did I miss?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @JoeRess, I went on a video call with @profetik777 and @lastdon82
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Don't tell me I missed the conference call!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You missed the conference call
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which was recorded and I assume is for later use?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @nfsprodriver, In a bit
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Poast likn
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @JoeRess, Waiting on @profetik777
<tgBot> <JoeRess> The most important question is
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Did you get to the bottom of the bottleneck problem?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Thank goodness
<tgBot> <JoeRess> We can't have a bottleneck
<tgBot> <JoeRess> That much is quite clear
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, we're all dying to hear it
<tgBot> <profetik777> it really is anti-climatic, given talking things through can really be powerful in having a logic based discussion.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, I don't want to be preached to.
<tgBot> <profetik777> but ill link it. the record region was misaligned, so it will be a lot of shots of all of our foreheads lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I want to know: What is the problem, and what do you propse to fix it
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, you don't want to be preached to and you don't want to know so enough already.
<tgBot> <profetik777> but you might find your answer by listening
<tgBot> <profetik777> perhaps.
<tgBot> <JoeRess> @profetik777, I'm sure the audio is far more important
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @profetik777, Can you share the link?
<tgBot> <profetik777> sorry, daddy dutie, trying to mult-task here...
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Pls hoast on rapidshare
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I hav many rapids saved up
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Or megauoload
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Which is also gud
<tgBot> <profetik777> again, sorry for the audio,
<tgBot> <profetik777> we jumped right in so i rolled with it
<tgBot> <profetik777> i re-upload after i clean it up.
<tgBot> <profetik777> but here is the ra
<tgBot> <profetik777> raw
<tgBot> <profetik777> @JoeRess, ill do that another time
<tgBot> <profetik777> being a daddy is causing a bottleneck
<tgBot> <profetik777> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH5djud5maM&feature=youtu.be
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Must still be processing
<tgBot> <JoeRess> (Photo, 800x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/cfRDfwaN/file_3363.jpg
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Yep
<tgBot> <dohbee> OMG the recommendations tho
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Lolllll
<tgBot> <dohbee> First of which needs deleted
<tgBot> <profetik777> It's stuck on 95
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's done
<tgBot> <profetik777> Oh ok
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Decent audio on one side
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Simon sounds like shit
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Quality wise
<tgBot> <profetik777> Yeah I know.  I wanted to fix it before releasing it but
<tgBot> <profetik777> It's not an actual real show so
<tgBot> <profetik777> Maybe next time :)
<tgBot> <JoeRess> Wow. You come across like Lunduke. Good going  👍🏻
<tgBot> <profetik777> @JoeRess, That would be the first thing you say. Forget everything else. Good going
<tgBot> <profetik777> Lol
<tgBot> <profetik777> Be careful @JoeRess. You are getting too predictable
<tgBot> <dohbee> so not going to delete it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Point, but I'm not finished with the video yet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wayne was being sarcastic
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, can't get through that video either
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm finishing it
<tgBot> <dohbee> there's a certain irony about calling people intellectually lazy for suggesting one's post formatting is hard to read, while arguing about what is supposedly "good for marketing"
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> feels manipulated after rewatching it
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @JoeRess, That's because the only mic I have is a webcam
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh noes, simon was spellbound
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @tsimonq2, don't be!
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, waits for harsh criticism about microphone choices
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @lastdon82, Heh well that's hard
<tgBot> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, writes a very stern letter
<tgBot> <dohbee> the lack of /me in telegram is amazing. especially when viewed from the IRC side of the bridge
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, let's start with this.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I implore you to read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Insults and attacks is not how we solve issues here. Pushing for A/V calls that we later post to Youtube is not how we solve issues.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Implore whom? (I guess you meant to tag @profetik777 or PM him?)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, he wants this public it's going to be public. In the community.
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You seem to come at us with a premise that the marketing team is still facing the same situation that you did when you joined. But we've come a long way in those six months.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Apt get with UT or no?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @alan_morford, strongly not recommended
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, Consent is the keyword
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, You can, but I wouldn't recommend.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> I didn't know I was recorded but hey I told him what I think. It is not write with him posted that conversation with Flo at all
<tgBot> <dohbee> @alan_morford, if you want CLI tools a plain chroot is pretty easy to set up for it. If you want GUI X11 apps, libertine is the best way right now.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @lastdon82, Right*
<tgBot> <JoeRess> I thought the conversation was just him and Simon and that Simon knew that he was being recorded
<tgBot> <dohbee> @lastdon82, if you mean the forum thread, I think Florian wouldn't mind were it a more respectful video and not skipping all over things to be a one sided faeces flinging vid. the forum is public after all
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @dohbee, Get u
<tgBot> <dohbee> @JoeRess, Nick joined in after a few minutes while it was already recording. Nick was referring to the previous video about the forum post
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let's leave all of that aside for one moment, and get to the bottom of it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The marketing team is not shackled.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> I made it clear marketing strategy is key for funding
<tgBot> <dohbee> indeed
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Currently I am good with what we have going
<tgBot> <dohbee> marketing is not really a major issue for ubports at the moment
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's chugging along just fine
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Correct, but that doesn't mean that we don't have a team working on it. With people who love what we do.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @dohbee, I agree
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, I did point that out and asked if he had an issue with Wayne being incharge
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Right. And even if that was just a few devs who set aside some time for doing marketing bits, that would still be fine.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @dohbee, That point was also raised. I believe in dev guys handling marketing as well if they have the exposure
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway, i'm off to pub. might pop in from the phone to see what happens
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @dohbee, 🍺
<tgBot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2, how were you manipulated? i gave you ample time to speak, plug your stuff, and you raised great points.
<tgBot> <profetik777> @JoeRess, He did, asked him to give me a sec to fire up OBS.
<tgBot> <johangm90> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/3uslyVYX/file_3364
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @profetik777 I've been instructed by staff members above my level in the Ubuntu organization to take small steps to restrict this discourse until the Community Council is able to take a better decision based on how it has played out. I'm sorry, and I hope you'll understand that this one is out of my control.
<tgBot> <Jameshjacksonjr> @lastdon82, Correct save marketing for when we get carrier sold devices
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Drop it for now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We can revisit when things are cooler
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Hey look at that http://cdimage.ubports.com/clicks/
<tgBot> <alan_morford> All the work I did and there they are. Lol
<tgBot> <Jameshjacksonjr> 2018 feels like the year we will have devices for the masses at carriers world wide
<tgBot> captain_roof was added by: captain_roof
<tgBot> <Optimus9650> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZA79w8H6/file_3364
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @captain_roof! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> M4rtijn was added by: M4rtijn
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hi @M4rtijn
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/grVwEpM0/file_3365.webp
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @M4rtijn! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <M4rtijn> Thanks guys, i'm allready reading :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Simon Quigley has been welcomed. Does anyone else want to welcome Simon Quigley? Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Do we have a proper SVG of this robot btw.?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/kpi4w9gQ/file_3367
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Waldbursche
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I can make one.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/GLvw3A23/file_3369.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Unity8 desktop, now with mirror 0.29 :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, Mir not mirror :P
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, OMG OMG OMG!!! now i want that! :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but i am not sure how to remove 0.26 and install 0.29 :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> because besides mir there are other packages that needs compiled against 0.29? qtmir and stuff?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> don't know "(
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, Pushing the install script now
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Pushed :) just run the enable-mir0.29.sh script
<tgBot> <Michele> @mariogrip, sorry, but I didn't understand very well what it is... is it a different thing from yunit, right?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, muhahaha! thanks! :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> now i haz to make another videoh :D
<tgBot> <Javacookies> that's the redsigned terminal! I want that :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the one with 0.26 is already old wololo
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUxVdURZdRk
<tgBot> <Javacookies> can you also try out unity8 stuffs like workspace switcher and windowing stuffs? :D I'm asking too much LOL
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not sure with workspaces is in this version of unity8
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I also fixed xapps :) but now quzilla will start in xmir
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> wohooo :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/rtNQZ0mk/file_3371.jpg
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/4WrLDn6P/file_3372.svg
<tgBot> <Michele> @Waldbursche, hey, it isn't a vectorial image...
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @popescu_sorin, I was actually asking Marius :P … but that was just a rhetorical request... LOL
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip shouldn't be xenial_-_mir29 in the script? https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools/blob/master/enable-mir0-29.sh
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> after running the script i'm still on 0.26 :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> line 16: echo "deb http://repo.ubports.com/ xenial_-_mir26 main" » /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubports.list
<tgBot> Mr_Doge was added by: Mr_Doge
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> Heyy
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome back Mr Doge
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> Thanks...🐶
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Anything we can help with?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Stereofont, Just building the halium rn, soon i'll need help
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> When i'll come to the ub part
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I thought placing UT on top was easy😂 Outside my pay grade though 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Remind people which device?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Waldbursche, Thanks, but it seems this is just a pixel graphic embedded in a SVG... 😆😅
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Does anyone know where that picture originated? Who made it? He should have a proper SVG or at least a AI file or stuff
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Wayne or Jan should be able to help
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/LNkrnx6M/file_3374.jpg
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> Hi, I read that UBports only supports click and html5 app in thr future. I hope it's still possible to pack a C++/QML app into a click package? I only found click tutorials with QML-only apps...
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> MUHAHAHAHA! it works! @mariogrip
<tgBot> <Michele> @DylanVanAssche, yeah it's possible with c++
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> Oh okay, since heavy lifting with QML will be super slow
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DylanVanAssche, In the future, snaps, appimages and flatpaks also. That is my understanding
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> As long as C++/QML combo stays supported I'm happy. If I want to develop cross-platform apps between SFOS and UT I need C++/QML
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DylanVanAssche, If you are not in the OpenStore group I suggest you join
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> I'm not, I will try to find it, thanks!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The link is on the uAppexplorer page
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://open.uappexplorer.com/telegram
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @peternerlich, Sorry, wrong file 🙈
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/waGQAWY1/file_3375.svg
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @peternerlich, I don't know
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Waldbursche, Cannot check it atm, how did you get it?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> did you create it yourself?
<tgBot> <Michele> @Waldbursche, but did you vetrorialize that by yourself from the png?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Yes, I'm created it myself from png. I don't know, who has the original of this.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> because I tried to let inkscape automatically approximate a vector image from the png but it turned out cluttered and unusable for repurposing or changing stuff
<tgBot> <Javacookies> system updates is now back in 16.04 images but it still doesn't work? On my Nexus 5, I'm still still in r172 and doesn't detect new updates. I think r174 is the latest
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @peternerlich, Yes, it is so. We should have the original file of this graphic. But i don't know, who this owns
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Probably should be some fairly tight controls on usage, since it is our logo?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @Stereofont, You are over committing..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @technicalbird, For sure, no guarantees. Nobody knows how it will turn out. In principle, any of those might be included. It is a question of how much 'desktopness' there will be, as UT 16.04 matures
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Stereofont, Thats why i asked here a few days before for it is okay? And i asked Marius.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It is about 'brand identity' so it should be protected against misuse at least
<tgBot> alenicoli was added by: alenicoli
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome Alessandro! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also check out https://t.me/ubportsitaliano
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Stereofont, Strong rules makes difficult to find users which help to creat new things. Its my opinion.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Waldbursche, The stickers were great. I think there should be a simple method go get permission but that permission should always be necessary.  Others may see it differently of course
<tgBot> <peternerlich> maybe sticking 'ubports' on it would already help prevent misuse, because one can easier search for a name than for an image to get the context
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH1x51w76Uw
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> mir 0.29 muh better
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yKFg26th/file_3376
<tgBot> <Javacookies> how is it better?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> bug fixes
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and initial support for wayland clients
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i haz to try that part
<tgBot> <Javacookies> cool! will it land soon in 16.04 UBports images? :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> mir 0.29? it's already on ubports repos
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not sure when on the phone )
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Stereofont, Mi 4, and RN4
<tgBot> fide_gr was added by: fide_gr
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> I have a doubt. @popescu_sorin and @mariogrip whit witch gpu/driver are running mir. Is possible use Wayland support in actual ecosystem to run mir, or is need it, specially support to mir in gpu drivers?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Stereofont, I agree 👍
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> Just noticed it now
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> Cant edit OSM with the browser now
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> It was possible before
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @fide_gr! Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <anpok> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, you mean whether mir requires special driver support
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, i am using an intel cpu but i don't know how low level stuff works, probably using mesa whatever that is on desktop, and wayland is just a protocol, like a XML with text in it
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<tgBot> <dohbee> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, Foss drivers should mostly work
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/mir-architecture/467
<tgBot> <anpok> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez mir has a platform driver ABI - so you could support arbitrary ways to transfer graphics from clients to the compositor
<tgBot> <anpok> on Foss drivers the implementation uses dma buf fd and fd passing .. and kms on the server.. yeah there used to be drivers that could not do that in the past.. but we fixed the relevant ones upstream
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Wayland/wenston not is the equivalent to mir/miral?
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @anpok, Yes driver support specific to mir windows server/composer
<tgBot> <dohbee> proprietary nvidia drivers won't work
<tgBot> <dohbee> i havn't tried it on my amd card
<tgBot> <dohbee> intel is known to work generally (some much newer, or much older chips, may have issues)
<tgBot> <dohbee> (poulsbo doesn't work, for example)
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-2017-Recap
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere ^^ you might like that phoronix
<tgBot> Carlos was added by: Carlos
<tgBot> <Carlos> Hi, i'm carlos and i from Colombia. I'm a linux user
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Carlos, Hello Carlos. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Carlos, Have you got Ubuntu Touch? Where did you hear about us?
<tgBot> <Carlos> I want install ubuntu touch in a phon
<tgBot> <Carlos> But i dont know
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I suggest you join the Welcome Room. Click the button on the link
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @popescu_sorin, will this work on phones? 😁
<tgBot> <Carlos> Umm ok
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Carlos, If you make a Telegram username it is then possible to ping you and give invites
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Javacookies, this is for the desktop, installs the unity8-desktop-session and add the ubports repos
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> you need 16.04
<tgBot> <Javacookies> oh okay I see
<tgBot> <Alex> How to type CTRL+B in terminal of Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> "2017/12/30 18:13:42 Done pushing /home/turan/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubports-062c39ed2b8d510ba40a5a05ed4ca0ba0a22a9f274a006dafcdad9395b202160.tar.xz to device … 2017/12/30 18:13:42 Created ubuntu_command: /home/turan/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu_commands678562421 … 2017/12/30 18:13:42 Rebooting into recovery to flash"
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, it's also running qt 5.9 btw :)
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> stucks on here, phone shuts down and doesn't come back
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Alex, physical keyboard, or change the keyboard function keys type at left just above OSK
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> device is bq e4.5
<tgBot> <dohbee> @turanmahmudov, manually boot into recovery while plugged to usb? also, you used the correct --recovery-image with ubuntu-device-flash i presume?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, nice :D LTS
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=krillin —channel=ubports-touch/16.04/devel
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> the problem started after upgrading to 16.04
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> "adb reboot recovery" gives error: … "reboot failed: -1"
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> okay, went to recovery mode with "volume up"+"power" buttons
<tgBot> <dohbee> @turanmahmudov, default recovery image lacks adb support. you need the krillin recovery image which has adb, which gets passed to u-d-f with --recovery-image
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> --recovery-image=krillin.img or what?
<tgBot> <dohbee> http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-krillin.img
<tgBot> <dohbee> is the image you need
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Ooooo
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Popescu, we love you :)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @popescu_sorin, Isn't this Unity8 thing similar to what has been done by Yunit team?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> Thanks a lot :)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> BTW, Greaaaatttt!!!!!
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> changes in keyboard-component aren't included in 16.04 )
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> Instagraph works smoother in 16.04 than 15.04 :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> @turanmahmudov, yeah, work is being done to get the 16.04 builds up to parity with the 15.04 builds
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @dohbee, I hope I will see soon :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Can I insstall in my S3 mini?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @TronFortyTwo, it looks like but instead on working together they splitted lol
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> and I want to make a comment about the last "anbox thing". I think bringing android app support to ubuntu touch is not good for developers. I am working hard on my apps (ubuntu clients for android apps) to bring more features. After android app support users would use android versions instead of mine
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> I would stop developing for ubuntu if users start to use android apps
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @turanmahmudov, That is not the intention but it is a risk. We need to support UT developers like you very strongly. Doing that must be a priority for 2018. Thank you for your efforts 😍
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, No working port so far afaik
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, 😿😿
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (I was just kidding..)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Samsung devices with Exynos. Got S3 to boot but no GUI
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, S3 Mini was a suspicious choice 😂
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Stereofont, Thank you :)
<tgBot> <anpok> @turanmahmudov, Thats the reason canonical never officially invested in anbox... or in using the inofficial chrome port to support android
<tgBot> <anpok> @turanmahmudov a native application will always feel better and work better..
<tgBot> <mimecar> but user would use Android apps instead Ubuntu Touch apps
<tgBot> <anpok> I wonder if it will be possible to do any cross-application communication with applications running inside anbox ..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @anpok, There is community here. It isn't just about technical matters
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @anpok, you mean other than using tcp/ip ?
<tgBot> <anpok> yes... I mean everything around content hub..
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> maube using linux fifo? I mean if anbox is similar to sudo, service inside anbox could frite to fifo and service in UT outside of the container could be reading it, Theoretically
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or using filedb in a folder on anbox that is mounted with —bind switch from outside of andbox
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but I imagine that if there were 2 services one in UT another in anbox, they could just talk to each other via a socket
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I would still definitely use native apps even if Anbox is out especially if the native app is great like your apps ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 698x467) https://irc.ubports.com/DtmTqDnU/file_3378.jpg hmm I wonder what marius is up to
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Well there was a early alpha port in 2013 or so
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Javacookies, thanks :) but official Instagram app gives more features than mine, thats why users would use it, not mine
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> I only make ubuntu touch clients of android apps
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, UBports_archaeology 😎
<tgBot> <Flohack> @turanmahmudov, Not all features of Android will be available, so some Apps might not run at all ;)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @turanmahmudov, well you have a point,it's definitely a risk
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @UniversalSuperBox, Must be something good
<tgBot> <Javacookies> maybe they should make anbox available but make it work but not too good so users won't use it always 😁
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> #abandon_android
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Flohack, I hope so )
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Emulators are always messy and more limited than the 'real thing'
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a discussion that was hashed, and rehashed, and rehashed. In the end, this was the decision we made.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> If you like Android, change to Android.
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Javacookies, 😆
<tgBot> <immanuelsamuel> Hey guys where do I ask for feature requests regarding browser and accelerometer api
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It should widen the pool of app developers, which will move things in a positive direction
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @immanuelsamuel, https://github.com/ubports/webbrowser-app
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @turanmahmudov, you know what? I created an Instagram account just to test your app...I now use it for following hot chx, LOL
<tgBot> <Mark> @turanmahmudov, That would be a pity. The introduction of Wine never stopped Linux and associated FOSS from being further developed so perhaps Anbox will, in the longer run, merely be a useful additional tool. I might, rarely, want to be able to access an Android app where no alternative is currently available but I chose a phone that runs Linux for a reason (or for several reasons) so I am very unlikely to stop using and stop supporting UT because of 
<tgBot> 'novelty add on' ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> When you cross the road you may be knocked down by a bus but that doesn't mean never cross the road
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @UniversalSuperBox, the decision was made without asking to developers
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> anbox would be available anyways sooner or later for sure
<tgBot> <Stereofont> #NoveltyAddonBox 🤡
<tgBot> <Javacookies> we won't know its effect until anbox is out for quite some time....actually my apps will be the first ones to be obsolete when the bad thing happens 😂
<tgBot> <mimecar> With Andbox you increase the number of users and lose programmers. That decision has been made and must be accepted, but that does not mean I think it is a good idea.
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Javacookies, I also reactivated my account to test the app :D I also made a tinder client for ubuntu, while I was testing i met a girl there and we're together now 😆 ubuntu power 😆
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 448x512) https://irc.ubports.com/WhT6mUE7/file_3349
<tgBot> <Javacookies> no way! 😆 but you haven't even released it yet?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @turanmahmudov, The Director of Marketing should be told about this 😎
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> New programmers will come to support UT too.. you never know
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Mark, linux + wine and ubuntu + anbox are different things
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, Yes, I think so. There will be less distance to travel
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @mimecar, 👍
<tgBot> <milkor73> @mimecar, 👍
<tgBot> <mimecar> Being able to use Android apps, a programmer would make an Android app and use it on Android and Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <Javacookies> good thing I don't develop my for anyone...it's just really for my own use so I won't be affected regardless of what happens 😝
<tgBot> <mimecar> To attract programmers you need applications to work on Ubuntu Touch but also on the desktop.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @mimecar, Indeed. Thats why developing for UT native will be an incentive
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mimecar, Agreed. That will come in the medium term. We will need to fill the gap in the short term
<tgBot> <mimecar> One possibility would be to be able to program Ubuntu Touch applications using desktop applications (Qtcreator).
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Javacookies, no I haven't
<tgBot> <mimecar> At the moment, using the Ubuntu Touch SDK is not a good idea for application support.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> it will really be a good incentive especially if apps written for Ubuntu Touch can be snapped and run on any desktop distro that supports snappy
<tgBot> <mimecar> Even if they are not Snap packages
<tgBot> <mimecar> You need to be able to program a complex application without spending more time on the SDK than on code.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yes of course 🙂 but for dependencies like the UT toolkit, snap would be better
<tgBot> <Flohack> From anbox to snaps, we will have to make decisions, and every time somebody will be unhappy. But thats how life goes.
<tgBot> <mimecar> @Flohack, that's true
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @turanmahmudov, then you should, I would definitely create a tinder account although I'm not even a bit interested with it 😂
<tgBot> <Mark> @turanmahmudov, I'm sure that is true from a technical point of view. Surely from a user perspective both are simply a way to safely run software from a different OS on our Linux devices?
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> Hi guis i am new to this project and have not yet an overview how the structure of this community is setup .. i recognized some  .. lets say bad vibrations a few hours ago .. and while browsing the 34c3 play list i came across this talk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVdRMQsMkgc … I havent seen it compleetly yet nor am i aware of all the implicit groups and motivations here. So i dont meant to step on someones toes but maybe this talk and the 
<tgBot> informations are halpfull in a way 😉 have a good evening
<tgBot> <Flohack> I need Anbox for carsharing in Vienna. Cant have my own car, and they stopped the normal webpage. So for me it will help a lot
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Whichever path we take, we must manage risks, not ignore them. Risks are normal. We just have to walk around the hole, not step straight into it
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, I agree yes. But we have to learn this. Amateurs are not used to riskbased mgmt of projects
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, 10000%
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Flohack I need whatsapp for years, but I didn't ignore ubuntu and didn't go to use android for it
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> with anbox users would use whatsapp on it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> And thats a bad thing how?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> and no one will develop any whatsapp client for ubuntu
<tgBot> <Flohack> @turanmahmudov, Yes the userbase we have is not going back to android I think
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @turanmahmudov, That can never happen anyway,  even if a developer wanted to
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Flohack, I also understand this, and I can imagine it will anyway sooner or later someone else would try to bring Anbox to UT. Much better if Marius can take care about it.
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> This one must be for @mariogrip https://github.com/userj/say-ubuntu
<tgBot> <Flohack> Roflmao!
<tgBot> <milkor73> I can also see big impact in many IT news regarding the Anbox announcement
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> anyway I just wanted to share my thought :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @turanmahmudov, It is not a negative thing to share and discuss genuine concerns. It makes us stronger and better prepared
<antonlan> @tuhranmhttp://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/ubuntu-touch/ahmudov my oppinion is most these users, who use ubports would when they have the chance to use native apps for ubports, only until this is so they use android apps with anbox
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Mark, wine is not really a good comparison. it's not a vm that runs windows apps. it's something that has to independently implement every API call in specific ways for apps to work correctly. hence, many apps do not work correctly
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, could make it run slower to save battery ;)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> or apps will only work by request 😝
<tgBot> <dohbee> only whatsapp, snapchat, and tinder will work
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> until some 14years old kid comes and hack anbox to run faster
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Either way, it would have happened
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <dohbee> meh
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yay! Mir is "working" on VirtualBox now!
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Flohack, Same for me for parking in the tolled places in my municipality, they will never release the API of that app for anything different from Android and IOS.
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> I get API with mitmproxy
<tgBot> <DylanVanAssche> Mitmproxy or Charles Proxy reveals this in seconds. Also the Chrome/Firefox Developer tools can do the trick :) I got already all the API calls of the new Tinder webapp ^^
<tgBot> <xreactx> Anyone know what broke the OnePlus One keyboard on ubp-16.04?
<tgBot> <dohbee> broke?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xreactx, It isn't really 'broken’. The car didn't leave the factory yet!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 📵
<tgBot> <dohbee> @xreactx, If you mean there are troubles with it appearing when tapping on entry fields, it's probably just old bugs (all of the fixes that went into the 15.04 builds aren't in the 16.04 builds yet)
<tgBot> Thomas was added by: Thomas
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Thomas, Welcome Thomas! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <xreactx> @dohbee, Gotchya
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Fsv07829/file_3380.jpg
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> Any help?
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> I have oneplus one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Select device manually > Oneplus One
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> Not working
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> Nothing happens when I click on select manually
<tgBot> psychoalternative was added by: psychoalternative
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Beingmishra, What are you trying to install?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @psychoalternative, Hello Virali and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <psychoalternative> hi guys
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> @Stereofont, Ubuntu touch on my Oneplus one aka bacon
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Beingmishra, 15.04?
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> @Stereofont, Whatever version installer installs
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Beingmishra, 😂
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/xcGJ00i0/file_3382.jpg When tried as administrator
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Beingmishra, Please join the Welcome Room. Click the button in the new member greeting
<tgBot> <psychoalternative> guys, can i install ubuntu touch on unsupported device? can i compile it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @psychoalternative, With difficulty (lots) but only by building a Halium port first
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Beingmishra click here pls https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Which device are you thinking about?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Ru
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> @milkor73, Downloaded the installer from that page 😔
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Beingmishra, Follow us there and we will help you with the installation
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Beingmishra, The Welcome Room link is also there
<tgBot> oxxxygen was added by: oxxxygen
<tgBot> <jonny> Hi Anton
<tgBot> <milkor73> @oxxxygen, Hello Anton and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <oxxxygen> Hi all =)
<tgBot> Ram_rdb was added by: Ram_rdb
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Ram_rdb, Hello Ram and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Hi! Happy new year! Somebody know how to increase the font sizeof ubports ubuntu phone?
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I use a bq E5 and the fonts are too small..
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xreactx, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/395 it's a know bug
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, UTtweaktool?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, I've patch for that btw
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (fixing audioflingerglue crash)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @turanmahmudov, Just to add my opinion on it. Sailfish OS has android support btw, seems to work for them. But my opinion is that, we are kinda "stuck". The fact is that we wont get any apps like Whatsapp anytime soon (or at all), this means we will not get users, and without users we wont get those "popular" apps that people really depend on. and this is an atempt to break this endless loop. Native will always be faster, smoother, better, less
<tgBot> battery hungry, uses less power and in overall much better, and some apps might not straght up not work.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, oh! :D
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, But you'll have to wait for new year.. I don't have access to my laptop till 2
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (in exchange for libcompat fixes :P)
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Thanks,Lionelb
<tgBot> <mariogrip> sounds works in general, but it also uses some old pulse.pa from vivid (since we use the same device rootfs)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> so that's why it's super broken now :P
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but just on bacon and FP2
<tgBot> <milkor73> @mariogrip, Thanks for your words, very important.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, I checked in there. I can't see a solution. We have no Accessibilty options. Something to add to the long list
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @exar_kun im looking at you! https://github.com/userj/say-ubuntu
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, You mean that the system font is too small?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @mariogrip, Looolll
<tgBot> <xreactx> @mariogrip, Can you PM me?
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Lionelb, i installed UTTweak tool but did not find an option to increase fonts... :-)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jyoti, Sorry. I suggested it without checking. Maybe someone here has an idea
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Ok. Thanks, anyway :-)
<tgBot> Paktosan was added by: Paktosan
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Paktosan, welcome
<tgBot> <Paktosan> Thanks! Came here from a link in the Yunit group.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Paktosan, Hello Julian and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Paktosan, Ahah. Did you hear about the Unity 8 demo?
<tgBot> <Paktosan> Exactly.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Did you see the YouTube video?
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @mariogrip, 😅
<tgBot> berchio was added by: berchio
<tgBot> <Ram_rdb> Anyone owns a bacon here?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @berchio, Hello David and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <berchio> Hi!
<tgBot> <berchio> Anyone building Desktop Apps Scope?
<tgBot> Dion was added by: Dion
<tgBot> <berchio> Or is it possible to reenable the Ubuntu Store?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Dion, Hello Dion. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I thought there was someone doing that...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhdouglass, do you remember?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Desktop apps scope
<tgBot> <Flohack> @berchio, No the store will close in 1 week or so
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh that's end of the year already
<tgBot> <Dion> @Flohack, Why is it be closed soon?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, shit time goes by really fast
<tgBot> <Dion> @Flohack, Why will it be closed soon?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dion, Erm because Canonical has dropped the support in last April? =) And they made a promise to keep it open until end of year
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The OpenStore is not affected
<tgBot> <berchio> It is possible to extract the scope from the store before it closes?
<tgBot> <anpok> which scope?
<tgBot> <berchio> Desktop apps
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> libertine
<tgBot> <Dion> @Flohack, What do you think UBports would do without the store?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @berchio, Stefano Vergenassi may done
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Dion, The OpenStore is not affected, it is our primary app store
<tgBot> <berchio> @milkor73, Is he on here?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He might be out being merry right now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zRIdcc02/file_3385.webp
<tgBot> <Dion> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dion, Hmm time for you to catch up with the news, we got openstore, where we placed already a lots of popular Apps, and people are very happy with it. Its a good replacement for the old store
<tgBot> <Flohack> And yes, there was a copy of other stuff made, but without the consent of the original authors we cannot just publish it
<tgBot> <Flohack> If you find the author and he wants his stuff still around we can put it there ^^
<tgBot> <Dion> I will look in what it gets.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @berchio, David, what is thing that you want to achieve by having that scope?
<tgBot> Henrik was added by: Henrik
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Henrik, Hello Henrik. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <berchio> @Stereofont, Launch xorg programs?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hi Henrik
<tgBot> <Henrik> Hi everyone!
<tgBot> <berchio> @Flohack, Who has the copy?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @berchio, I think @sverzegnassi ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Henrik, Have you got Ubuntu Touch Henrik? btw. Dutch?  Norwegian?
<tgBot> <berchio> @Flohack, Wrote to him, thanks
<tgBot> <Henrik> @Stereofont, Not yet, I just read about it. I thought it was discontinued, but you still seem to be pretty active here. I'm from Germany btw.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We have a group for that too 😎
<tgBot> <Henrik> Oh cool, thanks for the link!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Henrik, Jonatan's article?
<tgBot> <Henrik> @Stereofont, No idea, tbh. I basically stumbled across the website of ubports while looking for an alternative mobile OS. Heard of the UbuntuTouch project before, though.
<tgBot> <Dion> I have BQ Aquaris M10 FHD Ubuntu edition. There is nothing developing on it. And it is worse that the Ubuntu Touch SDK is outdated and buggy.
<tgBot> <Dion> I have not used it for few months.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Canonical dropped it but it is improved a lot since and there are ambitious plans for 2018
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, we're rapidly moving toward Clickable as the only way to develop apps.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Where you can use whatever IDE or text editor you want
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2017/12/30/ubuntu-touch-lebt-und-stellt-android-apps-in-aussicht/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Henrik, are you thinking about getting a compatible phone? Maybe you have one?
<tgBot> <Henrik> Sounds great! Is there any way yo get involved? My phone is most definitely not compatible (Verne's Apollo Lite from a Chinese manufacturer). How hard would it be to port UbTouch over? Kernel source is at least available for my phone. Or would it be better to get a new one?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Halium porting is by no means easy, and you'd need sources for the Device tree as well. Sad state of things.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Henrik, Horribly difficult. Probably impossible
<tgBot> <Stereofont> New 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Or used…
<tgBot> <Stereofont> OPO seems a sound and inexpensive choice right now
<tgBot> <Henrik> Too bad. ^^' … Then I'll have a the look at the currently supported phones. Thanks for the tip!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Henrik, You heard that Anbox is coming?
<tgBot> <Henrik> @Stereofont, Haven't heard about it but it seems to be interesting.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Transport and parking apps are unlikely to be available natively ever, so it should solve that problem for you
<tgBot> <Henrik> Do I understand correctly that one would be able to run android apps on UBports with Anbox?
<tgBot> <Dion> Will UBports foucs OS and SDK on Intel and/or AMD devices basically?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Henrik, Not all. Not every one perfectly. Quite a lot of functionality though
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bC4OdGFN/file_3390.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9yJ9IbDH/file_3392.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/wJGCmmTW/file_3391.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Dion, Hmm? The OS runs on Android hardware, mostly. The SDK has been neglected, but there are tutorials to setting up a development environment. Would you like one?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, most things use grid units to specify everything, including font size. `export GRID_UNITS=16` or such in your ~/.profile to adjust font size
<tgBot> <Dion> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes Sure give me information
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, 👍 Many thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Dion, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @popescu_sorin, Are instructions already public?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TronFortyTwo, No, those were the screenshots that Marius shared
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ^^
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> oh whatever😂
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think anbox uses SDL for the graphic/input stuff?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and then there is the backend stuff
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> geeky stuff
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @popescu_sorin, Kris did you install 16.04 dev?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i did on fp2, a month ago?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but i'm on stable now
<tgBot> <lastdon82> ok
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @popescu_sorin, teasing us badly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also that's not Kris
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @popescu_sorin, 15.04?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 15.04 ota3
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> same on m10 tablet
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> still have to update the mx4 from canonical image
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or i will just box the phone :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i kinda like to keep it as original
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mr_Doge, Pavlov's dog?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @popescu_sorin, ok same here on pro5 amd m10
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the mx4 was from canonical
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @popescu_sorin, both my pro5 and m10 are from canonical
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> nice :D
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Is 16.04 devel on M10 working suitable?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's probably good enough to install and send bug reports :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it will be more interesting to see who can fix all them bugs
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Is flashing without wipe working?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't see why flashing without wipe wouldn't work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> To my knowledge, yes it works
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But, just like reinstalling the OS on your computer, back up your important data first
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I test it now. Who cares. It is the last day before the year is going down 😅
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @UniversalSuperBox, Thats right.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Waldbursche, i did flash without wipe on both my bq m10 and pro5. I did backup though just incase
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 800x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/uhKf8RDY/file_3394.jpg Okay, I'm on.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Now i try to register the telegram app. I gave in my telephon number and confirm. But no code generated. Whats wrong?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hm.. telegram will send you a code via SMS or as a message if you have telegram on another deive (i think)
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I know. But on the screen the wheel is rotating and nothing happens
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Reboot makes not better
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm amazed you got that far :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> at least telegram is starting on 16.04
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> The wifi settings are empty 😵
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> 16.04 don't work good. Any app crashed by trying to open. Only TG and sytemsettings going to open.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Should i flash again?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have a feeling this is due to not wiping
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You should be able to go back to 15.04 at this point.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I should don't try to stay in16.04?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you want to keep your data, you could go back to 15.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Otherwise, I'm willing to bet that things would start working if you wipe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's still not perfect
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I haven't data to keep on m10
<tgBot> <dohbee> i have a feeling wiping wouldn't really help
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Okay, i try it 😅
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> It's weekend. I'm cool 🤓😅
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/9BFMWF2g/file_3395.mp4
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> awawi was added by: awawi
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @awawi, Hello Amin. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <awawi> Ok thank
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Waldbursche, Same problem. I flashed with wipe.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Screen rotation don't work
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Open Store shows non content
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Gallery and Browser app crashed, when i try to open it
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @awawi, What is your first language Amin?
<tgBot> <dohbee> not sure what's up with store
<tgBot> <dohbee> the default installed apps shouldn't crash on start though, that's a bit odd
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @mariogrip, 👍
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @Waldbursche neither file manager is working on nexus 5 with 16.04/devel r174, nor phone app nor messaging app
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Okay
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> I mean when I opened them the screen became white and no way to interact with these app
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> same here
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2CWKE3vB/file_3396.deb
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> on the other side, respect last week end, TG can open, but, as you said, I can't receive sms
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> install that package and at least the filemanager will work again ;)
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> question: I opened the term app and the default location of the user is "/usr/share/click/preinstalled/" ... why?
<tgBot> <dohbee> It's a preinstalled app
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yes, that's an ugly behaviour like many others :) You can switch back to old default typing … ```cd ~```
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> But I bet you knew that ;)
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> yep, I understand, but why not /home/phablet as usual
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> That's a good question 🤔
<tgBot> <dohbee> Apps don't get installed to home either way
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Also the Filemanager doesn't start from ~
<tgBot> <dohbee> But because they are part of the default image, they go in rootfs
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Maybe the global information, where ~ is, got lost (dirmodel ?) or can't be read in former way.
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> no, @dohbee, correct, but for any user normally the "starting path" should be his $HOME/
<tgBot> <dohbee> Oh. I misread your question
<tgBot> <dohbee> Not sure why cwd is wrong
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> thanks @nfsprodriver your lib file allows me see the directories in the phablet's home, but not the ircontent
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> surprisingly uRadio works fine ... almost better in 16.04 than in 15.04 (@malditobastardo)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> ircontent = hidden files? Yes it really seems that xenial has different file system handling yet.
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> ircontent = their content
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> sorry
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> even though I enabled the visualization of hidden files, it doesn't work either
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> it is curious: I enabled GPS ubication and the Time&Date setting doesn't get it; ok , no problem: I used the location search and it affirms that Barcelona is UTC+0, which is not correct, since it shoud be UTC+1 as today
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Before you use the system-settings time prefs, you should run … ```sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata``` … and select your time zone so your hard-and sorfware clock get synced again. That gets lost switching the channel.
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> ok, it sounds much better now
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @stefanomelchior, uRadio forever! best UT native app
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> ... but, i tried to set time and date automatically and the app crashed and the system looped, so that I needed to power it off with the power button, and to restart it again with that button
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am tempted to try 16.04 but right now I am depending on uMatriks to be in touch with my family members
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yep, xenial is in very early state. But I think, we shouldn't bomb the group with what's not working. We should create a ticket on github I think.
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> corret @nfsprodriver
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @malditobastardo uMatriks seems to work (at least I tried to chat with a botand it answered)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @stefanomelchior, Great to know, thank you Stex :)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/398
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Interested to help testing Ubuntu Touch 16.04? Join the QA-Team! … @ubports_qa_team … t.me/ubports_qa_team … Read https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/about/process/issue-tracking.html to find out how we work.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Thanks @neothethird !
<tgBot> <neothethird> haha, you were actually just talking about this, didn't even see that 🙈
<tgBot> Murli5000 was added by: Murli5000
#ubports 2017-12-31
<tgBot> Alice was added by: Alice
<tgBot> <dohbee> hmm
<tgBot> Robyn Morvis was added by: Robyn Morvis
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, You should be looking at him..
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Robyn Morvis, Hello @Murli5000  , Alice and Robyn and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<lotuspsychje> hey guys, i wish you all a great 2018 and tnx for the good work on ubports!!
<lotuspsychje> keep up the spirit
<tgBot> fireplay was added by: fireplay
<lotuspsychje> welcome fireplay
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @fireplay, Welcome Akshay! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <unknown> @Stereofont, Why did you change your newcomer message - I love the old one 😜🙈
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I use three for variety 😎
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I know this isn't particularly relevant for Ubuntu Touch, but is anyone a Gnome expert?
<tgBot> k was added by: k
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @k, Hello K. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <k> thanks!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Have you got Ubuntu Touch K? What first language btw?
<tgBot> <k> No, I use android, my first language is italian
<tgBot> <k> I just saw the youtube video documenting your progress with unity8 and mir 0.29
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/ubportsitaliano
<tgBot> <k> I think the architectural design is solid
<tgBot> <k> and I like the UI 🙂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @k, Great. It is experimental but it will progress
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Strange that we are suddenly desktop people 😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, We are convergent people never forget this ^^
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Flohack, Spin-off of Divergent? Convergent! 😂
<tgBot> <k> I donated and I hope I'll find a way to be helpful (eg, in testing/translating) so that the project will get less "experimental" both on desktop and mobile
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Tomorrow the World! 🤗
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @k, Have you got a compatible phone or tablet?
<tgBot> <k> unfortunately no
<tgBot> <k> as of now 🙂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Right now,  OnePlusOne seems a good choice
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Cheap and capable
<tgBot> <k> got it
<tgBot> <Javacookies> if you want to try convergence,, Nexus 5 is a good choice ;)
<tgBot> <k> I'm a desktop person 🙂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 over-represented.  Selfishly, for testing, we need more OPO
<tgBot> <k> ok
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We have not even thought of 'desktop testing'. This is extremely new
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I'm just suggesting if he wants to test convergence 😅
<tgBot> <Javacookies> although I think OPO has more power but it has no external display support :(
<tgBot> <Flohack> cout
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol sry
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> A newer convergence device would be cool yeah
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> I'm back to 15.04 with my M10. There was no way to use 16.04 because no wifi und most of apps crashed after launch. I will try it soon.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Yes, we could have trouble later if all convergence testing is done on one device only
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Waldbursche, There is now an appeal for testers (everyone should join the News Channel) but for use, absolutely not
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Ubports as a New ubuntu flavor on desktop!
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Stereofont, I've seen it last night. Thank you.
<tgBot> <unknown> @Javacookies, So no chance to use convergence?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @unknown, you can use wireless (miracast) but it has ~100ms delay
<tgBot> Willy Weinmann was added by: Willy Weinmann
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Willy Weinmann, Hello Willy and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Willy Weinmann> @Stereofont, Thanks :)  Will look at it.
<tgBot> <unknown> @mariogrip, What about displaylink? As far as I know displaylink doesn't require hardware support
<tgBot> <anpok> there are multiple generations of display link chips .. the old ones have a basic open source drm driver .. iirc the newer ones not yet..
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> Hi, anyone running xenial image on Frieza?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Timo Leppiniemi, Ooh. Finnish group? ? 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I have Frieza but not looked at Xenial. Too soon, except for testing or curiosity
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> Yeah, just for curiosity. It is just a lot of work to get all back to working state if xenial does not work...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Apps don't open. OpenStore is empty
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> Ok, maybe I will wait
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 512x404) https://irc.ubports.com/QBdyxMCQ/file_3397
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> and what about Finnish group? Is there a one? :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, @samitormanen
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hehe not yet…
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There is Scandinavian but you belong more with Estonia 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We need a Finnish language captain
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> for sure, yes :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If you want to volunteer you are very welcome
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> That would be interesting. The issue is where to find time. Work takes a lot these days
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It is enough to be in a UBports Finnish group
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Finnish translation ideally
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Social, meet ups maybe
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> Hmm, maybe I will take a look
<tgBot> <Timo Leppiniemi> Can you share a link where can I find more info on this?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Can you make a username in Telegram please? Allows invites and pinging
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Go into Settings to do that
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> done, "tleppiniemi"
<tgBot> <k> the unity8-desktop-install-tools script needs to be fixed to also run apt update and apt upgrad after installing unity8-desktop-session-mir to avoid qml package versions mismatch on fresh 16.04 installations that make unity8 fail to load
<tgBot> <k> besides that, everything seems to work
<tgBot> <k> x11 apps work fine
<tgBot> <k> network configuration seems very limited, i'll explore multiple sound outputs configuration soon
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe desktop feedback needs to be in a separate strand from on-device?
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> Cool, what about BT, does it work?
<tgBot> <k> ok
<tgBot> <k> wait
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Interested to help testing Ubuntu Touch 16.04? Join the QA-Team! … @ubports_qa_team … t.me/ubports_qa_team … Read https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/about/process/issue-tracking.html to find out how we work.
<tgBot> <k> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/KpDeiuE8/file_3399.jpg Nautilus starts with a desktop support window
<tgBot> <k> The session should come with its own gsettings schema
<tgBot> <Willy Weinmann> @Stereofont, Well, I just tried 16.04 on my E5.... the only apps that started were camera and systems ettings and open store, but not the latter not showing any apps. Then the device turned off and I had to struggle to get it to work again. So after some struggling with the installer I'm downgrading to stable. Guess it's better to wait a bit with the E5 😜
<tgBot> <k> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false fixes the issue
<tgBot> raisnawaz was added by: raisnawaz
<tgBot> <k> @tleppiniemi, BT pairing from unity8 works, but it is not clear how to use it then (access files/contacts/send files to the phone, etc)
<tgBot> <raisnawaz> Hey, can I install ubtouch on my MT6580 chipset device?
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> ok, I have this keyboard shell for the tablet, just curious if it would work in current development version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Willy Weinmann, We need a system of reporting what works. Far more efficient than reporting what doesn't 😂
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> Google docs spreadsheet per device? Or something like that?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @raisnawaz, Sadly, that is impractical.  The device tree is closed proprietary.   BQ were able to do it but are bound by non-disclosure
<tgBot> <Alice> Hi all! I've been following the original project for a pretty long time and I think it's only fair I start getting involved now that I know a little bit more about Linux and programming. Is there a way that I could install ubports on an emulator to run on my desktop? I don't have a compatible device with me :/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alice, Welcome Alice. Many have asked a similar question. With Canonical walking away from the SDK we are actually in an even weaker position with emulation at the moment. That at least provided some app emulation
<tgBot> <Stereofont> For now, my suggestion would be a Nexus 7 tablet or if you can afford it and are in Europe, an M10 tablet
<tgBot> <Alice> Oh OK, I thought so, since I couldn't find a link to anything on the website. Is there any way I could try to port the project on my device (and others)? Is it at all similar to porting an android ROM or do I have to go deeper?
<tgBot> <mimecar> you can port the project on desktop with Ubuntu SDK
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Along with 16.04 we will recover ground on convergence
<tgBot> <mimecar> and later test the project on a real device
<tgBot> <Alice> Deeper into OS files and do more than just unlock my bootloader
<tgBot> <Alice> @mimecar, Thanks! I'll definitely try that when I get home
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alice, Much deeper, as the Android hardware interface is hardware specific
<tgBot> <Alice> Oh OK, it makes sense though
<tgBot> <mimecar> if you need documentation related with SDK installation or the basics of development
<tgBot> <mimecar> you can read this documentation https://www.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<tgBot> <mimecar> there's a virtual machine with all the tools already configured
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alice, I suggest you join OpenStore group if you want to delve deeper
<tgBot> <mimecar> @Stereofont can you paste the link?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @tleppiniemi Moroo! Mukava nähdä lisää suomalaisia täälläki! 😁👍
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> Kiitos :D Meikä on enempi sellanen taustapiru.
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> @samitormanen Aikanaan kun Canonical julkasi ubuntu touchin niin porttailin sen Samsung Noteen. Siitä asti on tullu seurattua miten homma kehittyy
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://open.uappexplorer.com/telegram
<tgBot> <mimecar> thanks 😉
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @tleppiniemi, Shifted Finnish to Lab1 😎
<tgBot> <Alice> Wait so does this have any link to open-store.net ? I'm confused
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @tleppiniemi Heh, ok. Sullahan on sitte osaamista jos kerta porttaaminen on tuttua. 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alice, It is the Telegram group for app programmers and related stuff
<tgBot> <Alice> Oh OK thanks
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> @samitormanen Ei se helppoa ollut. Aika hitokseen monta kertaa joutu kerneleitä hieromaan jne että sai tunkin buuttaamaan
<tgBot> <UchihaItachii> @Stereofont, Just sold ;_;
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> @Stereofont, Does OPO stands for Oneplus One
<tgBot> <DanChapman> yep
<tgBot> <Beingmishra> I have one
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sadly, Rahul is really struggling with the Windows installer. It just refuses to cooperate
<tgBot> Lomme was added by: Lomme
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lomme, Hello Lomme. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Are you from Pocket? 😎
<tgBot> <Lomme> No, I'm here out of interest in the ubports project 😅
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Lomme, It was an obscure Norwegian joke 🤓
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So have you got Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <Lomme> I had it, but because I need some apps that are not supported on Ubuntu touch I had to go back to Android sadly enough... But the news of the collaboration between Anbox and Ubuntu touch brought my interest back
<tgBot> <Stereofont> btw Lomme could you make a username in Telegram?  Allows invites and pings
<tgBot> <Stereofont> True for a lot of people I think. That is why it was done. It will take a bit of time before working versions are available
<tgBot> <lommeke> I know. But still, it got me excited!
<tgBot> <lommeke> And yeah, I just made a username 😊
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> What is your first language?
<tgBot> <lommeke> Dutch. I already got added to the Dutch UBports group
<lotuspsychje> lommeke: belgium or netherlands?
<tgBot> omicrono was added by: omicrono
<tgBot> <omicrono> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> welcome omicrono
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @omicrono, Hello Genii. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/P0xvcw1F/file_3400
<tgBot> <Markus> 😎
<tgBot> <lommeke> @lotuspsychje, Belgium
<lotuspsychje> lommeke: me too
<tgBot> <Callie_Cacophony> @lommeke, Me too!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Flohack, I'm gonna pm you my phone number to text me when you're ready to discuss it as I rarely come on telegram these days
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'll hop online when I get the text or if sleeping when I wake up
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Xorpad, Oki nice
<tgBot> <Xorpad> How do I start a private message?
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> the canonical is behind the development of Ubuntu touch along with ubports
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, Canonical does not develop Ubuntu Touch any more
<tgBot> vonThinkpadstein was added by: vonThinkpadstein
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> they could come back someday
<tgBot> <dohbee> right after half life 3 comes out
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, they helped a lot with the hand-off and are supportive of the goals, but they are no longer the drivers. Nor are they providing engineering directly to the project.
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> I liked to know that Ubuntu phone will run Android apps but here in Brazil The smartphone that the Ubuntu phone wheel is not sold here
<tgBot> <vonThinkpadstein> Hello everyone. Just starting to get interested in UBports. I'm running Sailfish OS (CM12.1 - SFOS 2.0.4.13) for almost a year now on my Nexus 5 as a daily runner. Did flash a custom build kernel into it so govenor scaling and lowering CPU voltage became possible to achive better battery life. This version of Sailfish suffered a lot of wakelocks from bluetooth which drained battery life massive. Currently my Nexus runs with average battery 
<tgBot> of 2 days. I was wondering how battery live comes along with UBports on the Nexus 5 ? Is it still bad or did it improve ?
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> I wanted a sdk + Ubuntu phone emulator to test the system inside the Ubuntu desktop and in the future bring to popular models in Brazil like Motorola Samsung Asus lg among others with a structure for installation and upgrade equal to Ubuntu desktop
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, "We are Convergent People" … "We are the Convergent People"  … "We Converge" (v) … "We are a Convergent People" (adj)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Xorpad, klick on my name and there should be a button
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> thank you
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @vonThinkpadstein, why don't to  you install the latest version of SFOS? 2.1.something? anyway, based on my experience I get battery drain on Ubuntu Touch. I am not sure though if it's a hardware problem or not. My Nexus 5 is 2nd hand and drains very fast in any OS I use although UT is the only one that drains battery even while not in use
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vonThinkpadstein, Hello Pascal. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I need to create a live USB. Made 1 before I wiped every drive I own but it failed and now I need an os installer media
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Lol
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Chromebook apparently doesn't have the basic tools needed to make a fat32 USB or mount a iso to extract it to the use
<tgBot> <Xorpad> USB
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I also can't do it with a crouton install and I don't have space to extract the iso to a local storage and move it to usb
<tgBot> <vonThinkpadstein> @Javacookies, That is an option, but newer versions of Sailfish OS on the Nexus 5 haven' t got (yet) android support. My current setup works like a charm. Development on the Nexus branch of SFOS is quit low, so apart from a few people there is a lot of DIY.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hey Pascal I just bought 2 of you from nVidia
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yesterday
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hey Will. You are not in OT 😀
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Sticker, 512x423) https://irc.ubports.com/UQAts5e9/file_3402
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, This
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Stereofont, Sorry
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @vonThinkpadstein, oh I see, I don't need android apps on sailfish so I didn't bother 😁 if it's not too much of a hassle,you can try Ubuntu Touch on your Nexus 5 and see if batter is okay or if you want try MultiROM setup ;)
<tgBot> <vonThinkpadstein> @Javacookies, oh I will definitely :)
<tgBot> <Paktosan> One question since I want to try it. What version of Ubuntu should I use this on? https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<tgBot> <Paktosan> My guess would be that I should use 16.04?
<tgBot> <jonny> @Paktosan, You should use the stable branch (currently only available on 15.04).
<tgBot> <Javacookies> Happy New Year to everyone applicable 😁
<tgBot> <Javacookies> Let's make 2018 the year of UBports! 😍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jonny, For the Unity 8 tryout, 16.04 on desktop
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies, agree!  the way 2017 ended 2018 is going to be absolutely amazing.  However, we should all plan to contribute more if we are going to realize our dreams.  We have great foundations but now the work begins.  No more waiting for other people (like Marius) to do everything.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Don't watch the community.  Be the community.  We can all help (I'm living proof)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I can't code.  I can't do much, but I do my best because I really, really want Ubuntu Touch to be in my whole family's pockets
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, Sounds like reggae
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, LOVE IT!  Thanks Joe.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i can feel it already....
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Make it happen, @exar_kun
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Paktosan, 16.04
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> Ubuntu touch OS 18.04
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> New version
<tgBot> <dohbee> not for some time
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> 😳
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> hey, i have one question about webapp creator...
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> is it possible to use https instead of http fro the URL?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> and how?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Thanks
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @UniversalSuperBox, ✊
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> @exar_kun, 18.04😭
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> @kristijantkalec, It's a parameter
<tgBot> <Javacookies> no need for 18.04.....a stable 16.04 would already be totally awesome
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/KbCxHrMT/file_3404.jpg
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> 😂😜
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Utiliser un accés en HTTPS?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Just mark that and it should do the magic?
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> Je pense que oui
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> Flashing version 6 from ubports-touch/16.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device frieza :)
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> i don know french, but presume it should work :)
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> thanks, will try :)
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> Obrigado👍
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @aldolinux80, Nop. Now it doesn't want to open the webapp
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> it shows the opening icon but then it closes itself...
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> hmm
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> after restart in opens the webapp
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> but for now I get the white page...
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> hmm...I think I know why...
<tgBot> <samzn> @gustavoarseniotkd, Tenho 2 telefones com Ubports
<tgBot> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/mr8q8oJ2/file_3405
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> because I have self signed ssl certificate and normaly browser asks me if I want to continue...
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> as a webapp it doesn't ask me
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> Qual marca
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> as today is a bit ackward day to work, I'll postpone this to some other day. If anybody has any idea, how to deal with this, please let me know. Thanks :)
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> (Photo, 1214x448) https://irc.ubports.com/t7CsvfGt/file_3407.jpg what do in this case?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> 2 cache , 2 userdata
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> 😁
<tgBot> <aldolinux80> @kristijantkalec, Same trouble with Mastodon.dremtech.fr
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> Xenial users, is there a way to rotate the UI?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @tleppiniemi, turn your screen upside down🙃
<tgBot> <tleppiniemi> 😆
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @aldolinux80 thanks
<tgBot> <Javacookies> how can I run native click qt apps to X instead of mir on the phone? is that possible?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, you mean via ssh forwarding of X DISPLAY?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> actually that's what I intend to do 😁
<tgBot> <Ringo Kätzel> i don't get any e mails from the ubport forum, whats wrong? O.o
<tgBot> <samzn> @Javacookies, Also kinda interested
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, then not really, no. the phone uses GLES instead of GL, so Qt is unhappy, and you can't have both the GLES and GL back-ends installed at the same time
<tgBot> <Javacookies> oh I see....it's okay, thanks! 😊
<tgBot> <dohbee> If you install the GL versions of the libs in a different prefix, you can force Qt to load from there, instead of using the system Qt libs, and then X forwarding will work fine
<tgBot> <Javacookies> hmmm.. I could try to try to do that 😀 but what would be the command to do it? you can't do it like x apps right? for example, "talaan" or "talaan.kugiigi" won't work unlike in xapps "gedit" is enough
<tgBot> <dohbee> ubuntu-app-launch <appid>
<tgBot> <dohbee> with the env set
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Mr_Doge, anyone ? here from docs
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Mr_Doge, what is `f2fs`?
<tgBot> <jeffangelion> @dohbee, It's a Flash-friendly File System
<tgBot> <jeffangelion> Cool thing
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @jeffangelion, this
<tgBot> <dohbee> is that fstab just the default?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @dohbee, yes.. unedited .. raw and crisp
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @kristijantkalec which type of web app? I know the ogra one doaesnt have the JavaScript prompts, are you using the normal web app container?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i guess it has both that way, so that the same fstab will work on devices that have f2fs partitions on ext4 partitions
<tgBot> <dohbee> ie, one mount will fail, and the other will succeed
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @mateosalta, Yes, I tried with the normal container. I'll try with the ogra one. Thanks 😀
<tgBot> <Paktosan> Someone knows what to do if the desktop-install-script fails with the following message? "unity8-desktop-session depends on unity8 but should not be installed"
<tgBot> <dohbee> i guess it says could there instead of should
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @gustavoarseniotkd, https://t.me/joinchat/ALdCegI_knZj301cCAbSMw
<tgBot> <dohbee> but sounds like some dependency issues perhaps
<tgBot> <Paktosan> Yeah, I freely translated that since the original output is in German. Here is the original: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: …  unity8-desktop-session : Hängt ab von: unity8 soll aber nicht installiert werden …                           Empfiehlt: qtubuntu-print soll aber nicht installiert werden …                           Empfiehlt: webbrowser-app … E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgeh
<tgBot> <dohbee> try to install those packages directly and see what error you get
<tgBot> <Paktosan> It is a fresh installation of 16.04 I have done on my Thinkpad X230t. I think it is a interesting device for use which unity since it has pen an touchscreen.
<tgBot> <jonny> @Paktosan, You can run your commands with LANG=C at the line start to get english output
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @Paktosan, someone mentioned a solution for that...I think, try to look for it some messages above 😉
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @kristijantkalec oh, I meant it shouldn't work with that one... Huh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 3.10?
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> error .. while making ubport
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @UniversalSuperBox, yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> sigh i dislike 3.10
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> why?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Start at October 17: https://github.com/usb-bullhead-ubuntu-touch/kernel_msm/commits/android-msm-bullhead-3.10-marshmallow-dr1.6-ut
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They should fix the issue
<tgBot> <donR> Happy new year 2018 to all of you.😄
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> i am 1 minute into 2018. its not good
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> go back
<tgBot> <Ben> 4h 25min until 2018
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @Ben, go back..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ◀️
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/D6egpUJp/file_3408.mp4
<tgBot> <Ben> (Sticker, 512x367) https://irc.ubports.com/IMXO0wvI/file_3409
<tgBot> <donR> @Ben, Time travel ..fast forward.. 😄
<tgBot> <jeffangelion> (Sticker, 512x287) https://irc.ubports.com/xx87671p/file_3410
<tgBot> <Paktosan> By going up in the dependency tree I found out that I had to manually install liboxideqt-qmlplugin.\
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Happy New year to all of you !!!
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> let see what it will make of this
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/4npfZOUP/file_3412.jpg
<tgBot> <Paktosan> So far I can say that Auto Rotation and Pen Input do not work. But quite impressive anyway.
<tgBot> JoseIgnacio was added by: JoseIgnacio
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @rubencarneiro, flo = nexus 7?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> holla @JoseIgnacio
<tgBot> <Mr_Doge> @rubencarneiro, such dpi much wow
<tgBot> <dohbee> ?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome @JoseIgnacio and a happy new year! Please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> Tina was added by: Tina
<tgBot> <peternerlich> And hi Tina! Also a happy new year to you, please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <Tina> @peternerlich, Thx,happy new year too
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @popescu_sorin, yes
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Mr_Doge, it's probably just 1920x1080
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/bJnQfi10/file_3414.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @dohbee i think has a big ass screen :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I could not have that icon on my desktop
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, i prefer more pixels in a not so big ass screen :P
<tgBot> <dohbee> but yeah, my current monitor is 4K
<tgBot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, needs to be wreathed in fire, instead?
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @popescu_sorin, my desktop dpi?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> resolution :D
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> yes 1920x1080
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x535) https://irc.ubports.com/AbqJKulT/file_3418.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ^^ @dohbee screen
<tgBot> <dohbee> heh that's not my screen
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh :D
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> ha aha ha ha ha
<tgBot> <dohbee> that was a window inside my screen
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so the screen is bigger :))
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/sXy3PwaP/file_3420.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> nice 96 dpi
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i actually use a tv as a screen now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've got 131 DPI \o/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> uuuuuuu
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 70 cm 4K would be my next screen, not sure if i can find something like this
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and then i'll probably have to upgrade my pc
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh a 27" 4K screen? those are easy to find, and cheap
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or at least buy a gpu (i now use the integrated stuff in i5 kabylake
<tgBot> <dohbee> this screen is 187 DPI
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 187dpi ❤️
<tgBot> <dohbee> 23.6" 4K
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ~60cm :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> good enough :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> meh
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/x3UudT18/file_3422.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> that is my screen
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> o_o
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, changed a few things, but roughly that
<tgBot> <Ben> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1K8CWj0z/file_3424.mp4
<tgBot> <dohbee> where the heck does steam store screenshots?
<tgBot> <dohbee> eh, getting a bit ot anyway
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not sure what to buy for my next pc except for a 4k, 60m screen :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i kinda want very silent PC
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Those would be some big pixels
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> cm :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so a case like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc0N0cAwWb4
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> be quiet case
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> amd maybe the power supply
<tgBot> <dohbee> eh
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> germany based
<tgBot> <developerfect> See you next year 😂
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i heard they make cool silent stuff, pc cases, power supply, fans
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.bequiet.com/en
<tgBot> <dohbee> http://www.circotech.com/rm-2520al-2u-alunimum-13-9-deep-ultralite-rackmount-case.html
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> System Boards: … Dual Xeon, Dual Opteron, Pentium 4, Dual Pentium III based boards
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> woa! dual pentium 3 :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and a ludicrous price
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6BCXTdDo/file_3429.ogv
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> downloads and runs random file
<tgBot> <dohbee> a little more on topic
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, that's handy for the desktop
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kinda looks like Budgie's Raven
<tgBot> <dohbee> i haven't implemented anything functional yet. was just trying to figure out how to do that in qml
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Happy new year!
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Already, im still in 2017
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> portugal? :D you are still 2 hours away
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Yes, im talking to you from the past
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> apparently there are lots of fireworks in the future :D
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Two hours from now you will be talkingbto me
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I'm one hour away, here in Germany. And don't you dare to tell my dog he by far isn't through the worst yet
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> Happy GNUBports year for those who already started enjoying it and those who are about to! … 2018 will be THE UBports year!
<tgBot> <G> Is it possible  to share pictures via bluetooth?
<tgBot> <Thoralf Sann> Yes it is with Bluetooth file Transfer!
<tgBot> <G> @Thoralf Sann, Oh, I expected it to be built-in... Thanks
<tgBot> <Thoralf Sann> 👍
<tgBot> Desipher was added by: Desipher
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Desipher, Welcome Ri! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Happy new year !!!! 😍😍😍😍😍
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Another one from the future
<tgBot> <mimecar> Happy new year
<tgBot> <Navax> Happy new year
<tgBot> <Sander Klootwijk> Happy new year everyone!
<tgBot> <Marcos> Happy new year to all!
<tgBot> <Ben> Happy New Year :)
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Happy new year, thank you all involved for hard work on the phone in 2017. Looking forward what 2018 will bring !
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Happy new year from Spain!
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Happy new year from Slovenia 😀
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Just too bad for all the fireforks...my cats are scared 😱
<tgBot> <enriconia> happy new year from italy too! :)
<tgBot> <epierre> All happy new year and let's make UBports work for ever!
<tgBot> <NikosChat> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/xuT5yeqV/file_3430.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm still stuck in 2017
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 'murica
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, Me too
<tgBot> <Ben> ^^
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> We are so 2017.....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> How does Ubuntu Touch look in 2018?
<tgBot> <Ben> 100.000 active User and 6000 per month financial support
<tgBot> <Paktosan> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yq7YoaTJ/file_3431
<tgBot> <delijati> Happy new year :)
<tgBot> <Marcoapc> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zvpXZqVw/file_3432
<tgBot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/urplWt34/file_3433
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> Happy New Year
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> (Photo, 480x480) https://irc.ubports.com/YbKDcM6k/file_3434.jpg
<tgBot> <matv1> Best wishes to all my ubports ubuntu friends. My yearly donations go to the guitar tools app and unav. Still among the classiest app on our platform. Also ofcource to Ubports as well as the Matrix project. And a big thanks to all in this awsum community.
<tgBot> <Glatorius> Happy new year everyone! :D
<tgBot> <Rocco> Video da parte di Rocco
<tgBot> <Rocco> (Video, 43s)https://irc.ubports.com/gF9Yrfo0/file_3435.mp4
<tgBot> <Rocco> Happy 2018
